# Transgender-Diskussion



## xActionx (26. März 2022)

Kitty26 schrieb:


> Von diesem Streamer noch nie was gehört oder gelesen.
> 
> Wer solche aussagen macht, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, das man gesperrt wird.
> Mit solche Themen sollte man sich nicht auseinandersetzen, wenn man davon keine Ahnung hat.



Da gabs mal so einen Wert in der westlichen Welt, der nannte sich Meinungsfreiheit. 

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht was an einer Aussage wie 


> "Transfrauen und Cis-Frauen nicht in denselben Wettbewerben gegeneinander antreten sollten"


besonders kontrovers sein soll. Es gibt durchaus gute Gründe, dass diese Leute in Wettbewerben nicht gegeneinander antreten. Das kann wie hier (https://recentlyheard.com/2020/01/2...ll-of-woman-named-bravest-athlete-in-history/) nämlich durchaus böse enden.


----------



## Kitty26 (26. März 2022)

xActionx schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht was an einer Aussage wie
> 
> besonders kontrovers sein soll. Es gibt durchaus gute Gründe, dass diese Leute in Wettbewerben nicht gegeneinander antreten. Das kann wie hier (https://recentlyheard.com/2020/01/2...ll-of-woman-named-bravest-athlete-in-history/) nämlich durchaus böse enden.


Naja, das kann man so oder so sehen. 
Ich schätze, dass diese Person vorher durch die männliche Pupertät kam und da kann man den körperlichen Vorteil bekommen bzw. noch ein Stück behalten.


----------



## xActionx (26. März 2022)

Kitty26 schrieb:


> Naja, das kann man so oder so sehen.


Nein, das kann man nicht "so oder so sehen". Das ist ein Problem und für Frauen in diesen Wettbewerben kann das wirklich gefährlich werden.


> Ich schätze, dass diese Person vorher durch die männliche Pupertät kam und da kann man den körperlichen Vorteil bekommen bzw. noch ein Stück behalten.


Natürlich. Ist doch keine Option Kinder in dem Alter mit Hormonblockern vollzupumpen. Sowas sollten Menschen frühestens mit Eintritt der Volljährigkeit und nach psychologischem Gutachten entscheiden können. Andernfalls riskiert man massive körperliche und psychische Schäden.


----------



## Kitty26 (26. März 2022)

xActionx schrieb:


> Nein, das kann man nicht "so oder so sehen". Das ist ein Problem und für Frauen in diesen Wettbewerben kann das wirklich gefährlich werden.
> 
> Natürlich. Ist doch keine Option Kinder in dem Alter mit Hormonblockern vollzupumpen. Sowas sollten Menschen frühestens mit Eintritt der Volljährigkeit und nach psychologischem Gutachten entscheiden können. Andernfalls riskiert man massive körperliche und psychische Schäden.


Das kann man sehr wohl so sehen, denn die Hormone bilden auch den Körper. 
Mehr Testosteron = einfacheres Training mit Muskelaufbau, mehr Östrogene = schwerer, um Muskeln aufzubauen. 

Die Schäden, die mit einer falschen Pupertät erst entstehen, kann man auch nicht mehr wieder gut machen, weil das kann auch alles kaputt machen.
Es gibt keinen Rückwärtsgang, um die Vergangenheit irgendwie zu ändern, aber die Zukunft lässt sich ändern.


----------



## xActionx (26. März 2022)

Kitty26 schrieb:


> Das kann man sehr wohl so sehen, denn die Hormone bilden auch den Körper.
> Mehr Testosteron = einfacheres Training mit Muskelaufbau, mehr Östrogene = schwerer, um Muskeln aufzubauen.
> 
> Die Schäden, die mit einer falschen Pupertät erst entstehen, kann man auch nicht mehr wieder gut machen, weil das kann auch alles kaputt machen.
> Es gibt keinen Rückwärtsgang, um die Vergangenheit irgendwie zu ändern, aber die Zukunft lässt sich ändern.


"Falsche Pubertät" hört sich schon extrem nach ideologischem Blödsinn an. Sollen Kinder etwa mit Hormonblockern vollgempumpt werden? Ist das wirklich die Gesellschaft in der wir leben wollen? Diversität um jeden Preis?


----------



## Estilofatuo (26. März 2022)

xActionx schrieb:


> Da gabs mal so einen Wert in der westlichen Welt, der nannte sich Meinungsfreiheit.


Zumindest solange man auf der Seite des gewünschten Narrativs steht. 



xActionx schrieb:


> Nein, das kann man nicht "so oder so sehen". Das ist ein Problem und für Frauen in diesen Wettbewerben kann das wirklich gefährlich werden.


Wenn ehemalige Männer die vorher auf Platz 300 ? aufwärts rumgegurkt sind plötzlich zum Teil recht mühelos sich gegen die besten Frauen durchsetzen dann weiss ich nicht wie es überhaupt zu Debatte stehen kann Transfrauen im Frauensport zu dulden. Tut mir Leid aber sowas hat mit Fairness einfach gar nichts mehr zu tun. 

Aber dass ja zum Teil nicht mal mehr die Debatte darüber geduldet wird weil uhhh Transfeindlich sagt eigentlich ziemlich viel darüber aus wo es mit unserer Gesellschaft hingeht.


----------



## Kitty26 (26. März 2022)

xActionx schrieb:


> "Falsche Pubertät" hört sich schon extrem nach ideologischem Blödsinn an. Sollen Kinder etwa mit Hormonblockern vollgempumpt werden? Ist das wirklich die Gesellschaft in der wir leben wollen? Diversität um jeden Preis?


Das mit mit Blödsinn überhaupt nichts zu tun, weil solche Leute wie du können sich das nicht vorstellen und wie schwer es danach wird.
Es geht nicht darum, irgendwelche Kinder Blocker zu geben, die nicht betroffen sind, sondern diejenigen, die betroffen sind. 

Ich frage mich überhaupt, wieso du mit mir darüber diskutierst, obwohl schon lange diese Kinder damit behandelt werden?


----------



## xActionx (26. März 2022)

Kitty26 schrieb:


> Das mit mit Blödsinn überhaupt nichts zu tun, weil solche Leute wie du können sich das nicht vorstellen und wie schwer es danach wird.
> Es geht nicht darum, irgendwelche Kinder Blocker zu geben, die nicht betroffen sind, sondern diejenigen, die betroffen sind.
> 
> Ich frage mich überhaupt, wieso du mit mir darüber diskutierst, obwohl schon lange diese Kinder damit behandelt werden?


Weil das irreparable Schäden anrichtet, ein Großteil der Leute die Entscheidung später bereut und die Selbstmordraten unter Transgenderpersonen entsprechend hoch sind. Lässt sich alles statistisch belegen Siehe: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7317390/ und https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0016885

Kinder in diesem Alter können die Risiken, das Ausmaß und die Konsequenzen dieser Entscheidungen einfach nicht einschätzen. Aus diesem Grund sind Kinder auch nicht vollständig geschäftsfähig.


----------



## Martina (26. März 2022)

xActionx schrieb:


> Nein, das kann man nicht "so oder so sehen". Das ist ein Problem und für Frauen in diesen Wettbewerben kann das wirklich gefährlich werden.
> 
> Natürlich. Ist doch keine Option Kinder in dem Alter mit Hormonblockern vollzupumpen. Sowas sollten Menschen frühestens mit Eintritt der Volljährigkeit und nach psychologischem Gutachten entscheiden können. Andernfalls riskiert man massive körperliche und psychische Schäden.


So so ...da kennt sich ja mal wieder jemand aus


xActionx schrieb:


> Weil das irreparable Schäden anrichtet, ein Großteil der Leute die Entscheidung später bereut und die Selbstmordraten unter Transgenderpersonen entsprechend hoch sind. Lässt sich alles statistisch belegen Siehe: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7317390/ und https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0016885
> 
> Kinder in diesem Alter können die Risiken, das Ausmaß und die Konsequenzen dieser Entscheidungen einfach nicht einschätzen. Aus diesem Grund sind Kinder auch nicht vollständig geschäftsfähig.


Sie Kinder wissen sehr wohl was das bedeutet.
Und die Selbstmordrate ist so hoch weil die Menschen nicht Ihre Leben können wie sie möchte, weil es Menschen gibt, die auch jungen Menschen verbieten wollen etwas rechtzeitig zu ändern.

trans* Menschen bereuen es eher nicht früher angegangen zu sein!


----------



## Stresserblick (26. März 2022)

Martina schrieb:


> So so ...da kennt sich ja mal wieder jemand aus
> 
> Sie Kinder wissen sehr wohl was das bedeutet.
> Und die Selbstmordrate ist so hoch weil die Menschen nicht Ihre Leben können wie sie möchte, weil es Menschen gibt, die auch jungen Menschen verbieten wollen etwas rechtzeitig zu ändern.
> ...





Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Zumindest solange man auf der Seite des gewünschten Narrativs steht.
> 
> 
> Wenn ehemalige Männer die vorher auf Platz 300 ? aufwärts rumgegurkt sind plötzlich zum Teil recht mühelos sich gegen die besten Frauen durchsetzen dann weiss ich nicht wie es überhaupt zu Debatte stehen kann Transfrauen im Frauensport zu dulden. Tut mir Leid aber sowas hat mit Fairness einfach gar nichts mehr zu tun.
> ...


Das einzig gute is an der ganzen Debatte ist, dass ich mich für 2 Stunden als Frau identifiziere wenn ich auf einem Frauenparkplatz parke.


----------



## Marlock (26. März 2022)

Kitty26 schrieb:


> Das mit mit Blödsinn überhaupt nichts zu tun, weil solche Leute wie du können sich das nicht vorstellen und wie schwer es danach wird.
> Es geht nicht darum, irgendwelche Kinder Blocker zu geben, die nicht betroffen sind, sondern diejenigen, die betroffen sind.
> 
> Ich frage mich überhaupt, wieso du mit mir darüber diskutierst, obwohl schon lange diese Kinder damit behandelt werden?


ja und 60% davon bereuen Laut survey diese Schritte. Oft werden Kinder heute von Eltern oder Ideologen in die Richtung gedrängt.  Wenn sie dann mit Blocker vollgepumpt wurden dann will es am ende keiner gewesen sein wollen und wollten nur helfen. Aber die rund 60% sind ja egal


Martina schrieb:


> So so ...da kennt sich ja mal wieder jemand aus
> 
> Sie Kinder wissen sehr wohl was das bedeutet.
> Und die Selbstmordrate ist so hoch weil die Menschen nicht Ihre Leben können wie sie möchte, weil es Menschen gibt, die auch jungen Menschen verbieten wollen etwas rechtzeitig zu ändern.
> ...


Falsch, selbst nach Transition etc. sinkt die Selbstmordrate nicht, ebenso mit der übertriebenen Akzeptanz (sie können nichts mehr falsch machen egal was sie tun) heut zutage. Wenn schau dir alle Informationen an und nicht nur was gerade passt.  
Da also die Selbstmordrate sich nicht ändert Trotz Transition muss man davon ausgehen das andere Probleme vorliegen. Mentale Krankheiten sind eine der Möglichkeiten, ob sie von Geburt an existieren oder durch die Umwelt erzeugt wurden wie Eltern die ihre Ideologie auf die Kinder projizierten. Sieht man bei Eltern mit Erfolgreichen Kindern wo oft besonders die Mütter ihre Träume durch die Kinder erleben wollen.
Siehe Amerika wo Florida jetzt ein Anti Grooming Gesetz raushaut wo Lehrer die sehr Ideologisch in Amerika sind, fals du dich damit befasst. Besonders mit CRT etc. Kinder schon indoktrinieren. In dem Fall ist es aber gegen Sex sachen mit denen schon Kindergarten Kinder indoktriniert werden sollen. Dieses Gesetz hindert Ideologisten es bis zur dritten Klasse zu machen. child groomer sind aber sehr sauer deswegen und nennen es "Dont say Gay bill". Was natürlich nicht stimmt wenn man sich das Gesetz durchließt. Es geht darum Kinder Kinder sein zu lassen.
Die Politisierung jedes Zweiges der Gesellschaft in den letzten Jahren besonders ab 2013 zerstört mehr und mehr die Gesellschaft


----------



## Martina (26. März 2022)

Ich kenne alle Informationen und ich bin den Weg gegangen, also erzähl mir bitte nichts, wovon du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## HomeboyST (26. März 2022)

Martina schrieb:


> So so ...da kennt sich ja mal wieder jemand aus
> 
> Sie Kinder wissen sehr wohl was das bedeutet.
> Und die Selbstmordrate ist so hoch weil die Menschen nicht Ihre Leben können wie sie möchte, weil es Menschen gibt, die auch jungen Menschen verbieten wollen etwas rechtzeitig zu ändern.
> ...



Und damit hast du vollkommen Unrecht. 

Frag mal Menschen welche eine Umwandlung viele Jahre hinter sich haben. 
Die meisten werden dir erklären... Das war ein Fehler. Und daher die hohen Selbstmordraten. 

Weiterhin müssen wir uns doch auch nichts vormachen, dass diese Menschen auch ziemlich häufig Psychisch.. sagen wir mal... "Auffällig" sind. 



Und zum Thema, 

Der Stein der Cancel Culture rollte langsam vor Jahren los. Nun ist er kaum noch aufzuhalten.

Und das alles hat solche abstrusen Formen angenommen, dass Männer mit Perücken Frauenquoten Posten bekommen 
und nun das Patriachart auch den Frauensport übernimmt. 

All das habe ich vor Jahren schon vorher gesagt. Die Wokness überschlägt sich und selbst die Linken werden immer weiter Links überrollt. 

Doch sagt man etwas dagegen... Bist du weg. 

P.S. 

Ist doch schon merkwürdig, das sdas Thema mit der schnellsten "Frauenschwimmerin" ( LOL ) keine Beachtung in den Medien findet.


----------



## Epidendrum (26. März 2022)

Bei den Kommentaren hier wird schnell klar, warum die Selbtmordrate unter trans-Menschen überdurchschnittlich hoch ist . LGBTQ als Ideologie hinzustellen entlarvt selbige...

Akzeptanz statt Toleranz!


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2022)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Der Stein der Cancel Culture rollte langsam vor Jahren los. Nun ist er kaum noch aufzuhalten.



Das ist nur heiße Luft, ich sag immer noch in der Öffentlichkeit das ich auf Frauen mit großer Oberweite stehe usw. da kommt halt nichts. Das findet nur im Inernet statt, im realen Leben ist da nichts.

Ist meine Sache was ich mache.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. März 2022)

Noch nie von dem gehört mag nichts heißen, aber vielleicht ist er doch nicht so toll und berühmt wie die News hier einem verspricht
...


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Weiterhin müssen wir uns doch auch nichts vormachen, dass diese Menschen auch ziemlich häufig Psychisch.. sagen wir mal... "Auffällig" sind.


Sagt wer? Ein AfD-Wähler der alten- "christlichen Werte" Schule?


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und zum Thema,
> 
> Der Stein der Cancel Culture rollte langsam vor Jahren los. Nun ist er kaum noch aufzuhalten.
> 
> ...


Wer noch nichtmal "woke" richtig schreiben kann sollte sich in solchen Diskussionen doch zurück halten...^^ Mit einem "Wok" hat das Ganze nämlich nichts zu tun 
"Cancel culture" kotz mich an, Leute wie du aber noch mehr!


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Doch sagt man etwas dagegen... Bist du weg.


Wäre schön, wenn du aus diesem Forum verschwindest. Aber im Gegensatz zu deiner "Meinung",  wirst du hier nicht für so einen Blödsinn, den du hier postet, gesperrt. Kannst also ganz entspannt bleiben.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Ist doch schon merkwürdig, das sdas Thema mit der schnellsten "Frauenschwimmerin" ( LOL ) keine Beachtung in den Medien findet.



Schon genug gelesen darüber, kannst aber gerne nochmal von vorne anfangen..LOL^^
Guck mal unter "whataboutism" bei Google nach, vielleicht kannst sogar du was lernen^^


----------



## yingtao (26. März 2022)

Kitty26 schrieb:


> Das kann man sehr wohl so sehen, denn die Hormone bilden auch den Körper.
> Mehr Testosteron = einfacheres Training mit Muskelaufbau, mehr Östrogene = schwerer, um Muskeln aufzubauen.
> 
> Die Schäden, die mit einer falschen Pupertät erst entstehen, kann man auch nicht mehr wieder gut machen, weil das kann auch alles kaputt machen.
> Es gibt keinen Rückwärtsgang, um die Vergangenheit irgendwie zu ändern, aber die Zukunft lässt sich ändern.



Also kann man das nicht so oder so sehen. Wer als Mann durch die Pubertät gegangen ist, hat einen höheren Testosteronspiegel und damit einen Vorteil gegenüber Frauen und den Testosteronspiegel kann man nicht nachträglich auf so ein niedriges Level drücken wie bei Frauen, weil der männliche Körper mit so einem niedrigen Level nicht funktioniert. Das ist nicht nur ein Problem bei transgender Frauen sondern auch bei Männern die künstlich ihren Testosteronspiegel so hoch gedrückt haben dass der Körper die Produktion eingestellt hat.

Im Sport muss man da der fairness halber unterscheiden weil die biologischen Unterschiede einen großen Unterschied machen.

Hormontherapie bei Kindern finde ich schwierig. Hormonblocker alleine verhindern eine anständige Pubertät was viel Schaden anrichten kann was man schon von den Eunuchen Jungenchören von vor über 100 Jahren kennt. Geringe Knochendichte, übermäßiges Wachstum und gestörte geistige Entwicklung. Richtige Hormontherapie wo extra Östrogen gesprizt wird (der Testosteronspiegel wird über den Östrogenspiegel geregelt, man braucht also keine Hormonblocker) sind mir bisher keine Studien zu bekannt und man muss solche Fälle über Jahrzehnte beobachten um darüber eine Aussage treffen zu können. Mein größter Kritikpunkt an solche Therapien ist das die nicht reversibel sind und dass das Kinder entscheiden sollen in einem Alter wo man meiner Meinung nach sowas nicht entscheiden kann. Die Pubertät ändert nochmal so viel im Leben und wenn ich zurück denke dann wusste ich bis Anfang 20 nicht wirklich was ich will und da soll dann ein Kind mit vielleicht 10 Jahren entscheiden ob es als Mann oder Frau durch die Pubertät gehen will, wenn es sich wahrscheinlich in dem Alter noch gar nicht mit Geschlechterrollen, Sexualität usw. auseinander gesetzt hat?


----------



## chill_eule (26. März 2022)

Die Diskussion über "Transgender" habe ich in ein eigenes Thema ausgelagert, da sie mit dem ursprünglichen Thema des Artikels nichts mehr zu tun hatte.

Da @xActionx das Thema geerbt hat, darf er/sie/es natürlich gern den Titel und den Startbeitrag nach belieben editieren.

Danke, weitermachen


----------



## Marlock (26. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist nur heiße Luft, ich sag immer noch in der Öffentlichkeit das ich auf Frauen mit großer Oberweite stehe usw. da kommt halt nichts. Das findet nur im Inernet statt, im realen Leben ist da nichts.
> 
> Ist meine Sache was ich mache.


die Frage ist was heißt Frauen? Wenn  die Ideology selbst so weit fortgeschritten ist das eine Kandidatin für supreme justice in america nicht mal sagen kann was eine Frau ist aber dir zig Gender erklären kann und supporterin von critical race theroy ist.....das amerikanische oberste gericht steht vor einer großen zerreisprobe


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2022)

yingtao schrieb:


> Die Pubertät ändert nochmal so viel im Leben und wenn ich zurück denke dann wusste ich bis Anfang 20 nicht wirklich was ich will



Viele wissen es bis 30 nicht und sind danach nochmal ein komplett anderer Mensch.



Marlock schrieb:


> die Frage ist was heißt Frauen? Wenn  die Ideology selbst so weit fortgeschritten ist das eine Kandidatin für supreme justice in america nicht mal sagen kann was eine Frau ist aber dir zig Gender erklären kann und supporterin von critical race theroy ist.....das amerikanische oberste gericht steht vor einer großen zerreisprobe



Für mich stellt sich die Frage nicht, es entscheidet kein anderer ich entscheide was mich betrifft.


----------



## Martina (26. März 2022)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und damit hast du vollkommen Unrecht.
> 
> Frag mal Menschen welche eine Umwandlung viele Jahre hinter sich haben.


Wer schon von "Umwandelung" spricht hat .
Es wird nichts "umgewandelt"!

Es wird angeglichen, es ist eine GAOP!


----------



## FetterKasten (26. März 2022)

Das Schlimme ist ja, dass je mehr davon gesprochen und gehyped wird, desto mehr Leute springen auf diese ideologische Schiene auf und überreden Kinder zu solcher schwerer Körperverletzung.

Von mir aus soll jeder machen, was er will, aber dann bitte sobald ein gewisses Vernunftslevel 18+ ereicht ist. Genauso wie bei Wahlen, Verträgen, kein Sex mit Kindern usw.
Ansonsten ist das Missbrauchspotential viel zu hoch.
Es gibt ja mittlerweile Leute, die ihren Kindern verkaufen, dass man ganz einfach wählen kann, welches Geschlecht man hat, ohne negative Konsequenzen.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2022)

Also wenn es genügend Menschen gibt die von der Norm abweichen muss man sich wieder was neues ausdenken um ne Prioritätenliste einzuführen weil darum geht es ja die einen sind so und die anderen so. Das Redeverbot im Internet wird dann umgestöpselt.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. März 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist ja, dass je mehr davon gesprochen und gehyped wird, desto mehr Leute springen auf diese ideologische Schiene auf und überreden Kinder zu solcher schwerer Körperverletzung.


Schlimm, schlimm, schlimm, dass über Sachen geredet wird, die dir und deinem Weltbild von 1425 nicht passen. Und na klar, Kinder werden dazu überredet

"Kevin-Thorben, du könntest so hübsch aussehen, wenn ich aus dir eine Klischeeprinzessin mache". Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht!?


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Von mir aus soll jeder machen, was er will, aber dann bitte sobald ein gewisses Vernunftslevel 18+ ereicht ist.


Akzeptanz + Toleranz, ja oder nein? Oder nur in deinem Sinne..? "Vernunftslevel 18+"..bitte zieh dich in deinen Wald zurück, *du hast nicht das notwendige Level*.


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Genauso wie bei Wahlen, Verträgen, kein Sex mit Kindern usw.
> Ansonsten ist das Missbrauchspotential viel zu hoch.
> Es gibt ja mittlerweile Leute, die ihren Kindern verkaufen, dass man ganz einfach wählen kann, welches Geschlecht man hat, ohne negative Konsequenzen.


So viel gequirlte ********************* auf einmal...


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Schlimm, schlimm, schlimm, dass über Sachen geredet wird, die dir und deinem Weltbild von 1425 nicht passen.


Ja wenn man es empfindet das es viel zu häufig zur Sprache kommt darf man das äußern, es ist ein Empfindung. Niemand ist verpflichtet ein Theaterstück aufzuführen und so zu tun als würde man es gut finden.



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Akzeptanz + Toleranz, ja oder nein?


So zu tun als würde man etwas empfinden was man nicht fühlt hat nichts mit Toleranz und Akzeptanz zu tun. Kannst andere Leute nicht zwingen etwas zu denken.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja wenn man es empfindet das es viel zu häufig zur Sprache kommt darf man das äußern, es ist ein Empfindung. Niemand ist verpflichtet ein Theaterstück aufzuführen und so zu tun als würde man es gut finden.


Weil etwas nach "meinem Empfinden" zu oft zur Sprache kommt ist es falsch? Ein Theaterstück?   Niemand erwartet von dir, dies "Theaterstück" gut zu finden.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> So zu tun als würde man etwas empfinden was man nicht fühlt hat nichts mit Toleranz und Akzeptanz zu tun.


Woher weißt DU denn was Andere denken oder empfinden? Wie vermessen bist du denn Anderen ihr Denken und Empfinden abzusprechen?


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kannst andere Leute nicht zwingen etwas zu denken.


Du sagst es, einfach mal in den Spiegel gucken...und diesen Satz langsam sprechen, damit auch du ihn verstehst.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Weil etwas nach "meinem Empfinden" zu oft zur Sprache kommt ist es falsch? Ein Theaterstück? Vielleicht solltest du mal an deinem Empfinden arbeiten. Niemand erwartet von dir, dies "Theaterstück" gut zu finden.



Wenn man der Ansicht ist das Kinder leicht beinflussbar sind davon darf man das äußern, das muss nichts mit einem Weltbild zu tun haben. Das ist ne Unterstellung nichts weiter.



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Woher weißt DU denn was Andere denken oder empfinden? Wie vermessen bist du denn Anderen ihr Denken und Empfinden abzusprechen?



Ich hab nicht davon gesprochen das ich es weiß, ich spreche niemanden etwas ab.


----------



## kleines_geld (26. März 2022)

Was zur Hölle ist eine Transfrau? 

Entweder bist du ein Mann oder eine Frau. Nur weil ich jetzt ein Kleid anziehe macht mich das nicht zur Frau. wtf?

Für den Rest gibt es Therapien und Hilfe. 

Unglaublich. smh


----------



## Caduzzz (26. März 2022)

@Veriquitas 

das ist eine ganz typische Haltung/Meinung von Menschen, die allem "anderen" ablehnend bis abwertend gegenüberstehen. 
Den Kindern etwas einreden...das kannst du doch nicht selber glauben. Weil es Menschen gibt, die sich relativ früh sicher sind, dass sie im falschen Körper sind kann es nur daran liegen das "Aktivisten" den Kindern das einreden? Von alleine wären sie nicht darauf gekommen?
Doch, du sprichst Anderen ab ihre eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen und tust so als ob es ihnen nur eingeredet worden ist. 
Und weil es nicht deinem Weltbild entspricht ist es falsch!?


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> das ist eine ganz typische Haltung/Meinung von Menschen, die allem "anderen" ablehnend bis abwertend gegenüberstehen.


Schnittmenge usw. wenn die Afd zb. sagt das 2015 die Einwanderung durch den Krieg schief gelaufen ist und ich das selbe behaupte, bin ich weder Anhänger der Afd noch ein Nazi. Das wird aber gerne alles immer in einen Topf geworfen.


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Den Kindern etwas einreden...das kannst du doch nicht selber glauben. Weil es Menschen gibt, die sich relativ früh sicher sind, dass sie im falschen Körper sind kann es nur daran liegen das "Aktivisten" den Kindern das einreden? Von alleine wären sie nicht darauf gekommen?


Trends beinflussen sogar Erwachsene Menschen und Kinder können die Entscheidung für viele Dinge nicht einschätzen. Es gibt Menschen die haben diese Umwandlung bereut im Erwachsenenalter. Wenn ein 6 jähriger sagt ich spiele gerne mit Puppen und glaubt nur anhand dessen, das dieser mit Puppen spielt, er wäre lieber eine Frau. Sollte man dann als erwachsener einwilligen das umzusetzen ? Ich glaube ja nicht.


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Doch, du sprichst Anderen ab ihre eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen und tust so als ob es ihnen nur eingeredet worden ist.
> Und weil es nicht deinem Weltbild entspricht ist es falsch!?


Ich spreche wenn dann dem Kind ab das Ausmaß dieser Entscheidung einzuschätzen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich bestimmten will wie mein Kind leben will im Gegenteil.


----------



## FetterKasten (26. März 2022)

Mit der gleichen Logik kann er auch Pädophilie erlauben. 10 jährige Kinder wissen doch von selbst, ob sie Sex haben wollen. 
Ist sogar ein gutes Beispiel, weil in beiden Fällen Kindern ohne entsprechende Weitsicht/Verständnis massiven Schaden zugefügt wird.

Und ähnlich verurteilenswert sehe ich das auch. 
Da helfen auch keine psychologischen Gutachten usw., denn wenn man sein Kind schon von vornerein so erzieht und auf es einredet, dann will es das auch irgendwann bzw die Hemmschwelle zur Selbstverletzung sinkt.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2022)

Das ist so ähnlich wie mit einem Ehevertrag wo geregelt ist das die Frau nach der Scheidung nichts bekommt. Da geht es um den Zustand nach der Ehe und das finanzielle. Das kann man ohne Probleme unterschreiben und hat mit dem jetzigen Zustand der Beziehung nicht zu tun.

Sollte das aber nicht unterschireben werden kann man der Frau unterstellen das es um das Geld geht.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Schnittmenge usw. wenn die Afd zb. sagt das 2015 die Einwanderung durch den Krieg schief gelaufen ist und ich das selbe behaupte, bin ich weder Anhänger der Afd noch ein Nazi. Das wird aber gerne alles immer in einen Topf geworfen.


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass du ein Nazis bist.

"Trends beinflussen sogar Erwachsene Menschen und Kinder können die Entscheidung für viele Dinge nicht einschätzen. Es gibt Menschen die haben diese Umwandlung bereut im Erwachsenenalter. Wenn ein 6 jähriger sagt ich spiele gerne mit Puppen und glaubt nur anhand dessen, das dieser mit Puppen spielt, er wäre lieber eine Frau. Sollte man dann als erwachsener einwilligen das umzusetzen ? Ich glaube ja nicht."

Ups, zitieren hab' ich vermurkst. Du spannst den Bogen zu weit zurück. Du sprichst von Manipulation eines 6-jährigen Kindes. Meinst du wirklich das passiert bei dem Thema so oft?
Deine Argumentation bisher war nach dem Motto: "wenn es keiner anspricht, gibt es das auch nicht." -ist ja eh alles Theater...


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich spreche wenn dann dem Kind ab das Ausmaß dieser Entscheidung einzuschätzen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich bestimmten will wie mein Kind leben will im Gegenteil.



Ja, ein Kind kann das Ausmaß seiner Entscheidung gar nicht bis schwer einschätzen. Und damit es nicht die "falsche" Entscheidung trifft sollte man das Thema am besten gar nicht erwähnen? Du argumentierst etwas scheinheilig. Was wenn das Kind 20 oder 30 Jahre alt ist und eigene Entscheidungen treffen darf?
Wenn wir alle Homosexualität, Korruption, Faschismus, PC Games etc. pp nicht ansprechen haben wir das auch nicht. Basta?

@FetterKasten
Was redest du denn für eine *********************??? Da fällt mir echt nichts anderes ein. Da kann man ja kaum noch argumentieren.


----------



## xActionx (26. März 2022)

Martina schrieb:


> Wer schon von "Umwandelung" spricht hat .
> Es wird nichts "umgewandelt"!
> 
> Es wird angeglichen, es ist eine GAOP!


Wortklauberei...


Martina schrieb:


> So so ...da kennt sich ja mal wieder jemand aus


Kann ich so nur zurückgeben... Vllt einfach mal die ideologische Brille abnehmen und das Thema weniger emotional und eher neutral betrachten.


Martina schrieb:


> Sie Kinder wissen sehr wohl was das bedeutet.


Nein, Kinder vor einer Pubertät wissen das nicht. Es gibt einen Grund, dass man in diesem Alter einen bestimmten Schutzstatus -auch und vor Allem vor eigenen Entscheidungen- genießt. Da wären Jugendschutzgesetze, Geschäftsfähigkeitstati und Sonderrechte anzuführen.


Martina schrieb:


> Und die Selbstmordrate ist so hoch weil die Menschen nicht Ihre Leben können wie sie möchte, weil es Menschen gibt, die auch jungen Menschen verbieten wollen etwas rechtzeitig zu ändern.


Das ist leider nicht wissenschaftlich belegbar. Die Blank-Slate-Theorie gilt in weitesten wissenschaftlichen Kreisen sogar als widerlegt. Das ist auch in sofern Unsinn, dass Kinder in diesem Alter noch gar keine sexuelle Entwicklung vollständig hinter sich haben und deswegen gar nicht sicher sagen können wie sie sich hinsichtlich Geschlechtszugehörigkeit orientieren. Erfahrungsgemäß geht sowas nämlich überproportional oft von besonders "progressiven" Elternteilen aus. Das macht es umso gefährlicher, da hier im Endeffekt die Eltern dem Kind die Entscheidung abnehmen.


Martina schrieb:


> trans* Menschen bereuen es eher nicht früher angegangen zu sein!


Auch dafür gibt es keine hinreichenden Statistiken, die das belegen.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich habe Nicht gesagt, dass du ein Nazis bist.


Hab ich auch nicht gesagt es geht mir um einfache Vergleiche.


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Du sprichst von Manipulation eines 6-jährigen Kindes. Meinst du wirklich das passiert bei dem Thema so oft?
> Deine Argumentation bisher war nach dem Motto: "wenn es keiner anspricht, gibt es das auch nicht." -ist ja eh alles Theater...


Das Theater ist darauf bezogen, das andere unter Toleranz verstehen das zb. beim ÖR ein schwarzer mit roten Lippenstift sitzt , der als Mann auf die Welt gekommen aber vieleicht eine Frau sein will oder so ähnlich. Ich muss dann halt nicht so tun als würde ich das gut finden. Das heißt nicht das ich die Person angreife aber wenn die Person mich mit ihrer Sexualität versucht zu provozieren, ich natürlich darauf einsteige, da wird jeder gleich behandelt.

Es wird halt schon geworben damit und das auch auf eine kindisch Art wie Kinder argumentieren, ich setz mich jetzt hier so hin und du hast das auszuhalten. Mir ist es scheißegal, mach doch deinen komischen Auftritt aber lass deine komische Attitude sein. Das hat halt was von einem Ordnungsystem bei dem ich nicht mitmache. "Ich bin Divers oder ich bin schwarz oder chinese whatever deswegen ist egal was ich mache, unantastbar". Und das läuft in meiner Gegenwart halt nicht, du schwitzt so wie wir alle.


Caduzzz schrieb:


> a, ein Kind kann das Ausmaß seiner Entscheidung gar nicht bis schwer einschätzen. Und damit es nicht die "falsche" Entscheidung trifft sollte man das Thema am besten gar nicht erwähnen? Du argumentierst etwas scheinheilig. Was wenn das Kind 20 oder 30 Jahre alt ist und eigene Entscheidungen treffen darf?
> Wenn wir alle Homosexualität, Korruption, Faschismus, PC Games etc. pp nicht ansprechen haben wir das auch nicht. Basta?


Ich erkläre es dir mal anders. Würde mein Sohn zu mir kommen und sagen ich ziehen gerne Frauenkleider an und schminke mich, wäre das für mich kein Problem. Ich würde ihn darüber aufklären das es Menschen gibt die sich dann dazu äußern was die auch dürfen. Und das wäre es, der wäre nach wie vor mein Sohn. Ich würde dem es aber nicht erlauben eine Geschlchtsumwandlung zu vollziehen. Weil Menschen Organismen sind die können ihre Meinung ändern. Wenn das vollzogen ist, kann es sein das man ja im falschen Körper hängt ? Das ist doch der selbe Zustand nur umgekehrt also hab ich ja die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.

Mir geht es nicht darum nicht Dinge zu erwähnen, sondern ich finde es falsch Dinge positiv zu bewerben die in erster Linie neutral sind.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. März 2022)

Niemand bewirbt etwas. Niemand erwartet von dir jemanden gut/nett zu finden - egal ob schwarz, weiß, grün oder blau-grau kariert, mit oder ohne rotem Lippenstift. Du tust so als ob du keine andere Wahl hättest.
Nur weil dir das Thema nicht passt und deiner Meinung nach zu oft erscheint heißt das nicht, dass es das Thema nicht trotzdem gibt.
Und nochmals nein, ich tu hier gar nichts so als ob und habe auch keine komische Attitüde. Mir passt einiges nicht, aber ob jemand sich als Mann oder Frau oder Goldfisch fühlt ist mir doch scheißegal. Hauptsache derjenige fühlt sich wohl...und muss sich von seiner Familie nicht belehren lassen.

edit: welchen Schwarzen mit rotem Lippenstift, der als Mann auf die Welt gekommen ist und sich als Frau fühlt oder so ähnlich, UND beim Öffentlich Rechtlichen arbeitet meinst du denn? Sooo viele können das ja nicht sein


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Nur weil dir das Thema nicht passt und deiner Meinung nach zu oft erscheint heißt das nicht, dass es das Thema nicht trotzdem gibt.
> Und nochmals nein, ich tu hier gar nichts so als ob und habe auch keine komische Attitüde.



Es muss nicht dauernd thematisiert werden das man super divers ist und mit Attitude meinte ich nicht deine, sondern die der Leute die ganz bewusst damit provozieren wollen aber dann erwarten das man sich gleichberechtigt behandelt.

Das ist halt kein normales Verhalten.


----------



## Martina (27. März 2022)

xActionx schrieb:


> Wortklauberei...
> 
> Kann ich so nur zurückgeben... Vllt einfach mal die ideologische Brille abnehmen und das Thema weniger emotional und eher neutral betrachten.
> 
> ...




alles klar....man kann nur mit dem Kopfschütteln was "außenstehende" so von sich geben


----------



## xActionx (27. März 2022)

Martina schrieb:


> alles klar....man kann nur mit dem Kopfschütteln was "außenstehende" so von sich geben


Man kann nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn man sich ansieht wie Du hier argumentierst. Ich erkenne Muster, stelle Thesen auf und untermauere diese mit entsprechenden Statistiken. Von Dir kommt lediglich überhebliche Polemik zurück. Das ist dann auch wirklich keine Basis auf der ich diskutieren möchte. 

Falls Du doch noch bereit bist sachlich zu argumentieren, können wir die Diskussion natürlich gerne fortsetzen aber auf sachlich-neutraler Basis, ohne Emotionen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. März 2022)

Martina schrieb:


> alles klar....man kann nur mit dem Kopfschütteln was "außenstehende" so von sich geben


Was hat das mit "Außenstehende" zu tun?

Es gibt Gott sei Dank Regeln/Gesetze in diesem Land, die sehr Umfangreich, verschiedene Alterstufen von Kindern/Jugendlichen und eben Volljährigen (Erwachsenen) regeln und eben auch schützen!

Und hier ergeben sich nach intensiver Betrachtung dieser Regeln, die in der Gesellschaft doch breit verankert sind gewisse Fragen, auf den hier besprochenen Themenkomplex.

Volljährigkeit

-  volle Geschäftsfähigkeit
- aber immer noch teilweise "Einschränkung"/Abstufung der Straffähigkeit/Mündigkeit durch die Wahlweise Zulassung von Jugendstrafrecht und Erwachsenenstrafrecht!

- Keine Volljährigkeit ab *14 Jahre*
- Straffähigkeit/Strrafmündigkeit, mit der "Einschränkung" des gesetzlich anzuwendenen Jugendstrafrecht
- Mitbestimmung bei welchen Elternteil man bei Scheidung/Trennung leben will
- eingeschränkte Geschätsfähigkeit, Stichwort Tachengeldparagraph in Abstufungen
- Jugendschutzbestimmungen über freigegebene Inhalte

Wenn man sich jetzt im "medizinischen" oder körperverändernden Bereich aufhält gibt es auch keine klaren Regeln aber doch erkennbare Abstufungen.








						Kinder und Jugendliche: Wer entscheidet über die Behandlung?
					

Kinder und Jugendliche sind als Minderjährige noch nicht geschäftsfähig. Wir klären die wichtigsten Fragen zur Behandlung.




					www.praktischarzt.de
				




Stichwort Tattoo/Piercings, kosmetische Operationen oder z.B. Bluttransfusionen bei religiöser Ablehnung durch die Erziehungsberechtigten. Dabei ist schon eine sehr starke Regel, umso stärker und irreversibel der Eingriff, umso so eher muss das Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigten vorliegen und eine geistige Reife des Patienten gegeben sein, die vollen Konsequenzen zu überblicken.
In der Regel bekommst du in Deutschland kein Tattoo/Intim Piercing, ohne Einverständniserklärung deiner Eltern (beider) und vor 16 Jahren, kosmetische Einngriffe wie Nasenkorrektur oder Brustimplantate nicht vor der Volljährigkeit.

Diese Gesetze, Richtlinien und auch "Regeln" durch die ständige Rechtsprechung, sind über Jahrzehnte in Deutschland aufgebaut worden, gewachsen und mit grosser Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft verankert (*Jugendschutz)*, die kann man weder einfach zur Disposition stellen oder sollte auch nur daran denken, nur weil das  Dilemma besteht, das der Eingriff einer Geschlechtsangleichung einfacher vor einer Pubertät ist, als nach einer Pubertät.
Der Schutz des Heranwachsenen, auch teilweise vor der eigenen Entscheidung, steht wie bei allen anderen angeführten Beispielen im Vordergrund, du willst ja auch nicht, dass das Jugenstrafrecht abgeschafft und nur Erwachsenenstraftrecht angewandt wird, oder das Alter der Geschäftsfähigkeit geändert wird oder?!
Der medizinische Eingriff einer Geschlechtsangleichung durch z.B. Hormone ist so schwerwiegend und irreversibel, das der Schutzfaktor des Heranwachsenen hoch sein muss.
M.A. nach ist dieser Eingriff von den Konsequenzen her, teilweise weitreichender und höher als z.B. kosmetische Eingriffe, wird aber z.B. in Deutschland weniger strikt gehandhabt, was schon sehr liberal ist.

Was wäre wohl los, wenn z.B. die Pornobranche plus entsprechender Lobbyisten, plötzlich die "politisch/gesellschaftliche" Debatte lostreten würde, das Jugendliche ab 16 Jahre offiziell Pornos drehen dürften, sowie das Jugendliche ab 16 Jahren selbstständig über kosmetische Eingriffe entscheiden können!

Jugendliche sollen "vor" ihrer Pubertät über eine Geschlechtsangleichung entscheiden können mit all ihren sehr weitreichenden  Konsequenzen, aber ein 16 Jähriger Jugendlicher darf eben nicht wirklich entscheiden, ob er mit einem Volljährigen Gechlechtsverkehr hat, denn das kann sehr schnell und auch eventuell zwangsläufig zu einer Straftat des Volljährigen führen.
Vieles des Beschriebenen in diesem Post passt mit den eher "politischen" Forderungen der Transgender Kommunity und dem gelebten und implementierten Jugendschutz in Deutschland nicht zusammen.


----------



## Martina (27. März 2022)

xActionx schrieb:


> Man kann nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn man sich ansieht wie Du hier argumentierst. Ich erkenne Muster, stelle Thesen auf und untermauere diese mit entsprechenden Statistiken. Von Dir kommt lediglich überhebliche Polemik zurück. Das ist dann auch wirklich keine Basis auf der ich diskutieren möchte.
> 
> Falls Du doch noch bereit bist sachlich zu argumentieren, können wir die Diskussion natürlich gerne fortsetzen aber auf sachlich-neutraler Basis, ohne Emotionen.




Bist du den Weg gegangen?
Weiß du wie es geht und was man alles ertragen muss?
Weiß Du für was man alles kämpfen muss?

Erzähl mir also einfach nichts, wovon du keine Ahnung hast!

CU


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "Außenstehende" zu tun?


Weil ihr einfach von der Thematik als nicht betroffene Person nur sehr sehr wenig Ahnung habt.
Das TSG ist von 1983!
Frag mal den Bundesgerichtshof warum so viel schon gestrichen worden ist.
Auch wenn ich den Weg schon hinter mir habe, ich hoffe es kommt bald die SelfID


----------



## Don-71 (27. März 2022)

Salve,

naja du bist ja umfangreich auf Argumente und den Jugendschutz eingegangen.

Überigens gibt es für alles mögliche Gesetze und Regeln die viele Menschen in diesem Land nicht persönlich betreffen!
Mit der gleichen Argumentation könnten sich überigens beide Geschlechter in sehr vielen Punkten an den Kopf werfen, das sie wenig Ahnung von Dingen haben, die den anderen betreffen, schlicht weil sie als anderes Geschlecht nicht betroffen sind.

Die Regeln habe ich im Link aufgeführt und den Jugendschutz gibt es und da ändert nunmal aller Lobbyismus nichts, *ein Kind vor der Pubertät*, kann unmöglich die geistige Reife haben, die gesammten weitreichenden Konsequenzen eines solch schwerwiegenden und irreversibeln Eingriffes wie eine hormonelle Geschlechterangleichung abzuschätzen.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> erwarte von meinem Gegenüber ein Mindestmaß an Diskussionsbereitschaft und vor allem Akzeptanz(Mindestmaß an Toleranz)


Du bist hier doch derjenige, der ständig rumpöbelt und mit Beleidigungen um sich wirft. Dann forderst du das, was du hier mit als Einziger nicht selbst auf die Reihe kriegst. Vielleicht mal mit den Hormonen etwas runterkommen. 

Btw:
Natürlich geht es bei der Polarisation fast ausschließlich um den Kinderschutz.
Den meisten Leuten wird es vollkommen egal sein, was Erwachsene mit ihrem Körper machen und ausleben.
Unschuldige Kinder hat man aber zu schützen und da brauchst du auch nichts relativieren.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. März 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Du bist hier doch derjenige, der ständig rumpöbelt und mit Beleidigungen um sich wirft. Dann forderst du das, was du hier mit als Einziger nicht selbst auf die Reihe kriegst. Vielleicht mal mit den Hormonen etwas runterkommen.


Hm, ok.
Werde ich berücksichtigen!

"Den meisten Leuten wird es vollkommen egal sein, was Erwachsene mit ihrem Körper machen und ausleben."
Naja, dir und Anderen hier ja anscheinend nicht.

Um unschuldige Kinder ging es hier anfangs gar nicht, ihr habt alles in einen Topf geworfen.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> "Normal", darüber gibt's lange und teils wilde Diskussionen, aber zum Glück ist "normal" nicht das was du denkst.



Normales Verhalten ist sich nicht anderen aufzudrängen, es ist halt so nicht wie du sagst.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Normales Verhalten ist sich nicht anderen aufzudrängen, es ist halt so nicht wie du sagst.



Oh mein Gott, du sagst es. Jetzt wird es mir klar!

Du hast anscheinend noch nie darüber nachgedacht oder zumindest gegoogelt was "normal" heißt. Wenn du das gemacht hast können wir gerne weiter über den Begriff "normal" diskutieren.
Ich gebe dir mal einen Tipp> "Heilpädagogik". In dem Zusammenhang solltest du fündig werden, läßt sich auch sehr gut auf andere Bereiche wie den hier Diskutierten übertragen 

Bis denne.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2022)

Also seine Sexualtität in jedem Qäuntchen Leben zu thematisieren, Dreh und Angelpunkt und Ausrede für alles oder was ? Wenn ich mich als Typ gegenüber Frauen so benhemen spricht man da ruckzuck von Belästigung. Aber es gibt halt wieder spezielle Menschen die können komplett auf ihr normales Sozialverhalten scheißen nicht wahr ?


----------



## xActionx (27. März 2022)

Martina schrieb:


> Bist du den Weg gegangen?
> Weiß du wie es geht und was man alles ertragen muss?
> Weiß Du für was man alles kämpfen muss?
> 
> ...


Ich muss keinen "Weg gehen" um Statistiken verstehen zu können. Dass ein Großteil der Personen nach entsprechenden Behandlungen Probleme hat, die bis hin zum Selbstmord führen, ist statistisch belegt. Ich denke du reagierst hier als vermutlich betroffene Person. Evtl. solltest du einfach Abstand vom Thema nehmen, denn das mit der Sachlichkeit scheint nicht zu funktionieren. 

Oder hast du Statistiken/wissenschaftliche Quellen, die deine Thesen untermauern? Das wäre schon mal mehr wert als die bisherige Polemik.


----------



## Estilofatuo (27. März 2022)

xActionx schrieb:


> Ich denke du reagierst hier als vermutlich betroffene Person.


Und es ist vollkommen okay wenn man aus dieser Perspektive argumentiert allerdings sollte man hald trotzdem bedenken, dass man auch als direkt Betroffene in erster Linie für sich selbst und evt. noch bedingt für sein Umfeld argumentieren kann und nicht von sich selbst auf Andere schliessen sollte. 

Sicherlich mag es Leute geben die sich mit/nach diesem Weg viel besser fühlen aber genauso sollte man in dieser Debatte einfach so fair sein anzuerkennen dass es nunmal seriöse Statistiken gibt die ein anderes Licht zeichnen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. März 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Und es ist vollkommen okay wenn man aus dieser Perspektive argumentiert allerdings sollte man hald trotzdem bedenken, dass man auch als direkt Betroffene in erster Linie für sich selbst und evt. noch bedingt für sein Umfeld argumentieren kann und nicht von sich selbst auf Andere schliessen sollte.
> 
> Sicherlich mag es Leute geben die sich mit/nach diesem Weg viel besser fühlen aber genauso sollte man in dieser Debatte einfach so fair sein anzuerkennen dass es nunmal seriöse Statistiken gibt die ein anderes Licht zeichnen.


Soweit ich es das mitbekomme, wird doch hier in Deutschland überwiegend auf den Einzelfall abgestellt, begleitet durch die Eltern, Psychologen und Mediziner, wie überall wird es da auch Unterschiede von Zentrum/Klinikum zu anderen geben, wie überall wo Menschen arbeiten und Entscheidungen treffen, aber so etwas kann man m.A. nach nicht in starre Gesetzesform gießen und schon gar nicht irgendeine gesetzliche Freigabe für Menschen (in der Regel Kinder und Heranwachsende) vor der Pubertät geben, das beißt sich komplett mit der verankerten Schutzbedürftigkeit.
Viel andere Dinge werden ja auch ähnlich gehandhabt wie z.B. Schwangerschaftsabbrüche und wie ich schon gesagt habe, kosmetische Eingriffe gibt es bei seriösen Medizinern nicht unter Volljährigkeit.

Bezogen auf den Sport tut mir das zwar leid, aber transsexuelle Menschen werden in der Regel nicht in internationale Sportrichtlinien passen, das sollte man sich klar vor Augen führen und nicht deshalb Forderungen nach einer Geschlechtsangleichung "so früh" wie möglich propagieren. Man wird eine hundertprozentige Gleichstellung auf grund der Macht des Faktischen nicht hinbekommen, damit wird man als transsexueller Mensch wohl erstmal leben müssen.
Wobei mich mal interessieren würde in wieweit die offiziellen Zahlen von ~ 80000 Menschen in Deutschland stimmen, die wir ja zu 83 Millionen ins Verhältnis setzen müssen. Gibt es da Dunkeziffern oder kann man mit der Zahl arbeiten?


----------



## seahawk (28. März 2022)

Man muss sich klar sein, dass am Ende auch die Transfrau genetisch ein Mann ist. Das bedeutet, dass der Körper hier eine männliche Pubertät benötigt um sich normal zu entwickeln. 

Ein ausgebliebene Pubertät ist eine ernsthafte Krankheit, die negative Auswirkungen für das gesamte Leben hat.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein ausgebliebene Pubertät ist eine ernsthafte Krankheit, ....


Gefühlt trifft das auf die Hälfte der Menschheit zu...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2022)

Martina schrieb:


> Bist du den Weg gegangen?
> Weiß du wie es geht und was man alles ertragen muss?
> Weiß Du für was man alles kämpfen muss?
> 
> Erzähl mir also einfach nichts, wovon du keine Ahnung hast!



Zwei vielleicht blöde Fragen, aber ...
... was willst du eigentlich in einem DISKUSSIONSforum, wenn du der Meinung bis, dass 99,9999% der Bevölkerung gar nichts zu dem Thema sagen dürfen, weil sie ja keine Ahnung haben?
... wie soll denn bitte schön ein Jugendlicher eine kompetente Entscheidung über diesen treffen, wenn ausschließlich Leute, die ihn gegangen sind, eine Ahnung davon haben können?

Irgendwie schließt deine Position sowohl dein eigenes Auftreten als auch deine eigenen Forderungen aus...




xActionx schrieb:


> Ich muss keinen "Weg gehen" um Statistiken verstehen zu können. Dass ein Großteil der Personen nach entsprechenden Behandlungen Probleme hat, die bis hin zum Selbstmord führen, ist statistisch belegt.



Vorsicht: Statistisch relevant ist nicht die absolute Zahl der Personen, die nach so einer Behandlung Probleme hat, sondern das Verhältnis dieser Zahl zu denjenigen, die die Behandlung abgelehnt haben und trotzdem Probleme haben. Und das unter den gleichen äußeren Bedingungen (also insbesondere schon mal in der gleichen Gesellschaft und mit einem ähnlich eingestellten Elternhaus). Denn wer seine eigene Sexualität unterdrückt, wer als Transvestit lebt, wer als pre-Transistions- oder als post-Transistionstranssexueller lebt, der hat immer wesentlich mehr Probleme, als jemand, bei dem biologisches Geschlecht und gewünschtes soziales Rollenbild 1:1 auf traditionelle Vorstellungen passen. Wichtig wäre, mit welchem der vier denkbaren Lebensentwürfe vor die Frage Gestellte noch am besten klarkommen.
(Eine Statistik dazu habe ich aber noch nicht gesehen, nur jede Menge Meinungsmache.)




seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss sich klar sein, dass am Ende auch die Transfrau genetisch ein Mann ist. Das bedeutet, dass der Körper hier eine männliche Pubertät benötigt um sich normal zu entwickeln.
> 
> Ein ausgebliebene Pubertät ist eine ernsthafte Krankheit, die negative Auswirkungen für das gesamte Leben hat.



Jein. Eine ausbleibende Pubertät hat negative Folgen, ja, und natürlich ändern sich die Gene nicht. Aber die Pubertät wird praktisch ausschließlich über Hormone gesteuert und die kann man kontrollieren. Das Ergebnis entspricht dann weitestgehend (Hormonregulierung ist vielleicht etwas gröber) der "normalen" pubertären Entwicklung des gewünschten Geschlechts mit einem genauso gesunden Endergebnis. Einziger Unterschied sind die primären Geschlechtsorgane und die lebenslang nötige Einnahme passender Medikamente. (Wobei eine reine Hormongabe frei von Nebenwirkungen ist, sind ja körperidentische Substanzen.)

Es gibt auch Menschen, bei denen von Natur aus die Hormonproduktion gestört ist oder die über die Mutter starken hormonellen Einflüssen ausgesetzt waren und deren biologisches Geschlecht deswegen nicht mit dem chromosomalen Übereinstimmt. Also vollwertige biologische Frauen mit Y-Chromsom oder (afaik extrem selten) vollwertige biologische Männer mit XX. Wenn man das ganze erst nach der Geburt anstößt hat man natürlich das Problem, dass die Gonaden und die Sexualorgane schon anders ausgebildet wurden, aber alle weiteren geschlechtsspezifischen Entwicklungen während der Pubertät kann man durch Hormongabe in die entsprechende Richtung lenken. Deswegen lobbyieren MtFs und FtMs ja so heftig dafür: Weil das Ergebnis viel besser und die Prozedur viel schonender ist, als wenn man bei einem erwachsenen Menschen anfängt, Schulterbreite, Körpergröße oder Kehlkopf nachträglich an irgendwelche Klischee-Geschlechtsbilder anzupassen.

Aber diese Vorteile gegenüber einer späteren Transition müssen halt mit den Nachteilen gegenüber gar keiner oder gar einer Rücktransistion abgewogen werden und das jeweils gewichtet nach der Zahl der Betroffenen.


----------



## seahawk (13. April 2022)

Das stimmt so nicht. Die Änderung des Hormonspiegels sorgt eben auch für entsprechendes Wachstum der Knochen und dann ggf. auch für ein Ende des Wachstums. Menschen bei denen die Pubertät ausbleibt, leiden oft unter geringer Knochendichte und früher Osteoporose. Zumindest wenn das biologische und genetische Geschlecht übereinstimmen, halte ich die langfristigen Risiken für zu hoch. Dazu wird ja bei XX Mann und XY Frau in der medizinischen Therapie die Hormonbehandlung so gewählt, dass sie zum biologischen Geschlecht passt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. April 2022)

Der Eingriff ist zu grundlegend und verändert das Leben. Viele von den Transpersonen bereuen ihre Verwandlung im Nachhinein, da sie einsehen, dass die Probleme eher psychischer Natur sind und eine Operation die zu Grunde liegenden Probleme nicht wirklich löst. Die Möglichkeit sollte aber jedem volljärigen (18+) freigehalten werden. Ich bin aber dafür, dass sogar die Leute es nach einer psychologischen Gutachtung dürfen. Wie gesagt, es gibt kein Zutück danach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Die Änderung des Hormonspiegels sorgt eben auch für entsprechendes Wachstum der Knochen und dann ggf. auch für ein Ende des Wachstums. Menschen bei denen die Pubertät ausbleibt, leiden oft unter geringer Knochendichte und früher Osteoporose. Zumindest wenn das biologische und genetische Geschlecht übereinstimmen, halte ich die langfristigen Risiken für zu hoch. Dazu wird ja bei XX Mann und XY Frau in der medizinischen Therapie die Hormonbehandlung so gewählt, dass sie zum biologischen Geschlecht passt.



Eine gesteuerte Pubertät ist aber keine ausbleibende Pubertät Mr. Hauptsachewiedersprochen.


----------



## seahawk (14. April 2022)

Du zitierst eine Praxis, die bei Menschen angewandt wird, bei denen die genetischen Faktoren nicht zum biologischen Geschlecht passen, das ist aber etwas ganz anderes als bei den meisten Transpersonen, bei denen die Gene zum biologischen Geschlecht passen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2022)

Nö. Weder ist es was anderes noch passen bei einer biologischen Frau mit XY-Chromosomensatz bzw. bei einem XX-Mann die gegenetischen Erwartungen zum beobachten Geschlecht. In beiden Fällen nimmt die körperliche Entwicklung aufgrund eines atypischen Hormonspiegels (oder falscher Hormonwirkung) einen unüblichen Weg und für diesen Prozess ist es vollkommen egal, warum der Hormonspiegel abweicht. Wenn man ihn künstlich manipuliert, erreicht man für die weitere Entwicklung den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## seahawk (15. April 2022)

Genau das habe ich gesagt. Bei XX-Mann oder XY-Frau passen die genetischen Faktoren nicht zum biologischen Geschlecht und zum sozialen Geschlecht und man steuert das mit Hormongaben entsprechend nach. 

Bei typischen Transpersonen stimmen aber genetische Faktoren und biologisches Geschlecht überein, das soziale Geschlecht  passt aber nicht.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

Ich kenne mitlerweile persönlich 3 Menschen, die vorher ein Mann waren und sich dann "entschieden" haben, eine Frau zu werden. Alles Akademiker (weiß nicht ob das dort häufiger vorkommt).
Eine Psychologin, eine Hausärztin und eine Theologin.
Mir ist es persönlich egal und für mich ist das mitlerweile normal.
Jeder Mensch soll so leben wie er glücklich ist (oder wird). Egal welches Geschlecht und welche sexuelle Orientierung (solange es nicht ins abartige geht und anderen Menschen schadet).
Hauptsache man kommt klar und ist zufrieden im Leben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2022)

In intellektuellem Umfeld ist Tolleranz gegenüber ungewöchnlichem Verhalten meist eher zu finden, außerdem war die Behandlung früher teuer und ist afaik inkl. Voruntersuchungen und Gutachten immer noch umsonst, von der Umstellung des eigenen Lebens ganz zu schweigen => auch wenn die Neigung vermutlich unabhängig vom Bildungsstand ist, wirst du mehr Transakademiker als Transakordarbeiter finden.


----------



## Neuer_User (28. April 2022)

Kann man die Menschen nicht einfach in Ruhe lassen und jedem das Leben gönnen, was er oder sie will? Warum muss man sich über jede Kleinigkeit ergeifern?

Was mir in der Gesellschaft immer deutlicher auffällt, ist eine fehlende Emanzipation des Mannes. Die werden weiterhin  massiv normiert und sie sind es, die allen, die befreit von absurden Normen leben wollen, das Leben schwer machen.


seahawk schrieb:


> Du zitierst eine Praxis, die bei Menschen angewandt wird, bei denen die genetischen Faktoren nicht zum biologischen Geschlecht passen, das ist aber etwas ganz anderes als bei den meisten Transpersonen, bei denen die Gene zum biologischen Geschlecht passen.


Es ist ganz schwierig, wenn man das Thema vertieft. Gene sind alles andere als eindeutig, die Grenzen sind fließend. Man muss es einfach akzeptieren, dass das Leben mehr als X und Y ist. Ja, es gibt zwei klare Ausprägungen, aber es gibt dazwischen einen Übergangsbereich. Und was spricht dagegen, das einfach zu akzeptieren?


----------



## seahawk (28. April 2022)

Es ging nicht um Akzeptanz, es ging um die Auswirkung einer Hormontherapie auf die körperliche Entwicklung in der Pubertät. Im Ausland (z.B. USA)  wird das ja bereits gemacht und die Ergebnisse sind halt nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen. Es kommt da durchaus zu Störungen der Knochendichte, zu einer unzureichenden Entwicklung von Genetalien oder zu einer minimalen Ausprägung des Sexualtriebes. Um es plump zu sagen, jede Entscheidung kommt mit Vor- und Nachteilen. Gebe ich einem biologischen Trans-Jungen vor der Pubertät weibliche Hormone für die Geschlechtsanpassung, entwickelt er weniger Körperbehaarung und einen minimalen Adamsapfel. Auf der anderen Seite besteht das Risiko, dass der *************** sehr klein bleibt (und die Gestaltung einer Vulva aus einem Mikropenis ist alles andere als einfach) oder sie keinen relevanten Sexualtrieb entwickelt.


----------



## der_yappi (29. April 2022)

Was man vlt auch beachten sollte





						Ursachen und Risikofaktoren für Brustkrebs | DKG
					

Die eigentlichen Ursachen für Brustkrebs sind nicht bekannt, es gibt jedoch eine Reihe von Risikofaktoren, die Sie kennen sollten.




					www.krebsgesellschaft.de
				





> Eine Hormonersatztherapie steigert das Brustkrebsrisiko, wenn sie länger als fünf Jahre durchgeführt wird, insbesondere bei Präparaten, die sowohl Östrogen als auch Gestagen enthalten. Wenn die Hormone abgesetzt werden, sinkt das Risiko innerhalb weniger Jahre wieder auf das durchschnittliche Niveau.



Und wenn man jetzt einen Jungen mit Östrogen behandelt zwecks der Geschlechtsangleichung dürfte das für das Krebsrisiko auch nicht gerade geringe Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Neuer_User (29. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ging um die Auswirkung einer Hormontherapie auf die körperliche Entwicklung in der Pubertät.


Ich denke, die Bewertung von Nutzen und Risiken sollte man den Betreffenden überlassen. Was wir von außen nicht verstehen müssen und können wir auch nicht verstehen. Ja, es ist schwer, wenn man Menschen vor der Pubertät z.B. die Option des Kinderkriegens nimmt. Aber mit 14 treffen wir den ganzen Tag Entscheidungen, z.B. ob ich auf einen Baum klettere oder nicht. Und auch das kann mein Leben für immer verändern.

Wenn man Kinder über Risiken sorgsam aufklärt, liegt es an ihnen zu entscheiden, Da haben sich andere nicht einzumischen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In intellektuellem Umfeld ist Tolleranz gegenüber ungewöchnlichem Verhalten meist eher zu finden


Mutige Aussage. Gerade im bürgerlichen Kreis erlebe ich auch sehr oft eine Reflektion des Verhaltens anderer auf einen selber und den eigenen Stand. Würdest Du Dich als CEO aktuell noch mit Gerhard Schröder treffen? Nein, da macht man einen Bogen drum. Der Müllmann um die Ecke, den ich als besten Kumpel erlebte, der mit jederzeit hilft, mag vielleicht einen dummen Spruch machen, aber dann hat sich das Thema erledigt.

"Intellektuelles Umfeld" ist sehr weit gefasst. Sobald die Gruppe nach Wirtschaftskraft sortierst wird,  wird man vermutlich große Unterschiede bemerken. e ärmer, umso toleranter, das zieht sich meiner Erfahrung nach durch alle Gesellschaftsebenen und Kulturen. 

Aber meine eigenen Erfahrungen sind natürlich subjektiv. Da ich ein paar Spleens habe, registriere ich sehr genau, wer wie reagiert. Z.B. in Motorradkluft auf grillfeste im Bürgerlichen Kreis zu kommen führt zu merkwürdigen Reaktionen. Man wird sofort in eine bestimmte Ecke geschoben.

Ich persönlich mag Diskussionen wie diese nicht. Nichtbetroffene haben einfach den Mund zu halten, wenn Betroffene medizinische Behandlungen wollen oder nicht. Oder gibt es auch öffentliche Diskussionen darüber, ob sich Menschen selber sterilisieren dürfen und ob sie Behandlungen gegen Krebs machen oder nicht? Das sind einfach sehr persönliche Themen und Entscheidungen. Und die haben wir anderen zu akzeptieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Bewertung von Nutzen und Risiken sollte man den Betreffenden überlassen. Was wir von außen nicht verstehen müssen und können wir auch nicht verstehen. Ja, es ist schwer, wenn man Menschen vor der Pubertät z.B. die Option des Kinderkriegens nimmt. Aber mit 14 treffen wir den ganzen Tag Entscheidungen, z.B. ob ich auf einen Baum klettere oder nicht. Und auch das kann mein Leben für immer verändern.



Alles, was man über "vom Baum fallen" wissen muss, lernt man in den ersten 1-2 Lebensjahren. Mit 3-4 hat man erste Hinweise, um "oben vom Baum runtergucken" einzuordnen und mit 6-10 weiß man auch einiges über den Weg dazwischen. Und trotzdem gilt es als grob fahrlässig, sein Kind überhaupt, geschweige denn unbeaufsichtig und eigenverantwortlich herumklettern zu lassen.
Wieviel weiß ein/e 14 jährige/r/s über das Hormonsystem, plastische Chirurgie, Umgang und Wahrnehmung in der Gesamtgesellschaft (heute und in den nächsten 80 Jahren), Partnerwahl, Sex, Familienplanung? Kinder so sorgsam aufzuklären, dass eine Entscheidung dieser Tragweite auch nur halbwegs fundiert einschätzen können, würde solange dauern, dass sie vor Ende der Aufklärung volljährig sind.



> Mutige Aussage. Gerade im bürgerlichen Kreis erlebe ich auch sehr oft eine Reflektion des Verhaltens anderer auf einen selber und den eigenen Stand.



"bürgerlich" ist was anderes als "intellektuell".



> Würdest Du Dich als CEO aktuell noch mit Gerhard Schröder treffen?



Würdest du eine Geschlechtsumwandlung aus beruflichen Gründen vornehmen? Wenn nicht, warum spielt dann der Beruf eine Rolle? Wer bislang mit Schröder befreundet war, wird sich vermutlich auch weiterhin mit ihm treffen. Wer seine Einstellung zu Putin nicht mag, wird aber vermutlich nicht mit ihm befreundet gewesen sein und ihn bislang auch nicht privat getroffen gehaben.



> "Intellektuelles Umfeld" ist sehr weit gefasst. Sobald die Gruppe nach Wirtschaftskraft sortierst wird, ...



...ist das keine Einteilung nach Intellektualität mehr. Aber ja, ich stimme dir zu: Wenn nach Karrieregeilheit sortierst, hast du am oberen Ende mehr Arschlöcher.



> Z.B. in Motorradkluft auf grillfeste im Bürgerlichen Kreis zu kommen führt zu merkwürdigen Reaktionen. Man wird sofort in eine bestimmte Ecke geschoben.



Schon wieder bürgerlich  . Und schief angeguckt wirst du überall, wenn in gruppenuntypischer Kleidung erscheinst. Kannst dich auch im Zweireiher an den Grill von den Maurern stellen, die werden genauso irritiert gucken. Oder im Kaftan in eine ostdeutsche Gartensparte. Motorradklamotten dagegen werden meiner Erfahrung nach noch ziemlich weitläufig tolleriert bzw. ab einem gewissen Anspruch als geschmack- oder respektlos abgetan, ohne Schubladeneinordnung. Motorradfahrer gibt es schließlich in allen Schichten. (Wenn man kein Motorrad fährt und trotzdem in Lederkombi erscheint, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.)



> Ich persönlich mag Diskussionen wie diese nicht. Nichtbetroffene haben einfach den Mund zu halten,



Ich mags nicht, wenn gleichzeitig Aufmerksamkeit für Minderheiten gefordert und dann allen anderen der Mund bzw. gleich die eigene Meinung verboten wird.



> wenn Betroffene medizinische Behandlungen wollen oder nicht. Oder gibt es auch öffentliche Diskussionen darüber, ob sich Menschen selber sterilisieren dürfen und ob sie Behandlungen gegen Krebs machen oder nicht? Das sind einfach sehr persönliche Themen und Entscheidungen. Und die haben wir anderen zu akzeptieren.



Ja, solche Diskussionen gibt es. Versuch mal als 18-Jährige eine Tubenligatur zu bekommen. Werden dich viele Ärzte wieder nach Hause schicken und die Kasse zahlt sowieso nichts. Und wehe, du erzählst sowas im Bekanntenkreis krum. Und genauso kritisch werden Leute betrachtet, die sich trotz guter Aussichten z.B. aus religiösen Gründen gegen eine bestimmte Krebsbehandlung entscheiden, auch wenn das gegenüber einem dem Tode geweihten meist diplomatisch zum Ausdruck gebracht wird.

Hier geht es aber gar nicht um "Menschen" im Allgemeinen, worunter im Prinzip immer Erwachsene gemeint sind. Da wird allgemein etwas weniger geredet bzw. irgendwann mit einem "na wenn er unbedingt meint. Muss er halt selber wissen, ist ja erwachsen" abgetan. Hier geht es aber um Kinder und Jugendliche. Also die Dinger, bei denen sich die restliche Gesellschaft schon einmischt, wenn Erziehung in der Öffentlichkeit praktiziert wird (oder wenn man sich über den Mangel an selbiger beklagt) und denen aus mehr oder minder guten Gründen alles mögliche untersagt wird. Nicht reif genug, einen Kredit aufzunehmen, nicht verantwortungsbewusst genug um ein Tattoo auszuwählen, nicht zurechnungsfähig genug um zu Heiraten, nichtmal in der Lage einen Haushalt für die nächste Woche zu planen, unfähig über Konsum von weichen geschweige denn harten Drogen zu entscheiden und, je nach dem wo genau du die Grenze ziehst, nichtmal ein vollwertiger Teilnehmer am Straßenverkehr. Aber in der Lage, über eine Geschlechtsänderung zu entscheiden?

Versteh mich nicht falsch: Meiner Meinung nach könnte und sollte man Jugendlichen einiges mehr zutrauen (wenn man sie entsprechend zur Verantwortung erzieht...), schon allein damit sie nicht mit 18 und einen Tag auf die Fresse fliegen. Aber es gibt eine ganze Menge kleinere, leichter abzuschätzende, dem Leben eines Kindes nähere Dinge, die die Gesellschaft einem Kind nicht zutraut, als eine Geschlechtsumwandlung. In ihren Auswirkungen auf Körper und weiteres Leben würde ich die mit einer umfangreichen Schönheits-OP und Sterilisation und Heirat und Auswanderung zusammen. Alles Dinge, über die Jugendliche nicht selbst entscheiden dürfen oder die ihnen sogar ganz vorenthalten sind.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag Diskussionen wie diese nicht. Nichtbetroffene haben einfach den Mund zu halten, wenn Betroffene medizinische Behandlungen wollen oder nicht. Oder gibt es auch öffentliche Diskussionen darüber, ob sich Menschen selber sterilisieren dürfen und ob sie Behandlungen gegen Krebs machen oder nicht? Das sind einfach sehr persönliche Themen und Entscheidungen. Und die haben wir anderen zu akzeptieren.


Dann dürfen sie solche Themen auch nicht öffentlich machen. Ansonsten kann jeder seine Meinung dazu äußern.
Das ist nämlich auch Toleranz, auch mit Meinungen umzugehen, welche einen vielleicht nicht gefallen.
Es sei denn diese Meinungen gehen in den Bereich von Diskrimierungen oder Beleidigungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2022)

Aktuelles Interview übrigens von jemanden der vom Fach ist und die Meinung vertritt, dass viele Wünsche zur Geschlechtsumswandlung bei Minderjährigen mangelhaft fundiert sind. Für mich überraschendes, statistisches Detail am Rande: Biologische Mädchen äußern den Wunsch vielfach häufiger als biologische Jungen.









						„Ich weiß nicht, was mit Transidentität gemeint sein soll“
					

Der Jugendpsychiater Alexander Korte warnt vor der Abschaffung des Transsexuellengesetzes – und ist dafür selbst in Kritik geraten. Ein Gespräch über Identität, Geschlechtsdysphorie und Pubertätsblocker




					taz.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für mich überraschendes, statistisches Detail am Rande: Biologische Mädchen äußern den Wunsch vielfach häufiger als biologische Jungen.


Da Männer in vielen Hinsichten nach wie vor im Vorteil sind, überrascht mich der Wunsch dieser Mädchen weniger.
Ist zwar sehr subjektiv, aber ich habe mehr als einmal in der Schule damals oder auch heute noch im beruflichen Kontext von Mädchen/Frauen gehört, dass sie äußern "Wie gut und leicht es doch Männer im Leben haben...". 

Ob das wirklich so ist, kann ich als Mann schwer beurteilen, bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich wirklich sehr froh darüber bin, nie ein Kind gebären zu müssen


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich so ist, kann ich als Mann schwer beurteilen, bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich wirklich sehr froh darüber bin, nie ein Kind gebären zu müssen


Für meine Frau waren beide Schwangerschaften etwas sehr Besonderes in ihrem Leben.
Sie konnte sich das anfangs auch nicht vorstellen, was passieren wird aber als sie das erste Mal fühlte, wie sich der Fötus in ihrem Körper bewegte, war das ein intensives Erlebnis.
Das war für mich genauso. Ich war bei den Geburten dabei und als mir der Arzt den kleinen, unfassbar hässlichen Wurm (und ja, Neugeborene sind hässlich, das Schöne kommt etwas später) hab ich mich wahnsinnig gut gefühlt.
Vater werden ist ein einschneidendes Erlebnis, denn das ist der Zeitpunkt, wo man nicht mehr selbst im Mittelpunkt seines Lebens steht, sondern dass man jetzt Verantwortung trägt für ein anderes Leben.
Ich könnte mir ein Leben ohne meine Kinder nicht mehr vorstellen.   

Wichtig ist, dass man respektvoll miteinander umgeht. Jeder hat das Recht sein Leben so zu leben, wie man das möchte. Und da muss nicht nur die Politik noch nachbessern sondern auch die Gesellschaft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für meine Frau waren beide Schwangerschaften etwas sehr Besonderes in ihrem Leben.
> Sie konnte sich das anfangs auch nicht vorstellen, was passieren wird aber als sie das erste Mal fühlte, wie sich der Fötus in ihrem Körper bewegte, war das ein intensives Erlebnis.
> Das war für mich genauso. Ich war bei den Geburten dabei und als mir der Arzt den kleinen, unfassbar hässlichen Wurm (und ja, Neugeborene sind hässlich, das Schöne kommt etwas später) hab ich mich wahnsinnig gut gefühlt.
> Vater werden ist ein einschneidendes Erlebnis, denn das ist der Zeitpunkt, wo man nicht mehr selbst im Mittelpunkt seines Lebens steht, sondern dass man jetzt Verantwortung trägt für ein anderes Leben.
> ...


Bin selber Vater von drei Kindern, war bei zwei Geburten komplett dabei und kann das alles komplett bestätigen, trotzdem ist der reine Geburtsakt, der manchmal etliche Stunden voller extremer Schmerzen sein kann, kein Zuckerschlecken.
Kennt ihr nicht diese Tests, bei denen Männer Elektroden an den Bauch geklebt bekommen und dann per Stromstöße eine Geburt simulieren? Unerträglich!
Daher denke ich auch, dass Frauen, was allein Schmerztoleranz angeht, definitiv das stärkere Geschlecht sind


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Daher denke ich auch, dass Frauen, was allein Schmerztoleranz angeht, definitiv das stärkere Geschlecht sind


Früher ja, meine Frau hat eine PDA bekommen und dann war das vertretbar.
Außerdem hatte ich mal Nierensteine und das hat dich richtig weg gehauen.  
Schmerzen vertragen würde ich nicht verallgemeinern. Jeder Mensch ist da anders.
Der Mensch ist ein Produkt der Evolution. Entsprechend haben sich die Geschlechter angepasst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem hatte ich mal Nierensteine und das hat dich richtig weg.


Im Bekanntenkreis meinte einer mal zu mir, dass sei wohl wie Rasierklingen pinkeln😰


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Im Bekanntenkreis meinte einer mal zu mir, dass sei wohl wie Rasierklingen pinkeln😰


Also, ich kann dir versichern, dass ich noch nie stärkere Schmerzen hatte und mir tat schon eine Menge weh.


----------



## Eckism (8. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, ich kann dir versichern, dass ich noch nie stärkere Schmerzen hatte und mir tat schon eine Menge weh.


Und nun stell Dir vor, es wäre Wassermelone und keine kleinen Nierensteine...^^


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und nun stell Dir vor, es wäre Wassermelone und keine kleinen Nierensteine...^^


Der Geburtskanal kann sich sehr gut dehnen, Harnröhren nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, ich kann dir versichern, dass ich noch nie stärkere Schmerzen hatte und mir tat schon eine Menge weh.


Erst wenn man von den Schmerzen ohnmächtig wird,
weiß man,
was  Schmerz bedeutet ...


----------



## Neuer_User (8. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aktuelles Interview übrigens von jemanden der vom Fach


Es ist schwierig. Ich habe zu dem Thema auch schon viel gehört und eine Freundin meiner Tochter ist betroffen, da gab es abendfüllende Gespräche. "Jemand vom Fach" sagte auch früher, die Kinder müssen erst einmal eine ordentliche Pubertät durchlaufen, dann verwächst sich das. Und was ist mit den Fällen, in denen das nicht der Fall ist? Die haben dann den Salat und körperliche Ausprägungen die verdammt stören. Aber gut, damit schafft man sich dann lebenslange Patienten.

Wünschen wir allen Betroffenen, dass sie im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten glücklich werden. Wie, sollte und  muss jeder Mensch selber entscheiden. Da sollte man von außen maximal beratend eingreifen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Da Männer in vielen Hinsichten nach wie vor im Vorteil sind, überrascht mich der Wunsch dieser Mädchen weniger.
> Ist zwar sehr subjektiv, aber ich habe mehr als einmal in der Schule damals oder auch heute noch im beruflichen Kontext von Mädchen/Frauen gehört, dass sie äußern "Wie gut und leicht es doch Männer im Leben haben...".



Also in der Schule habe ich sowas nie gehört (und abgesehen davon, dass man einigen Mädchen erfolgreich eingebleut hatte, dass Matnat nichts für sie ist, galt auch eher das Gegenteil. Was aber auch keine positive Aussage über die Lehrer ist...) und spätere Karriereerfahrungen (die mir auch nur in Gegenrichtung begegnet sind, aber da ist jeder Arbeitsort anders) werden bei den Entscheidungen von Kindern hoffentlich keine Rolle spielen. Allgemein gibt es für Kinder, die nicht streng nach irgendwelchen Rollenbildern erzogen werden (und Eltern, die das machen, werden kaum mit dem Kind zu einem Transgenderspezialisten gehen), eigentlich gar keine geschlechtsspezifischen Nachteile. Das muss also rein von innen heraus kommen und das finde zumindest ich überraschend.

In den Medien sind MtF viel präsenter und dem nach zu urteilen, was ich aus persönlichen Gesprächen weiß, haben zumindest heterosexuelle Männer in der Regel eine größere Aversion gegen männliche Körper als heterosexuelle Frauen gegenüber weiblichen, sodass ich unter Personen mit trans-Interessen erwartet hätte, dass sich Mädchen etwas leichter mit ihrem "falschen" Körper abfinden können, als Jungen. Auf alle Fälle ist es als biologische Frau sehr, sehr, sehr viel leichter, eine männliche Rolle einfach so wahrzunehmen denn als biologischer Mann eine weibliche, da die Kleider- und Verhaltensnormen weitaus entspannter sind und Abweichungen vom alten Rollenklischee teils sogar positiv besetzt. Da eine medizinische Konsulation erst nötig ist, wenn man den eigenen Körper tatsächlich modifizieren lässt, hätte ich erwartet, dass mehr Jungen sich diesbezüglich beraten lassen. Zumal es die körperlichen Veränderungen für FtM sich nach der Pubertät noch vergleichsweise gut nachholen lassen, MtF haben mit ihren Proportionen und dem Kehlkopf ein größeres Problem, wenn sie zu spät anfangen.




Neuer_User schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig. Ich habe zu dem Thema auch schon viel gehört und eine Freundin meiner Tochter ist betroffen, da gab es abendfüllende Gespräche. "Jemand vom Fach" sagte auch früher, die Kinder müssen erst einmal eine ordentliche Pubertät durchlaufen, dann verwächst sich das. Und was ist mit den Fällen, in denen das nicht der Fall ist? Die haben dann den Salat und körperliche Ausprägungen die verdammt stören. Aber gut, damit schafft man sich dann lebenslange Patieten.



Das ist der tricky part: Leute, denen es nach einer Transition besser geht, profitieren natürlich von einem möglichst frühen Wechsel. Aber Leute, bei denen das nicht der Fall ist, profitieren von einer längeren Bedenkzeit. Und ein intakter, unveränderter Körper bringt aus rein medizinischen Gründen einige Aspekte mit, die es leichter machen, damit glücklich zu sein. Man muss einen Weg finden, bei dem möglichst Fehlentscheidungen in die eine oder in die andere Richtung stattfinden (was vermutlich bedeutet gleich wenige in beide Richtungen).

Aber die Kernfrage ist: Wer kann am besten zwischen beiden Optionen unterscheiden? Ein Spezialist, der schon hunderte Fälle betreut hat und die Prozeduren bis ins Detail kennt oder ein Kind, dass nicht einmal die Lebensart von Erwachensen gleich welchen Geschlechts kennt?


----------



## Neuer_User (8. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist der tricky part: Leute, denen es nach einer Transition besser geht, profitieren natürlich von einem möglichst frühen Wechsel. Aber Leute, bei denen das nicht der Fall ist, profitieren von einer längeren Bedenkzeit.


Nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel, Du hast Krebs und die eine Fraktion sagt "sofort operieren", die andere, "ach, erst mal zwei Jahre warten, die meisten Krebsarten werden von alleine besiegt". Tricky part, es gibt seit siebzig Jahren keine Untersuchungen mehr zu Patienten, die nicht operiert wurden, weil das ja angeblich unethisch ist. Meiner Mutter wurde in einer Totaloperation die Gebärmutter samt Eierstöcken entfernt. Gab es da Diskussionen von dritten, ob man so einen Eingriff macht oder lieber wartet?

Warum tut man sich bei Transgendern so schwer? Es ist deren Entscheidung und sie müssen mit den Folgen ihrer Entscheidung leben. Aber alle Welt meint, sich einmischen zu müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2022)

Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Beispiel. Du redest schon wieder von Entscheidungen, die Erwachsene treffen und die keine Rückkoppelungen auf ihnen unbekannte Situationen haben.
Abgesehen davon ist Krebs tödlich und es gibt mehr als genug Personen, die das beweisen, weil sie nicht operariert werden wollen oder, in all zu vielen Fällen, nicht operiert werden können.


----------



## Neuer_User (9. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist Krebs tödlich


Wenn Du Dir die Suizidquote von transidenten Menschen anschaust, ist das gar nicht witzig. Und dann wollen besonders clevere Menschen Behandlungen aufschieben. Gar nicht gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2022)

Und die Suizidzahlen bei vollständig Wechselnden beträgt Null? Wäre mir neu und trotz aller Steine die heute in den Weg gelegt werden, gibt es sogar Leute, die mit dem Ergenis so unzufrieden sind, dass sie zurückwechseln.
Das ist eben keine klare "Heilung", wie eine Tumorentfernung mit ihrer objektiv ursachenbekämpfenden Wirkung, die einem ein sorgenfreies Leben ermöglicht. (Wenn es zu keinen Rezidiven kommt, was bei Krebs leider häufig ein Problem ist, aber beim hinkenden Vergleich einer Geschlechts-Op wohl ausgeblendet werden kann )


----------



## Neuer_User (10. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die Suizidzahlen bei vollständig Wechselnden beträgt Null?


Nach einer Tumoroperation stirbt auch niemand mehr? Wäre mir neu ....

Irgendwie sind die Anforderungen macher zu hoch.  Warum mischen sich alle in die Entscheidungen von Betroffenen ein. Wetterst Du genauso gegen Menschen, die ein künstliches Hüftgelenk wollen und diskutieren wir darüber, ob z.B. Menschen über 75 so etwas nicht mehr bekommen sollten, weil sie sich der Tragweite ihrer Entscheidung gar nicht mehr bewusst sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2022)

Lies mein Post noch einmal zu Ende und gehe endlich auf den Aspekt "Kinder" ein, dann können wir weiterreden. Aber nicht wenn mit whataboutisms abgelenkt werden soll, zu denen ich sogar explizit etwas gesagt habe, weil der VON DIR gewählte Vergleich nunmal massiv hinkt.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2022)

Ich frage mich sowieso wie ein Kind vor der Pubertät oder am Anfang davon wissen soll ob es trans oder homosexuell ist. Bei Kindern ist der körperliche Unterschied zwischen den Geschlechtern sehr gering und die meisten Unterscheide sind eher in der Sozialisation zu finden und im zwischenmenschlichen Umgang. 

Da spielt ganz stark auch das soziale Umfeld und dessen Erwartungen herein. Ein Mädchen, dass Puppen nicht mag, keine Kleider will und lieber mit den Jungen im Matsch spielt, hört auch heute noch schnell "Du bist mehr ein Junge".  Es ist ja auch interessant, dass viel mehr Mädchen als Trans eingestuft werden als Jungen. Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist, dass das auch damit zu tun hat, dass Lesben heute weniger akzeptiert sind als Schwule.


----------



## seahawk (12. Juli 2022)

Muslimisch-jüdische Kolumne: Der Koran kennt viele Geschlechter
					

Debatten über Transgender finden überall statt. Im Judentum und im Islam sind sie durch Widersprüche gekennzeichnet.




					www.faz.net
				




Warum Deutschland noch viel zu lernen hat, wenn es um die Aktzeptanz von Transmenschen geht.


----------



## sereksim (25. Juli 2022)

So viel Halbwissen...
Das Märchen des zur Hormontherapie überredeten Kindes ist ein konservatives Schreckgespenst, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

"Störungen der Geschlechtsidentität im Kindesalter" sind eine eigene psychologische Diagnose (ICD 10 F64.2). Es ist also keineswegs so, als wäre das alles unerforscht und die bösen Aktivisten würden alles diktieren. Das und Transsexualismus allgemein (F64.0) sind medizinisch klar definiert und die entsprechenden Mediziner (Psychotherapeuten, Pschychiaterinnen, Kinder-&Jugendmediziner) können auch damit umgehen. Beide Diagnosen erfordern das konstante Auftreten der Geschlechtsdysphorie (Unwohlsein mit dem eigenen Geschlecht) über einen Zeitraum von mindestens 6 Monaten (in der Realität sind es oft mehrere Jahre). Auch da wird also nichts überstürzt.

Darüber hinaus:
In Deutschland braucht es für die Gabe von Pubertätsblockern zwei unabhängige psychologische Gutachten und die Zustimmung der behandelnden Ärztin. Das passiert nicht "mal eben so".  Geschlechtsangleichende Operationen sind außerdem sowieso erst ab 18 möglich und werden immer psychotherapeutisch begleitet.

Kurz gesagt: Hier im Forum wird es niemand besser wissen als 3 Ärzte, die Eltern und der Jugendliche selbst zusammen.

Ergänzung: Natürlich ist dieser medizinische Bereich noch vergleichsweise jung (weil in der Vergangenheit vernachlässigt). Daran ergebnisoffen weiterzuarbeiten ist aber Aufgabe der Wissenschaft - es ist moralisch fragwürdig, bisherige eventuelle Lücken als Grund zu nehmen, den rechtlichen und medizinischen Wissensstand von vor 30 Jahren zementieren zu wollen und dabei neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse maximal selektiv zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Juli 2022)

Völlig egal, Wer, Wie ist..... Wir alle sind Mensch und so unglaublich verschieden...
 Jeder der das Glück hat so sein zu können wie es gewünscht ist, soll es doch bitte auch Dürfen. Dabei ist es doch absolut egal was der Rest der Welt darüber denkt. ALLE anderen haben es einfach so zu akzeptieren, ohne wenn und aber!-Denn es verletzt niemanden.
Wer Andere nicht akzeptiert, egal wie weit es vom eigenen Standpunkt abweicht, spricht sich selbst ebenso das Recht dazu ab, ein freier Mensch zu sein.
Niemand sagt es muss anderen gefallen wie man ist, Irgendwelche ominösen gesellschaftlichen Werte kann man sich getrost in den ... (naja ihr wisst schon)!

Im Endeffekt ist es eigentlich irrelevant welche "Geschlechtliche" klassifizierung einem aufgedrückt wird. Wer diese wirklich "braucht" sind meist noch ehr alle anderen die sich verunsichert fühlen das es Mehr Köpfe gibt als Weiblich und Männlich. Weil man jeden Menschen viel zu oft einfach nur in Schubladen stecken will.

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich.. Schubladen sind gut für Socken und Kleinkram; aber nicht für etwas was so vielfältig ist wie der Menschliche Geist.

Hier steht viel typischer Diskurs der aber nur existiert weil scheinbar ohne Not für jeden Sachverhalt eine neue fundierte Grundlage geschaffen werden muss. Natürlich muss das System angepasst werden. Denn es basiert in großen Teilen auf der Grundlage der Zwei etablierten Biologischen-Sexualitäten. 
Da sind eben keine weiteren Gedanken zu Vielfalt, und Freiheit auch außerhalb des Kopfes vorgesehen.

Ich finde das Thema Transgender z.B. speziell wirklich sehr sehr interessant. Finde es einfach super das es diese Möglichkeiten heute gibt. Besonders für "betroffene"(-klingt Doof Sorry) finde ich es einfach nur toll das sie so sein können wie sie wollen. Den Gedanken kann ich natürlich nicht selbst adaptieren. Weil ich mich auch so fühle wie ich eben schon immer war und damit zufrieden bin.
Aber doch, ich bin für mehr friedliche Akzeptanz. Warum z.B kann nicht auch der "Mann" Kleider tragen, sich schminken what ever.. die "Frau" darf ja auch Buxen und Hemd tragen und sich nicht schminken...  warum darf nicht jeder sein wie man sich fühlt--Es ist die Gesellschaft die ein Problem hat, und das heißt Tolleranz

Ich habe keinerlei Fachwissen über Geschlechtsidentitäten in aller Form. Das ist auch nicht zwingend nötig.
Für mich ist es absolut BERFEICHERND und schön das es Menschen gibt die so Mutig sind auch anderen gegenüber zu sagen und zu zeigen, das es mehr gibt als Schwarz und Weiß.-In jeglichen belangen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juli 2022)

sereksim schrieb:


> So viel Halbwissen...
> Das Märchen des zur Hormontherapie überredeten Kindes ist ein konservatives Schreckgespenst, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> "Störungen der Geschlechtsidentität im Kindesalter" sind eine eigene psychologische Diagnose (ICD 10 F64.2). Es ist also keineswegs so, als wäre das alles unerforscht und die bösen Aktivisten würden alles diktieren. Das und Transsexualismus allgemein (F64.0) sind medizinisch klar definiert und die entsprechenden Mediziner (Psychotherapeuten, Pschychiaterinnen, Kinder-&Jugendmediziner) können auch damit umgehen. Beide Diagnosen erfordern das konstante Auftreten der Geschlechtsdysphorie (Unwohlsein mit dem eigenen Geschlecht) über einen Zeitraum von mindestens 6 Monaten (in der Realität sind es oft mehrere Jahre). Auch da wird also nichts überstürzt.
> ...


Ich verstehe das Problem nicht so richtig!

Genau darum geht es, dass das so eingehalten wird und oder diese Schutzmechanismen für Kinder und Jugendliche vorhanden sind.
Hier wurde alleine dagegen argumentiert, das ein Kind/Pubertierender/Jugendlicher die Entscheidung alleine fällen kann, ohne Gutachten und Eltern.
So wie du es beschreibst und in der Realität stattfindet, ist doch alles Paletti, dagegen haben wohl die aller wenigsten etwas!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2022)

sereksim schrieb:


> So viel Halbwissen...
> Das Märchen des zur Hormontherapie überredeten Kindes ist ein konservatives Schreckgespenst, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> "Störungen der Geschlechtsidentität im Kindesalter" sind eine eigene psychologische Diagnose (ICD 10 F64.2). Es ist also keineswegs so, als wäre das alles unerforscht und die bösen Aktivisten würden alles diktieren. Das und Transsexualismus allgemein (F64.0) sind medizinisch klar definiert und die entsprechenden Mediziner (Psychotherapeuten, Pschychiaterinnen, Kinder-&Jugendmediziner) können auch damit umgehen. Beide Diagnosen erfordern das konstante Auftreten der Geschlechtsdysphorie (Unwohlsein mit dem eigenen Geschlecht) über einen Zeitraum von mindestens 6 Monaten (in der Realität sind es oft mehrere Jahre). Auch da wird also nichts überstürzt.
> ...



Eigentlich ging es hier im Thread mehrheitlich um Forderungen, diesen ganzen Aufwand und diese Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ersatzlos abzuschaffen zugunsten eines simplen "ich will!" des Kindes. Die Frage lautet also nicht, wie gut drei Fachärzte, sondern wie gut ein 10-Jähriger aus der Egoperspektive die volle Tragweite abschätzen kann.

Und bezüglich der Definition:


			
				F64.2 schrieb:
			
		

> Beschäftigung mit der Kleidung oder den Aktivitäten des anderen Geschlechtes


Macht in einer Postgender-Gesellschaft überhaupt keinen Sinn. Das beschreibt eindeutig ein Kind, dass mit ihm aufindoktrinierten Verhaltensmustern unzufrieden ist.
Ohne Bezug zu seinen Sexualorganen, seinem Körperbau oder seiner Stimme - deren geschlechtlichen Unterschiede und Bedeutung in den letzten beiden Fällen schlicht inexistent und in ersterem Fall dem Kind größtenteils unbekannt sind, wenn es noch deutlich vor der Pubertät steht.[/qUOTE][/qUOTE]


----------



## seahawk (28. Juli 2022)

Schöner Artikel wie queere Personen ihr Coming Out erlebten. Der Mut ist immer wieder inspirierend. 









						7 Leute erzählen von ihrem peinlichen, schönen & einsamen Coming-out
					

Was die Details angeht, ähnelt kein Coming-out dem anderen. Was uns aber doch alle miteinander verbindet, ist die Tatsache, dass wir auf dem Weg dahin jede Menge peinliche, tolle, einsame und poetische Erinnerungen sammeln.




					www.refinery29.com


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2022)

Sehr passend zum Thema:


			
				TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gender-Abteilung der Tavistock-Klinik muss schließen. Eine Untersuchung wies Englands einziger solcher Einrichtung schwere Mängel nach.
> ...
> Kritische Fragen zur Methodik der Klinik wurden vor allem nach einem Gerichtsfall gestellt. Keira Bell, heute 25, besuchte im Alter von 15 Jahren die Klinik. Zwecks ihrer Transition von Frau zu Mann wurden ihr ein Jahr später Pubertätsblocker und danach Testosteron verschrieben. Im Alter von 20 Jahren ließ sie sich beide Brüste entfernen. Später bedauerte sie diese Schritte, aber es war zu spät. Bell verklagte die Klinik und gewann zunächst, verlor aber vergangenes Jahr in der Berufung, als geurteilt wurde, dass Richter:innen nicht in einen klinischen Befund eingreifen dürften.
> 
> Bell lebt heute als lesbische Frau und sagt, dass das behandelnde Team im Tavistock auf ihrem Weg zur Gender-Transition nicht genug Fragen stellte. Bell erklärte der BBC, dass sie als Kind mit Zweifeln an ihrer sexuellen Identität einfach nur eine psychologische Therapie benötigt hätte, keinen körperlichen Eingriff.



Genau diese Art von mangelndem Urteilsvermögen von (nicht-nur-)Minderjährigen ist der Grund dafür, warum in Deutschland so hohe Anforderungen an die externe Beurteilung vor einer Geschlechtsumwandlung gestellt werden. Es weiß eben nicht jeder selbst am besten, was am besten für ihn ist - und auch wenn die Taz nur einen Einzelfall zitiert, scheinen es im Falle dieser Klinik (die DAS Institut zum Thema war und alle britischen Geschlechtsumwandlungen bei Minderjährigen übernommen hat) auch Ärzte derart oft nicht gewusst (aber trotzdem gehandelt) zu haben, dass nur noch die komplette Schließung blieb.


----------



## SFT-GSG (7. November 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Nennt sich heutzutage auch "Toleranz".


Toleranz wird von diesen Minderheiten aber mit Akzeptanz verwechselt. Von eben diesen Minderheiten wird nicht akzeptiert, daß die Mehrheit Sie zwar Toleriert aber eben nicht zwangsläufig Akzeptiert. 

Jeder darf Lieben wen  oder was er möchte. Auch darf er sich als das andere Geschlecht fühlen. Mir ist das schlicht wupe und geht mich nix an. 

Aber ich muss das weder verstehen noch Gutheißen.


----------



## Estilofatuo (7. November 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Toleranz wird von diesen Minderheiten aber mit Akzeptanz verwechselt. Von eben diesen Minderheiten wird nicht akzeptiert, daß die Mehrheit Sie zwar Toleriert aber eben nicht zwangsläufig Akzeptiert.


Ich denke das Problem ist nicht das die Akzeptanz/Toleranz für diese Menschen persönlich fehlt sondern viel eher dafür dass viele Leute diese ewige Forderei nach mehr Repräsentation und/oder Sonderrechten nicht mehr hören können.

Ständig wird von der LGBT Bewegung so getan als hätte es irgendetwas mit Unterdrückung und/oder fehlender Gleichberechtigung zu tun wenn man sich in irgendeinem Medium seiner Wahl nicht ausreichend repräsentiert und/oder hofiert fühlt. Achja, und wehe man spricht über biologische Fakten dann ist aber der Teufel los.


----------



## guaneri (7. November 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Sie hat gesagt, dass Transen keine echten Frauen sind.


Was biologisch, und damit naturwissenschaftlich, richtig ist.

Man kann durchaus dem Zeitgeist nachlaufenden Sozialwissenschaftlern die Deutungshoheit über solch Themen überlassen. Nur braucht man sich in halbwegs gebildeten Gesellschaften nicht darüber wundern, dass augenscheinlich konstruierte Wünsche von eben jenen Gebildeden als solche erkannt werden.


----------



## donutin (7. November 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem ist nicht das die Akzeptanz/Toleranz für diese Menschen persönlich fehlt sondern viel eher dafür dass viele Leute diese ewige Forderei nach mehr Repräsentation und/oder Sonderrechten nicht mehr hören können.
> 
> Ständig wird von der LGBT Bewegung so getan als hätte es irgendetwas mit Unterdrückung und/oder fehlender Gleichberechtigung zu tun wenn man sich in irgendeinem Medium seiner Wahl nicht ausreichend repräsentiert und/oder hofiert fühlt. Achja, und wehe man spricht über biologische Fakten dann ist aber der Teufel los.


Aber darum geht es hier nicht, oder? Sondern nur darum das sie gesagt hat das Transfrauen und biologische Frauen nicht das Gleiche sind, richtig? Gibt es da wirklich viele leute die sich über diese Aussage aufregen oder ist das nur eine laute Minderheit?


----------



## VeriteGolem (7. November 2022)

donutin schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es hier nicht, oder? Sondern nur darum das sie gesagt hat das Transfrauen und biologische Frauen nicht das Gleiche sind, richtig? Gibt es da wirklich viele leute die sich über diese Aussage aufregen oder ist das nur eine laute Minderheit?


Womit sie Recht hat. Der Modetrend LGBTQ nutzt sich halt auch gerade ab, weil selbst ehemalige Supporter langsam genervt sind von der Hexenjagd. Und die Industrie hat gemerkt das diese Leute zwar viel fordern, aber kein Geld bringen, einem dann aber die ach so toxischen Binären fehlen am Box Office. Könnte daran liegen das LGBTQHDGDL in der absoluten Minderheit ist (man geht alles eingerechnet von max 10 Prozent aus).

Rowling hat doch Recht. Eine Transfrau ist keine Frau. Sie ist eine Transfrau. Und ich unterscheide das auch. Bei der Partnerwahl gehts mir auch um das Gründen einer Familie. Eine Transfrau kann keine Kinder kriegen. Für mich zählt das biologische Geschlecht. Ich will nicht mit nem Mann knattern. Egal wie gut er jetzt aussieht oder wo er sich Taschen hat nähen lassen.

Die Natur hat dir ein Geschlecht gegeben und alle Studien, die komplett von der LGXYZ ignoriert werden, deuten darauf hin das das Wahrnehmen eines anderen Geschlechts im eigenen Körper erworben ist. Also gesellschaftlich oder erziehungstechnisch bedingt. Und damit zählt es weiterhin zu den Störungen der Selbstwahrnehmung.

Man soll diese Leute leben lassen wie sie wollen. Als Minderheit dürfen sie ihre Rechte vertreten. Sie bleiben aber eine Minderheit und haben niemanden etwas aufzuzwingen. So läuft das in ner Demokratie. Wir hören euch. Aber ihr interessiert niemanden ihr Narzissten. Und Ende.

Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf einen neuen Harry Potter Universe Film mit einem Hauptdarsteller der ausnahmsweise mal wieder einfach mehrheitsentsprechend dargestellt wird, statt den Kids zu verklickern "Ey, Binär ist uncool. Du musst TRans sein, das ist grad in sagt die Queerbaiting Bibel". Laktoseintoleranz 2.0. Nix anderes.

Harry kriegt Kinder mit Ginny. Er zaubert sich keine Huha und adoptiert dann einen kleinen Voldemort mit Hagrid und Shacklebolt (wir brauchen noch ne farbige Minderheit in dieser Dreiecksbeziehung). Shacklebolt ist aber sapiosexuell und guckt nur zu.

Ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Die Frau hat einfach nur Fakten genannt. Diese nervige Cancelcomm schreit einfach zu laut. Wird Zeit das man denen vielleicht einfach mal den Redestab wegnimmt.


----------



## sfc (7. November 2022)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum gerade Frau Rowling von der linken Twitter-Blase so angefeindet wird. Dumbledore, einer der aufrichtigsten und menschlichsten Charaktere überhaupt, ist schwul und in ihren Büchern dreht sich so ziemlich alles darum, Leute nicht nach ihrer Herkunft oder ihrem Aussehen zu beurteilen. Ihre angeblich transfeindlichen Aussagen sind lediglich wahr, keine auf Boshaftigkeiten beruhende Hetze. So stellte sie wahrheitsgemäß fest, dass Frauen Frauen sind und nicht "Menstruierende". Außerdem setzt sie sich als jemand, der selbst missbraucht wurde, für den Erhalt weiblicher Schutzräume ein. Frauen sind nun mal das unterlegene Geschlecht, auch in westlichen Gesellschaften weit häufiger Opfer als Täter. Wer weibliche Schutzräume für biologische Männer öffnen will, verhält sich frauenfeindlich. Da kann die Twitter-Blase noch so toben. Es gibt auch aus gutem Grund keinen genderneutralen Sport, sondern eine Trennung der Geschlechter. Das hat schlicht und ergreifend den Hintergrund, dass Männer Frauen körperlich weit überlegen sind. Selbst Transfrauen sind echten Frauen noch überlegen und vor dem Hintergrund ist es natürlich auch logisch, dass Transfrauen bei Wettbewerben außen vor sind. Hört sich vielleicht bitter an, aber dann hat man einfach Pech gehabt. Ich zum Beispiel wurde als Kind schon an den Knien operiert und da kann ich die Sportlerkarriere auch nicht einfach einfordern, sondern muss mit der Realität klarkommen.

Das eigentlich Absurde sind nicht mal die Anfeindungen, die Frau Rowling erfährt, sondern das Überhöhen der Twitter-Blase. Wen interessiert es eigentlich wirklich, dass linke Journalisten dort aufheulen?


----------



## donutin (8. November 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Womit sie Recht hat. Der Modetrend LGBTQ nutzt sich halt auch gerade ab, weil selbst ehemalige Supporter langsam genervt sind von der Hexenjagd. Und die Industrie hat gemerkt das diese Leute zwar viel fordern, aber kein Geld bringen, einem dann aber die ach so toxischen Binären fehlen am Box Office. Könnte daran liegen das LGBTQHDGDL in der absoluten Minderheit ist (man geht alles eingerechnet von max 10 Prozent aus).
> 
> Rowling hat doch Recht. Eine Transfrau ist keine Frau. Sie ist eine Transfrau. Und ich unterscheide das auch. Bei der Partnerwahl gehts mir auch um das Gründen einer Familie. Eine Transfrau kann keine Kinder kriegen. Für mich zählt das biologische Geschlecht. Ich will nicht mit nem Mann knattern. Egal wie gut er jetzt aussieht oder wo er sich Taschen hat nähen lassen.
> 
> ...


Das wollte ich in keinster Weise bestreiten. Ich bin nicht so kulturell auf dem laufenden und ich finde es etwas schwer zu glauben das jemand wegen so einer Aussage so behandelt wird, aber anscheinend ist es tatsächlich so. Die "Nature vs Nurture"-Debate kenne ich aus anderen Bereichen aber ich finde es erschreckend welche Ausmaße sie angenommen hat. Die Harry Potter Verweise habe ich nur bedingt verstanden weil ich kein Fan der Serie bin.

Die Sache die sich mir nicht erschliesst ist das sich deine Ausführung des Sachverhaltes so liest als würden die Menschen die Frau Rowling kritisieren denken dass Männer Kinder bekommen können, wenn sie sich als Frau empfinden. Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Wenn ich das nicht richtig interpretiert habe, würde ich mich über eine Korrektur freuen.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. November 2022)

Diese woke Blase kann man doch sowieso nicht ernst nehmen. Die wollten doch auch alle Twitter verlassen, sollte Musk es kaufen. Und ratet mal mehr noch auf Twitter ist?


----------



## HomeboyST (8. November 2022)

Acgira schrieb:


> In einem anderen Beitrag  hieß es, es waren transphobe Aussagen bzw Äußerungen
> 
> 
> Muss ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass nun transphob das gleiche ist wie transfeindlich - weil es dürften doch die gleichen Äußerungen gemeint gewesen sein? Oder hat sich mittlerweile nur die Ablehnung gegenüber JKR aus der der linken Twitter-Blase hinzu zu einer eindeutigen Feindseligkeit entwickelt? Und stürmen die LGBTQ-Fanatiker demnächst JK Rowlings 4-Wände  sowie die Trump-Fanatiker vormals das Kapitol gestürmt haben. (Das ist natürlich eine Übertreibung - so hoffe ich.)
> ...



Die Medien bücken sich ja auch für den Woken Zeitgeist.

Aber diese gesamten Diskussionen haben wir doch schon lange auch hier.









						Berlin: Humboldt-Universität sagt Vortrag von umstrittener Biologin ab
					

Bei der "Langen Nacht der Wissenschaften" an der Humboldt-Universität sollte eine Biologin einen Vortrag über Geschlech…




					www.t-online.de
				




Was an Bilologie 6. Klasse heute nun "umstritten" ist muss jeder für sich selber ausmachen.


Die AFD hat den Zusammenhang mit JK Rowling hier einmal aufgegriffen und es zeigt wie weit wir auch in diesem Land gekommen sind.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJiAOcvq1h0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




P.S.
Auf sog. "Deadnaming" sprich im Fall von Markus / Tessa Ganserer ( Welcher verheiratet ist und mit seiner Frau 2 Kinder gezeugt hat )
die Person "männlich" anzusprechen soll ein Bußgeld i.h.v. 5000€ eingeführt werden.

Tja meine lieben. So ist es wenn man den Kulturmarxismus einfach seinen Lauf lässt und politisch nicht selber aktiv wird.
Da wacht man irgendwann einmal auf und denkt sich, was ist hier nun passiert. Und das alles war abzusehen, als "Genderwissenschaft" eingeführt wurde. Heute sind wir schon 6-7 Schritte weiter und verabreichen Kindern Hormonblocker.


P.P.S

Wer Lust auf das Thema hat, Matt Walsh geht der Frage nach... What is a Woman. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=42ivIRd9N8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Brontomimo (8. November 2022)

Manch Einer schreibt wahre Aufsätze über Toleranz, Rechte und vermeintliche Freiheit. Es mag auch alles stimmen, geht aber am Kern vorbei: 

*Mediale Manipulation*

99+% aller Fans ist Rowlings "kontroverse" Meinung entweder egal oder sie stimmten damit sogar überein.
Ähnlich auch, wenn Medien heutzutage einen "Aufschrei" oder "Fauxpas" verkünden. Es ist einfach deren aktiver Versuch, eine Leitmeinung für die Eliten zu etablieren. 
Sprich, auf Deutsch läse sich die korrekte Überschrift so: 
_"Obwohl Rowling nicht 100% spurt, darf sie weiter viel Geld verdienen, das finden wir doof"_

Warner Bros sieht im Falle eines Bans richtig viel Kohle davonschwimmen, daher lassen sie mal Fünf gerade sein. Ab und zu wollen die auch mal wieder gewinnbringende Filme produzieren.


----------



## HomeboyST (8. November 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Diese woke Blase kann man doch sowieso nicht ernst nehmen. Die wollten doch auch alle Twitter verlassen, sollte Musk es kaufen. Und ratet mal mehr noch auf Twitter ist?



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass sich die größten Unternehmen der Welt dieser Ideologie bücken ? Das sich die Politik bückt ? Dass selbst an Uni´s Punktabzug für´s nichtgendern gibt ? 

Also das Thema verändert seit Jahren die Welt.


----------



## h_tobi (8. November 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Womit sie Recht hat. Der Modetrend LGBTQ nutzt sich halt auch gerade ab, weil selbst ehemalige Supporter langsam genervt sind von der Hexenjagd. Und die Industrie hat gemerkt das diese Leute zwar viel fordern, aber kein Geld bringen, einem dann aber die ach so toxischen Binären fehlen am Box Office. Könnte daran liegen das LGBTQHDGDL in der absoluten Minderheit ist (man geht alles eingerechnet von max 10 Prozent aus).
> 
> ..................................
> 
> Ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Die Frau hat einfach nur Fakten genannt. Diese nervige Cancelcomm schreit einfach zu laut. Wird Zeit das man denen vielleicht einfach mal den Redestab wegnimmt.



Genau meine Meinung, dieses ganze Gender - XYZ - Gelaber geht mir mittlerweile richtig auf den Sack.
 (Ich habe einen und dazu stehe ich)

Es kann jeder sein, was er will, nur sollen die "Spezies" langsam mal aufhören bei sachlicher Kritik oder einer anderen Meinung die Opferkarte auszuspielen oder zu versuchen damit Vorteile zu erreichen.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. November 2022)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass sich die größten Unternehmen der Welt dieser Ideologie bücken ? Das sich die Politik bückt ? Dass selbst an Uni´s Punktabzug für´s nichtgendern gibt ?
> 
> Also das Thema verändert seit Jahren die Welt.


Das Thema verschwindet doch schon langsam aber sicher wieder, weil viele nur noch genervt sind und Firmen so langsam auch merken, dass damit kein Geld zu holen ist. Vor 2 Jahren gingen bei uns auch Emails herum, bezüglich Gendern usw. und der Vorstand und führende Posten haben alles und jeden gegendert in ihren Emails. Davon ist nichts mehr übrig. 

Der Punkt mit den Unis ist übrigens rechtswidrig, da musst du nur gegen klagen, solltest du betroffen sein und hast gewonnen. Traut sich nur leider kaum einer.


----------



## TohruLP (8. November 2022)

Es war mal wieder ein großer Fehler, bei solch einem Thema die Kommentare zu lesen. Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute sich über die angeblich ungerechtfertigte Behandlung einer prominenten Person aufregen, nur weil deren Kommentare keine uneingeschränkte Zustimmung erhalten, während sie im gleichen Atemzug der LGBTQ-Community pauschale Vorwürfe machen, ohne sich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

TohruLP schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder ein großer Fehler, bei solch einem Thema die Kommentare zu lesen. Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute sich über die angeblich ungerechtfertigte Behandlung einer prominenten Person aufregen, nur weil deren Kommentare keine uneingeschränkte Zustimmung erhalten, während sie im gleichen Atemzug der LGBTQ-Community pauschale Vorwürfe machen, ohne sich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben.



Genau das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht.

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie toxisch der Ton in dieser Diskussion ist.  Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass das nicht stellvertretend für diese Community ist.

Die Leute hier regen sich darüber auf, dass Menschen, die in der Minderheit sind, um Sichtbarkeit ringen und Anerkennung einfordern. Warum sollten Betroffene dies nicht tun dürfen? Begleitet wird diese Aufregung von viel Meinung, wenig Wissen und vor allem wenig Empathie. Und anstatt sich mit der Thematik mal wirklich auseinander zu setzen wird über Menschen, die im Zweifelsfall mit ihrer eigenen Identität hadern und einen Platz in unserer Gesellschaft suchen, hergezogen und sich lustig gemacht.

Kommt denn irgendeiner der kritischen Kommentare von einer Frau? Oder äußern sich hier (mal wieder) nur Männer, die der Meinung sind, sie wüssten was "richtig" und "normal" ist, oder wer eine Frau sein darf und wer nicht?


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Die Leute hier regen sich darüber auf, dass Menschen, die in der Minderheit sind, um Sichtbarkeit ringen und Anerkennung einfordern.


Ich glaube man regt sich nicht darüber auf das eine Minderheit etwas einfordert, sondern das mal wieder (wie immer) aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht wird.
Wenn Rowling ihre Meinung sagt, ist das nunmal ihre Meinung. Warum muss daraus gleich eine "Kontroverse" entstehen? Und das ist es was mMn die Leute heutzutage aufregt. 
Das andere Denken wird dir ja regelrecht aufgezwungen, und wehe du äußerst dich falsch, dann ist Schluss mit lustig.

Leben und leben lassen. Damit hat doch kaum jemand ein Problem. Nur wenn die Kuh zu penetrant durchs Dorf getrieben wird, ist irgendwann der Hahn zu und das Verständnis erschöpft.


----------



## TohruLP (8. November 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn Rowling ihre Meinung sagt, ist das nunmal ihre Meinung.


Also darf man auf ihre Änderungen nicht reagieren und sie nicht kritisieren? Davon abgesehen ist eben nicht alles, was man von sich gibt, eine Meinung.


Rizzard schrieb:


> Warum muss daraus gleich eine "Kontroverse" entstehen?


Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man offensichtlich transphobe Äußerungen kontrovers sehen kann.


Rizzard schrieb:


> Das andere Denken wird dir ja regelrecht aufgezwungen, und wehe du äußerst dich falsch, dann ist Schluss mit lustig.


Man kann denken, was man will. Man sollte andere Menschen einfach nur mit Respekt behandeln. Das wird doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein.


Rizzard schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen. Damit hat doch kaum jemand ein Problem. Nur wenn die Kuh zu penetrant durchs Dorf getrieben wird, ist irgendwann der Hahn zu und das Verständnis erschöpft.


Warum gilt das nicht anders herum? Warum können Leute wie J.K. Rowling andere Menschen nicht einfach ihr Leben leben lassen, ohne sich darüber äußern zu müssen?
Irgendwann ist das Verständnis für solche Änderungen eben erschöpft.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich glaube man regt sich nicht darüber auf das eine Minderheit etwas einfordert, sondern das mal wieder (wie immer) aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht wird.


Inwiefern wird denn aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht, wenn in unserer Gesellschaft über ein Thema diskutiert wird, das einige wenige Menschen betrifft? Dieses Thema hat im öffentlichen Diskurs genauso einen Platz wie jedes andere Thema auch. Hier geht's also nicht nur um Meinungsfreiheit, sondern auch um Meinungsvielfalt.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn Rowling ihre Meinung sagt, ist das nunmal ihre Meinung. Warum muss daraus gleich eine "Kontroverse" entstehen? Und das ist es was mMn die Leute heutzutage aufregt.


Selbstverständlich darf J. K. Rowling ihre eigene Meinung äußern, aber als Person, die eben eine große öffentliche Reichweite hat, muss sie sich dann auch Kritik für ihre Aussagen gefallen lassen. Das gilt für jede Person, die in irgendeiner Art und Weise in der Öffentlichkeit steht oder sichtbar ist. Die Frage ist also, warum sich (vermutlich) völlig unbeteiligte Personen über Kritik an einer anderen Person aufregen.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Das andere Denken wird dir ja regelrecht aufgezwungen, und wehe du äußerst dich falsch, dann ist Schluss mit lustig.


Das ist doch kompletter Unsinn. Hier wird niemandem eine Sichtweise oder ein bestimmte Art zu denken aufgezwungen. Hier wird eine andere Sichtweise diskutiert. Warum wird also von denjenigen, die diese Sichtweise nicht teilen, davon gesprochen, dass ihnen irgendetwas aufgezwungen wird?



Rizzard schrieb:


> Nur wenn die Kuh zu penetrant durchs Dorf getrieben wird, ist irgendwann der Hahn zu und das Verständnis erschöpft.


Genau diese Argumentation kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ihre Aussage klingt so, als würde von morgens bis abends überall und in jedem Medium nur über dieses Thema gesprochen. Aber das ist ja überhaupt nicht der Fall. Natürlich wird in Kulturmagazinen oder Feuilletons über dieses Thema gesprochen, auch Privatpersonen äußern sich zu dieser Thematik, aber wer nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben möchte kann dieses Thema ja auch ignorieren.

Wer sich über dieses Thema und darüber, wie präsent dieses Thema ist, aufregt, der muss sich also entweder (i) in irgendeiner Art und Weise bedroht fühlen oder (ii) ist hauptsächlich auf Empörung aus oder (iii) kann sich nicht nicht zu einem Thema äußern, das ihn/sie gar nicht betrifft.


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Wer sich über dieses Thema und darüber, wie präsent dieses Thema ist, aufregt, der muss sich also entweder (i) in irgendeiner Art und Weise bedroht fühlen oder (ii) ist hauptsächlich auf Empörung aus oder (iii) kann sich nicht nicht zu einem Thema äußern, das ihn/sie gar nicht betrifft.


Wieso gleich bedroht, wie wäre es schlicht mit genervt?
Aber gut sei´s drum. Zeiten haben sich verändert.
Mir fällt da spontan der Satz dieser Tiktokkerin ein über die sich oftmals lustig gemacht wird ... 
"excuse me, wir haben 2022".


----------



## Galadas (8. November 2022)

Da kann ich nur "What is a Woman" empfehlen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=42ivIRd9N8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wieso gleich bedroht, wie wäre es schlicht mit genervt?


Meine Wortwahl bezog sich auf einen klassischen Grund von Ablehnung von Thesen/Gedanken/Argumenten, die nicht den eigenen entsprechen und die (insbesondere) das eigene Leben nicht direkt betreffen: dem Gefühl, bedroht zu werden. Dieses Gefühl mag dann auftauchen, wenn man mit Sichweisen konfrontiert wird, die der eigenen widersprechen. Fremdes wird zunächst häufig als gefährlich wahrgenommen, da nicht vertraut und ungewohnt. Wenn man sich mit dem neuen Thema dann nicht weiter auseinandersetzt, bleibt es bei der Wahrnehmung der anderen Sichtweise als Bedrohung. Sichtweisen, die der eigenen konträr gegenüber stehen, bieten aber stets die Möglichkeit(!), seinen Horizont und sein Wissen zu erweitern.
Wer von dieser Diskussion genervt ist, könnte sich fragen, warum dieses Thema anscheinend so ein Trigger für eine/n selbst ist. Wichtig wäre hierbei, falls man sich darauf einlässt, die Gründe für die Empörung nicht bei anderen, sondern bei sich selbst zu suchen. Auch wenn Empörung (o.ä.) womöglich durch Ereignisse von außen ausgelößt wird, entsteht diese in jeder Person selbst, man trägt also für seine eigenen Gefühle selbst die Verantwortung. Kurz gesagt: Auslöser von außen, Grund von innen.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Aber gut sei´s drum. Zeiten haben sich verändert.


Ja das stimmt, Zeiten ändern sich und damit auch bestimmte Sichtweisen/Ideen etc. Ich kann auch verstehen , dass das nicht jeder und jedem gefällt.


----------



## Estilofatuo (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Die Leute hier regen sich darüber auf, dass Menschen, die in der Minderheit sind, um Sichtbarkeit ringen und Anerkennung einfordern.


Nein, die Leute regen sich darüber auf die LGBT Bewegung ihren nimmersatten Hals nicht vollbekommt. Kein vernünftiger Mensch auf diesem Planeten hat auch nur das geringste Problem mit gleichen Rechten für alle Geschlechter und sexuellen Orientierungen und es ist auch vollkommen okay darauf aufmerksam zu machen. 



Martul schrieb:


> Warum sollten Betroffene dies nicht tun dürfen?


Weil wir hier nicht bei Wünsch dir was sind und es einen bedeutenden Unterschied zwischen "gleichen Rechten" und "Sonderbehandlung" gibt. Wir sind mittlerweile soweit dass es in jedem Film, jedem Spiel und vielen anderen Bereichen des Lebens erstmal darum geht ob da LGBT Repräsentation vorhanden ist weil dass ja ansonsten ganz schlimme Diskriminierung wäre wenn sich irgendjemand irgendwo nicht ausreichend repräsentiert fühlt. 

Das hat schon lang nichts mehr mit Gleichberechtigung zu tun sondern mit einer vollkommen ausser Kontrolle geratenen Profilneurose.  So nach dem Motto, ich will nicht nur gleiche Rechte nein, ich WILL dass ihr alle Notiz von meinem gewählten Geschlecht und/oder sexuellen Orientierung nehmt. 



Martul schrieb:


> dem Gefühl, bedroht zu werden.


Niemand fühlt sich bedroht, die Leute sind einfach nur genervt vom ständigen Haaaaaaalllllllooooooooooo wir sind auch noch da !!!!!!


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, Zeiten ändern sich und damit auch bestimmte Sichtweisen/Ideen etc. Ich kann auch verstehen , dass das nicht jeder und jedem gefällt.


Es ist bei mir schon teils soweit gekommen, weil das Thema so (teils permanent) präsent ist, das ich mich beim zB Fernseh schauen frage, ist es Absicht das (jüngstes Beispiel) in der Serie Ringe der Macht so viele Frauen eine Hauptrolle bekommen haben, oder purer Zufall.
Und wenn man sich dann überlegt was für ein "Männerhaufen" die damalige Trilogie war, zieht man automatisch Vergleiche und merkt die Unterschiede zu damals.
Und um solche Überlegungen komme ich heute kaum noch rum. Eben weil das Thema für mich schon sehr breit getreten wird und es zumindest gefühlt teilweise so offensichtlich ist.


----------



## Acgira (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> die in der Minderheit sind, um Sichtbarkeit ringen


Und das um Sichtbarkeit ringen einer Minderheit legitimiert es also die Aussage / Aussagen einer Prominenten zur niemals endenden Kontroverse auf zu blasen, weil das eigene Gewicht nicht ausreicht um sichtbar zu werden, oder zu bleiben. Dabei hätte man als Transperson ein viel einfacheres friedlicheres Sein, wenn man die eigene Auslegung der körperlich, sozial und pscholoisch konstruierten Geschlechtsidentität, die man sich angeeignet hat, in der eigenen privatsphäre  Belassen würde.


Die ganze Sozialen Netzwerke sind von Leuten voll, die narzistisch nach mehr Sichtbarkeit ringen. Das nach Sichtbarkeit Ringen um jeden Preis ist längst ein Massenphänomen. Aus meiner Sicht ein auch ekelhaftes Massenphänomen. In der unzählbar gewordenen Masse der nach Sichtbarkeit Ringenden bleiben ziemlich alle Individuen letztlich unsichtbar. Weil zu viele stets nach Sichtbarkeit Ringen.

Rowling hat mit ihrer Schriftstellerischen Leistung im Rennen um Sichtbarkeit brilliert gegen all jene gewonnen denen sich nicht die Gelegenheit bot, bekannt zu werden. Sie wurde nicht Sichtbar weil sie auftrat, ich bin eine Frau, sie wäre auch nicht sichtbar geworden, wenn sie eine Person wäre, die nur ein Problem mit ihrer Geschlechtsidentität gehabt hätte.

Ein Problem mit etwas zu haben, führt meist zu keiner Sichtbarkeit, und wenn dann meistens zu einer negativ wahrgenommen Sichtbarkeit, welche dann oft dazu führt, dass andere besser und zielgerichteter mit dem Finger auf die Sichtbar-Gewordenen zeigen können.

Mit seinen eigenen Problemen unter dem Radar zu bleiben könnte mitunter der bessere Weg sein. Aber wenn alle nach Sichtbarkeit ringen, und man es selbst nicht tut, gehört man ja einer Minderheit an und als Minderheit muss man ja dann wieder um Sichtbarkeit ringen. - Nein, muss man nicht.

Und wenn man für eine Sache um Sichtbarkeit ringt, wäre es klüger sich mächtige Verbündete zu suchen, die zur Sichtbarwerdung etwas Nützliches beitragen können und nicht das Instrument des Fingerzeigens einzusetzen, in dem man verächtilich und verurreilend auf eine prominente Person zeigt und sich zugleich darüber beschwert, dass andere wiederum auf sie zeigen, weil sie nach allen Kräften ihr eigenes Geschlechtsidentifikationsproblem pfauenhaft zur Schautragen. Und zu gleich sagen "Ihr düft nicht auf uns mit dem Finger zeigen, auch wenn wir es fortlaufend bei anderen tun..."

Und die Medien lassen das Thema natürlich nicht ruhen, weil der profitable Name "Rowling" mit drin im Thema ist und  jeder Medienfuzi ein Stück vom Kuchen haben will, weil man sich ja gezwungen fühlt am Kampf um Sichtbarkeit teilzunehmen, dazu bereit ist jedes Mittel zu heiligen.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Galadas schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur "What is a Woman" empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Bezug auf welche meiner Aussagen oder Fragen?

Matt Walsh ist kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet, sondern vertritt voreingenommen eine Position, die auf einem klassisch konservativen und christlich inspirierten Bild von Mann und Frau basiert. Warum sollte ich das als vertrauensvolle Quelle ansehen?


----------



## TohruLP (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> In Bezug auf welche meiner Aussagen oder Fragen?
> 
> Matt Walsh ist kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet, sondern vertritt voreingenommen eine Position, die auf einem klassisch konservativen und christlich inspirierten Bild von Mann und Frau basiert. Warum sollte ich das als vertrauensvolle Quelle ansehen?


Es unterstützt halt einfach so schön seine Meinung und wenn jemand anderes die gleiche Meinung hat, dann muss es ja wahr sein 🤪


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2022)

TohruLP schrieb:


> Es unterstützt halt einfach so schön seine Meinung und wenn jemand anderes die gleiche Meinung hat, dann muss es ja wahr sein 🤪


Ist das nicht bei vielen Dingen so?
Egal ob links rechts mitte oder Religion XYZ oder oder oder?
Könnte auch so im Bereich GPU mit div Tech Youtubern oder mit CPU so sein?
Da sucht sich jeder das raus was am ehesten der eigenen Meinung nützt.
Völlig unabhängig vom Background


----------



## huenni87 (8. November 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das Thema verschwindet doch schon langsam aber sicher wieder, weil viele nur noch genervt sind und Firmen so langsam auch merken, dass damit kein Geld zu holen ist. Vor 2 Jahren gingen bei uns auch Emails herum, bezüglich Gendern usw. und der Vorstand und führende Posten haben alles und jeden gegendert in ihren Emails. Davon ist nichts mehr übrig.
> 
> Der Punkt mit den Unis ist übrigens rechtswidrig, da musst du nur gegen klagen, solltest du betroffen sein und hast gewonnen. Traut sich nur leider kaum einer.



Kann ich so nicht feststellen. Es wird eher immer mehr. Aber hey, bei uns im Unternehmen entfernt man sich vom Gendern wieder etwas und spricht nun einfach immer die weibliche Form aus. Sprich es gibt nur noch Kolleginnnen und Mitarbeiterinnen. Auch hört man das Gendern jetzt immer häufiger auch beim gesprochenen Wort was nach wie vor total blöd klingt. 

Lustig ist wie sich das Bild jetzt gedreht hat. Wir hatten sehr wenige Frauen die wirklich Gendern befürworteten und die große Masse der Kolleginnen hält davon nix. Jetzt dreht sich das irgendwie. Jetzt hat eine kleine Anzahl Männer was gegen die weibliche Form, die große Masse juckt es nicht. Ich würde sagen, dass sind die wirklich wichtigen Dinge.  


Zum Thema Rowling:

Ich finde auch es zeigt ganz gut wie falsch unsere heutige Welt ist. Und vor allem Social Media. Rowling hat ihre Meinung gesagt, die muss man nicht teilen. Man kann sich auch dazu entscheiden aufgrund Ihrer Meinungen ihre Werke nicht mehr zu unterstützen. Das ist ja das schöne an "Freiheit". 

Was aber seit dem für ein Hass durchs Netz geht gegen sie, wie das von den Medien aufgebauscht wird, wieder und wieder raus geholt wird zeigt wie krank das alles ist. Und es zeigt auch gut, wenn du in irgendeiner Form in der Öffentlichkeit stehst musst du den Mist mitmachen, egal ob es dir gefällt oder nicht. Soviel zum Thema freier Meinungsäußerung.

Aber passt halt in die aktuelle Zeit. Toleranz, Mitgefühl und Freiheit sind das Ziel, aber nur wenn du meiner Meinung bist. Ansonsten trifft dich die volle Härte der Cancel Culture.


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2022)

Wie heißt das schöne Zitat...
_"Und willst du nicht meiner Meinung sein so schlag ich dir den Schädel ein"_


----------



## TohruLP (8. November 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ist das nicht bei vielen Dingen so?
> Egal ob links rechts mitte oder Religion XYZ oder oder oder?
> Könnte auch so im Bereich GPU mit div Tech Youtubern oder mit CPU so sein?
> Da sucht sich jeder das raus was am ehesten der eigenen Meinung nützt.
> Völlig unabhängig vom Background


Bei Technik kann einem aber ziemlich egal sein, wenn jemand anderes, in seiner Meinung festgefahren ist. Bei diesem Thema hier aber leiden Menschen unter diesen "Meinungen".


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Nein, die Leute regen sich darüber auf die LGBT Bewegung ihren nimmersatten Hals nicht vollbekommt. Kein vernünftiger Mensch auf diesem Planeten hat auch nur das geringste Problem mit gleichen Rechten für alle Geschlechter und sexuellen Orientierungen und es ist auch vollkommen okay darauf aufmerksam zu machen.


Sind Sie ein Betroffener aus der LGBTQI+ Community? Vermutlich nicht. Also können Sie auch in keinster Weise beurteilen, ob deren Streben nach Anerkennung und Sichtbarkeit ausreichend ist oder nicht. Wer sagt denn, dass es irgendein Limit an Bestrebungen gibt? Wenn sich diese Community nicht ausreichend repräsentiert oder anerkannt fühlt dann ist das so.  Oder gibt es Ihrer Meinung nach sichtbare und gelebte Gleichheit für alle Geschlechter und sexuellen Orientierungen? Ich erkenne diese Gleicheit nicht (sieht man ja alleine an der Diskussion in diesem Forum).



Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Weil wir hier nicht bei Wünsch dir was sind und es einen bedeutenden Unterschied zwischen "gleichen Rechten" und "Sonderbehandlung" gibt. Wir sind mittlerweile soweit dass es in jedem Film, jedem Spiel und vielen anderen Bereichen des Lebens erstmal darum geht ob da LGBT Repräsentation vorhanden ist weil dass ja ansonsten ganz schlimme Diskriminierung wäre wenn sich irgendjemand irgendwo nicht ausreichend repräsentiert fühlt.


Aha, wenn Sie also in einer Position wären, in der Sie sich als Minderheit und nicht ausreichend repräsentiert fühlten, würden Sie sich nicht mehr Sichtbarkeit und Anerkennung wünschen? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Also warum wollen Sie dies anderen verweigern? Repräsentation erfolgt genau dadurch, dass die große Diversität, die in unserer Gesellschaft vorhanden ist, sich auch z.B. in Unterhaltungsmedien wiederspiegelt. Diese sind nämlich nur sehr begrenzt ein Abbild der Gesellschaft, wenn dort nicht auch Minderheiten auftauchen.



Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Das hat schon lang nichts mehr mit Gleichberechtigung zu tun sondern mit einer vollkommen ausser Kontrolle geratenen Profilneurose. So nach dem Motto, ich will nicht nur gleiche Rechte nein, ich WILL dass ihr alle Notiz von meinem gewählten Geschlecht und/oder sexuellen Orientierung nehmt.


Und zu dieser Diagnose bzw. Einschätzung kommen Sie, weil Sie über die entsprechende Expertise und die entsprechenden Daten verfügen, die Ihre Aussage stützen? Dann immer her damit, würde mich brennend interessieren. Die Frage ist doch, warum stellen Sie einen Zusammenhang zwischen sich selbst und anderen Menschen dar, die nicht explizit Sie ansprechen, von denen Sie sich aber angesprochen fühlen? Würden Sie sich nicht angesprochen fühlen, würden Sie vermutlich auch nicht davon genervt sein können.


Rizzard schrieb:


> Es ist bei mir schon teils soweit gekommen, weil das Thema so (teils permanent) präsent ist, das ich mich beim zB Fernseh schauen frage, ist es Absicht das (jüngstes Beispiel) in der Serie Ringe der Macht so viele Frauen eine Hauptrolle bekommen haben, oder purer Zufall.


Andere Frage: egal ob Zufall oder Absicht, warum nehmen Sie es eher negativ wahr, wenn Frauen eine Hauptrolle spielen? Schauen wir uns die wichtigsten Charaktere doch mal an:
Galadriel: Frau
Elrond: Mann
Elbenkönig Gil-galad: Mann
Isildur: Mann
Elendil: Mann
Königin Míriel: Frau
Durin: Mann
Halbrand: Mann
Arondir: Mann
Bronwyn: Frau
Theo: Mann
Celebrimbor: Mann
Elanor "Nori" Brandyfuß: Frau
Der Fremde: Mann
Macht also von 14 Charakteren 4 Frauen und 10 Männer. Das sind nicht wirklich "viele" Frauen.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich dann überlegt was für ein "Männerhaufen" die damalige Trilogie war, zieht man automatisch Vergleiche und merkt die Unterschiede zu damals.


Völlig richtig, die Unterschiede sind deutlich sichtbar. Aber ist das jetzt positiv oder negativ zu bewerten? Immerhin sind die HdR-Filme schon ca. 20 Jahre alt. Also warum sollte eine neue Serie in diesem Universum nicht deutlich diverser aufgestellt sein?


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Acgira schrieb:


> Und das um Sichtbarkeit ringen einer Minderheit legitimiert es also die Aussage / Aussagen einer Prominenten zur niemals endenden Kontroverse auf zu blasen, weil das eigene Gewicht nicht ausreicht um sichtbar zu werden, oder zu bleiben. Dabei hätte man als Transperson ein viel einfacheres friedlicheres Sein, wenn man die eigene Auslegung der körperlich, sozial und pscholoisch konstruierten Geschlechtsidentität, die man sich angeeignet hat, in der eigenen privatsphäre Belassen würde.


Es geht hier nicht um eine Legitimation der Kritik an J.K. Rowling, den diese ist solange berechtigt, solange sich Betroffene dadurch verletzt/diskriminiert/diffamiert fühlen. Und es liegt weder an Ihnen oder mir oder anderen Nicht-Betroffenen, diese Kritik infrage zu stellen, eben weil wir nicht betroffen sind. Als Minderheit reicht es in den aller wenigsten Fällen aus, mehr Sichtbarkeit und Anerkennung zu erreichen, wenn man nur auf sich gestellt ist. Wie soll das denn ohne große Veränderungen möglich sein? Deshalb gibt es so viel Verbündete, die Minderheiten zur Seite stehen. In Ihrem letzten Satz betreiben Sie ziemlich große Anmaßung. Sie würden zufriedener sein, wenn Kritiker von J.K. Rowling endlich still wären, weil Sie dann in Ihrer Komfortzone bleiben könnten und dabei nicht gestört würden. Sie haben weder Ahnung, was gut für Betroffene ist, noch das Recht darüber zu urteilen, was besser oder schlechter für Betroffene wäre!



Acgira schrieb:


> Die ganze Sozialen Netzwerke sind von Leuten voll, die narzistisch nach mehr Sichtbarkeit ringen. Das nach Sichtbarkeit Ringen um jeden Preis ist längst ein Massenphänomen. Aus meiner Sicht ein auch ekelhaftes Massenphänomen. In der unzählbar gewordenen Masse der nach Sichtbarkeit Ringenden bleiben ziemlich alle Individuen letztlich unsichtbar. Weil zu viele stets nach Sichtbarkeit Ringen.


Diesem Absatz stimme ich soweit zu, bis darauf, dass Sie über einen zugrunde liegenden Narzissmus keine Aussage tätigen können. Das Ringen nach Sichtbarkeit betrifft ja nicht nur Menschen aus der LGBTQI+ Community, sondern jeden Menschen, der sich in sozialen Medien zur Schau stellt und auf der Jagt nach Likes ist, also auch alle Möchtegern-Models, Fitnessblogger etc. Wenn Sie das Streben nach Sichtbarkeit allgemein kritisieren dann müssen Sie alle Personen in Ihre Kritik einschließen, die sich öffentlich präsentieren.



Acgira schrieb:


> Ein Problem mit etwas zu haben, führt meist zu keiner Sichtbarkeit, und wenn dann meistens zu einer negativ wahrgenommen Sichtbarkeit, welche dann oft dazu führt, dass andere besser und zielgerichteter mit dem Finger auf die Sichtbar geworden zeigen können.


Was würde denn Ihrer Meinung nach zu mehr Sichtbarkeit führen, die positiv wirkt?



Acgira schrieb:


> Mit seinen eigenen Problemen unter dem Radar zu bleiben könnte mitunter der bessere Weg sein. Aber wenn alle nach Sichtbarkeit ringen, und man es selbst nicht tut, gehört man ja einer Minderheit an und als Minderheit muss man ja dann wieder um Sichtbarkeit ringen. - Nein, muss man nicht.


Für Sie persönlich mag dieser Weg sinnvoll erscheinen und gangbar sein, für andere ist er es nicht. Also können Sie anderen nicht absprechen, dass deren Weg mit Problemen umzugehen für diese Menschen sinnvoll erscheint, unabhängig davon, ob Sie deren Weg toll finden oder nicht. Sie sind im übrigen kein Teil einer Minderheit, wenn Sie nicht nach Sichtbarkeit streben, weil Ihnen dadurch erst einmal keine Nachteile entstehen.



Acgira schrieb:


> Und wenn man für eine Sache um Sichtbarkeit ringt, wäre es klüger sich mächtige Verbündete zu suchen, die zur Sichtbarwerdung etwas Nützliches beitragen können und nicht das Instrument des Fingerzeigens einzusetzen, in dem man verächtilich und verurreilend auf eine prominente Person zeigt und sich zugleich darüber beschwert, dass andere wiederum auf sie zeigen, weil sie nach allen Kräften ihr eigenes Geschlechtsidentifikationsproblem pfauenhaft zur Schautragen. Und zu gleich sagen "Ihr düft nicht auf uns mit dem Finger zeigen, auch wenn wir es fortlaufend bei anderen tun..."


Aber machen Sie nicht genau das gleiche, nämlich verächtlich und verurteilend mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen? Dann ergibt Ihre Argumentation wenig Sinn. Außerdem tragen diese Menschen ihre "Geschlechtsidentifikationsprobleme" nicht zur Schau, das ist lediglich Ihre Warhnehmung.


huenni87 schrieb:


> Was aber seit dem für ein Hass durchs Netz geht gegen sie, wie das von den Medien aufgebauscht wird, wieder und wieder raus geholt wird zeigt wie krank das alles ist. Und es zeigt auch gut, wenn du in irgendeiner Form in der Öffentlichkeit stehst musst du den Mist mitmachen, egal ob es dir gefällt oder nicht. Soviel zum Thema freier Meinungsäußerung.


Hass gibt es leider immer, weil für einige Kritik nicht ausreichend scheint. Aber vergessen Sie dabei nicht, dass Personen aus der LBGTQI+ Community großem Hass ausgesetzt sind, der teils lebensbedrolich ist. Das lässt sich in keinster Weise mit dem Hass auf J.K. Rowling vergleichen. Hass ist keine Meinung, da sind wir uns bestimmt einig. Wer aber seine/ihre Meinung öffentlich äußert, der/die muss auch immer damit rechnen, Kritik zu erhalten. So funktioniert Meinungsfreiheit.



huenni87 schrieb:


> Aber passt halt in die aktuelle Zeit. Toleranz, Mitgefühl und Freiheit sind das Ziel, aber nur wenn du meiner Meinung bist. Ansonsten trifft dich die volle Härte der Cancel Culture.


Wenn Ihre Aussage stimmen würde, müsste das ja auch auf mich zutreffen, wenn ich nicht Ihrer Meinung bin, richtig? Zumal der Begriff Cancel Culture so inflationär benutzt wird und wirklich nicht zutreffend ist, wenn es nicht gerade um ganz gezielte und bewusste Zensur geht. Diese Zensur sehe ich auch in dieser Diskussion überhaupt nicht. Solange jede/r in diesem Forum seine/ihre Meinung zu dem Thema äußern kann existiert keine Cancel Culture.


Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bewerte den Wandel nicht negativ, aber er fällt mir auf.
> Bestes Beispiel wäre wohl Ocean´s Eight.
> Ich warte ja noch auf die männliche Version von 3 Engel für Charlie. Ich meine Gleichberechtigung muss schon sein.


Okay, das Wahrnehmen ist nicht immer gleichbedeutend mit einer Bewertung, da haben Sie recht.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich so dafür bin, einen Film wie 3 Engel für Charlie mit Männern neu zu verfilmen. Immerhin gibt es definitiv genug Actionfilme mit männlichen Hauptdarstellern und der Film ist schon sexistisch...


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Ich versuche mal, eine Grundlage für die Diskussion um Geschlecht in sehr kurzer Form darzustellen:

1. Mann und Frau als Kategorien
Das mag für viele selbsterklärend und selbstverständlich sein, aber wer sagt denn eigentlich, wann eine Person ein Mann und wann eine Frau ist? Woher kommt die Zuschreibung zu einer dieser beiden Kategorien? Diese sind ja von uns Menschen geschaffen, also müssten wir doch in der Lage sein, diese Kategorien anzupassen oder zu erweitern, sodass jeder Mensch einen Platz in diesen (oder neuen) Kategorien findet.

2. Chromosomale Einteilung
Ob Menschen der Kategorie Mann oder Frau zugeordnet werden, wird in den allermeisten Fällen allein mit den Gonosomen (Geschlechtschromosomen) einer Person begründet: XX sind Frauen, XY sind Männer. Gonosomen spiegeln dabei das genetische Geschlecht wieder. Die chromosomale Ausprägung - und somit die Ausprägung von Geschlechtsorganen - wird somit zum einzigen Kriterium erhoben, um Menschen als Frau oder Mann zu klassifizieren. Bei all den Einflüssen, denen wir ausgesetzt sind und die unser Bild von Menschen und Gesellschaft prägen, stellt sich doch die Frage, warum alleine die Chromosomen darüber entscheiden sollen, ob eine Person ein Mann oder eine Frau ist? Warum sollten nicht auch andere Faktoren in diese Betrachtung mit einfließen? Insbesondere dann, wenn Betroffene das Gefühl haben, dass ihr Körper nicht zu dem passt, als was sie sich fühlen.

3. Chromosomale Vielfalt
XX und XY bilden in Summe die größte Gruppe, wenn man die Häufigkeit von Ausprägungen der Gonosomen beim Menschen betrachtet. Daneben gibt es weitere Ausprägungen wie etwa XYY oder X, die natürlich vorkommen. Diese werden meist mit klinisch relevanten Syndromen in Verbindung gebracht.

Wenn man sich die Punkte anschaut liegt der Schluss nahe, dass die Beurteilung, ob eine Person ein Mann oder eine Frau ist, einzig auf Grundlage der Gonosomen zwar auf den Großteil der Menschen zutrifft, aber eben nicht für alle. Also kann und sollte auch darüber diskutiert werden, ob nicht weitere Faktoren die Zugehörigkeit zu einem der Geschlechter beeinflussen.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal, eine Grundlage für die Diskussion um Geschlecht in sehr kurzer Form darzustellen:
> 
> 1. Mann und Frau als Kategorien
> Das mag für viele selbsterklärend und selbstverständlich sein, aber wer sagt denn eigentlich, wann eine Person ein Mann und wann eine Frau ist?


Die Biologie. Männliche Säugetiere bestehen aus einem X und einem Y Chromosom und weibliche Säugetiere haben 2 X Chromosomen. Und damit ist der Fall dann auch schon wieder geschlossen und der Rest erübrigt sich. Dein Beispiel XYY ist eine Anomalie und kommt mit zB. mit Entwicklungsverzögerungen oder Funktionsstörungen einher. Es ist nicht der von der Natur vorhergesehene Weg.


----------



## facopse (8. November 2022)

Diskussionen mit Menschen mit völlig verzerrter und durchideologisierter Wahrnehmung sind zwecklos.
Einfach zurücklassen. Zeiten ändern sich. 
Mehr und mehr Menschen haben die Schnauze voll von der LGB..Bewegung, deren Sprachdiktate, pseudowissenschaftlichen Theorien, Relativierung biologischer Tatsachen, Omnipräsenz in Medien, Film und Werbung und permanent zur Schau gestellten Opferrolle bei gleichzeitiger Jagd und Hetze gegen Andersdenkende.
Sektenartige Ideologien haben in der Regel ein Problem: die Realität, der sie widersprechen und der sie auf Dauer nicht standhalten können.
Mit ihren Anhängern zu diskutieren führt meiner Erfahrung nach zu nichts, sie sind schlicht nicht erreichbar. Da hilft nur entschlossenes Gegenhalten, der Zeitgeist wird sich schon von alleine wieder wandeln.

Übrigens: Männer produzieren Spermien. Frauen produzieren Eizellen.
Die Ideologie der 70 Geschlechter (oder wie viele auch immer) ist ein "gesellschaftliches Konstrukt".


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Biologie. Männliche Säugetiere bestehen aus einem X und einem Y Chromosom und weibliche Säugetiere haben 2 X Chromosomen. Und damit ist der Fall dann auch schon wieder geschlossen und der Rest erübrigt sich. Dein Beispiel XYY ist eine Anomalie und kommt mit zB. mit Entwicklungsverzögerungen oder Funktionsstörungen einher. Es ist nicht der von der Natur vorhergesehene Weg.


Ihre Aussage stimmt so einfach nicht. Die Gonosomen von Säugetieren sind X und Y, aber die Verteilung und Anzahl variiert. Ein Beispiel: der Ameisenigel besitzt 5 Gonosomenpaare. Ob von der breiten Masse abweichende Ausprägungen der Gonosomen klinisch relevant sind, hat damit erst einmal nichts zu tun. Zumal die Natur keinen Weg vorhersieht und dann beschreitet. Es gibt in der Natur und der Evolution kein "normal" und "nicht normal".


----------



## Brontomimo (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Matt Walsh ist kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet, sondern vertritt voreingenommen eine Position, die auf einem klassisch konservativen und christlich inspirierten Bild von Mann und Frau basiert. Warum sollte ich das als vertrauensvolle Quelle ansehen?



Technokratie ist keine Ausrede, erst recht nicht wenn die absoluten Grundlagen einer Spezies(!) gewinnbringend dekonstruiert werden. Irgendein "konservatives, christliches Weltbild" spielt hier nur die Rolle eines Strohmanns.

Mittlerweile gibts es allenortens gigantische Probleme weil die "Experten" -Ausrede reichte, um Kritik mundtot zu machen. Und weil das so gut klappte eskalierte nun diese Strategie, so dass man man selbst existentialistische biologische Grundlagen hinterfragen konnte, welche von allen Teilnehmern einer produktiven und kultivierten Gesellschaft eigentlich geteilt werden sollten.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Diskussionen mit Menschen mit völlig verzerrter und durchideologisierter Wahrnehmung sind zwecklos.
> Einfach zurücklassen. Zeiten ändern sich.
> Mehr und mehr Menschen haben die Schnauze voll von der LGB..Bewegung, deren Sprachdiktate, pseudowissenschaftlichen Theorien, Relativierung biologischer Tatsachen, Omnipräsenz in Medien, Film und Werbung und permanent zur Schau gestellten Opferrolle bei gleichzeitiger Jagd und Hetze gegen Andersdenkende.
> Sektenartige Ideologien haben in der Regel ein Problem: die Realität, der sie widersprechen und der sie auf Dauer nicht standhalten können.
> Mit ihren Anhängern zu diskutieren führt meiner Erfahrung nach zu nichts, sie sind schlicht nicht erreichbar. Da hilft nur entschlossenes Gegenhalten, der Zeitgeist wird sich schon von alleine wieder wandeln.


Diskussionen mit Menschen mit völlig verzerrter und durchideologisierter Wahrnehmung sind zwecklos.
Einfach zurücklassen. Zeiten ändern sich. Und vielleicht auch Menschen 
Mehr und mehr Menschen sind genervt von der Anti-LGBTQI+-Bewegung, deren herbeifantasierten Sorgen vor Sprachdiktaten, pseudowissenschaftlichen Theorien, Relativierung biologischer Tatsachen, Gejammer über angebliche Omnipräsenz in Medien, Film und Werbung und permanent zur Schau gestellten Opferrolle bei gleichzeitiger Jagd und Hetze gegen Andersdenkende.
Sektenartige Ideologien haben in der Regel ein Problem: die Realität, der sie widersprechen und der sie auf Dauer nicht standhalten können.
Mit ihren Anhängern zu diskutieren führt meist nach zu nichts, sie sind schlicht nicht erreichbar. Aber die Hoffnung gebe ich nicht auf. Da hilft nur entschlossenes Informieren und Sensibilisieren, der Zeitgeist wird sich schon von alleine wieder wandeln.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Brontomimo schrieb:


> Technokratie ist keine Ausrede, erst recht nicht wenn die absoluten Grundlagen einer Spezies(!) gewinnbringend dekonstruiert werden. Irgendein "konservatives, christliches Weltbild" spielt hier nur die Rolle eines Strohmanns.
> 
> Mittlerweile gibts es allenortens gigantische Probleme weil die "Experten" -Ausrede reichte, um Kritik mundtot zu machen. Und weil das so gut klappte eskalierte nun diese Strategie, so dass man man selbst existentialistische biologische Grundlagen hinterfragen konnte, welche von allen Teilnehmern einer produktiven und kultivierten Gesellschaft eigentlich geteilt werden sollten.


Was genau hat meine Aussage mit Technokratie zu tun?

Die Grundlagen unserer Spezies sind Vererbungsprozesse aufgrund der Chromosomen. Alles darüber hinaus (wie die Bildung und Nutzung der Kategorien Mann und Frau) hat der Mensch erschaffen, also kann er auch jederzeit diese Kategorien anpassen, verändern und/oder erweitern. Ist ja nicht so, dass Veränderungen nicht das Sinnbild von Zukunft und Wandel wären.

Die Dekonstruktion von Geschlecht ist ein Prozess des sich damit Auseinandersetzens, was Geschlecht überhaupt ist und welche Auswirkungen die Nutzung dieses Begriffes hat. Warum sollte diese Auseinandersetzung nicht stattfinden? Wer sagt denn, dass "Geschlecht" immer so definiert bleiben muss, wie es aktuell definiert ist?

Das ist kein Strohmann-Argument, sondern die Zuschreibung einer bestimmten Sichtweise (Anti-LBTGQI+) zu einem bestimmten Weltbild.

Von welchen Problemen genau sprechen Sie denn? Werden Sie doch ein bisschen genauer und liefern für Ihr Argument Beispiele.


----------



## Estilofatuo (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Sind Sie ein Betroffener aus der LGBTQI+ Community? Vermutlich nicht. Also können Sie auch in keinster Weise beurteilen, ob deren Streben nach Anerkennung und Sichtbarkeit ausreichend ist oder nicht.


Nach dieser Logik könnte man sich jegliche Debatten sparen.



Martul schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass es irgendein Limit an Bestrebungen gibt? Wenn sich diese Community nicht ausreichend repräsentiert oder anerkannt fühlt dann ist das so.  Oder gibt es Ihrer Meinung nach sichtbare und gelebte Gleichheit für alle Geschlechter und sexuellen Orientierungen? Ich erkenne diese Gleicheit nicht (sieht man ja alleine an der Diskussion in diesem Forum).


Haben Mitglieder der LGBT Bewegung im Westen irgendeinen gesellschaftlichen Nachteil gegenüber Heterosexuellen ? Nein

Und von daher verstehe ich auch nicht warum man hier ständig so tut als wäre dies der Fall. Und grade mit Hinblick auf die anstehende Fussball WM gäbe es eigentlich genügend Orte der Welt wo man sich wirklich für die Akzeptanz und Gleichberechtigung  der LGBT Community einsetzen könnte aber seltsamerweise hört man in diese Richtung kaum ein Wort.




Martul schrieb:


> Aha, wenn Sie also in einer Position wären, in der Sie sich als Minderheit und nicht ausreichend repräsentiert fühlten, würden Sie sich nicht mehr Sichtbarkeit und Anerkennung wünschen? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Die entscheidende Frage lautet repräsentiert in was ? Wenn es dabei um gesellschaftliche Nachteile wie Probleme bei der Job/Wohnungssuche/gesellschaftliche Diskriminierung gehen würde könnte ich absolut nachvollziehen warum man sich selbst in Form von Demos oder was auch immer sichtbar machen sollte.

Aber in diesem Fall geht es darum dass man damit hausieren geht welches Geschlecht man sich ausgesucht hat und/oder welche sexuelle Präferenz man besitzt und es dann Diskriminierung nennt wenn man von irgendjemandem gesagt bekommt dass man damit in Ruhe gelassen werden will.  Sprich unterm Strich geht es nicht darum auf ein Problem aufmerksam zu machen sondern Werbung für die eigenen Präferenzen zu machen. 



Martul schrieb:


> Also warum wollen Sie dies anderen verweigern? Repräsentation erfolgt genau dadurch, dass die große Diversität, die in unserer Gesellschaft vorhanden ist, sich auch z.B. in Unterhaltungsmedien wiederspiegelt. Diese sind nämlich nur sehr begrenzt ein Abbild der Gesellschaft, wenn dort nicht auch Minderheiten auftauchen.


Unterhaltungsmedien sind genau das .... Unterhaltung. Und weder Unterhaltung noch Kunst im Allgemeinen sollten in einer angeblich freien Gesellschaft in irgendeiner Form von politischer Korrektheit, Quoten, Repräsentation, Zensur oder was auch immer unterliegen. Wenn ich mir morgen ein Märchen ausdenke das in China spielt und da halt nur Chinesen vorkommen dann ist einfach lächerlich wenn da irgendwelche Neuseeländer ankommen und Diskriminierung wittern weil in dieser Geschichte keine Neuseeländer vorkommen.



Martul schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, warum stellen Sie einen Zusammenhang zwischen sich selbst und anderen Menschen dar, die nicht explizit Sie ansprechen, von denen Sie sich aber angesprochen fühlen? Würden Sie sich nicht angesprochen fühlen, würden Sie vermutlich auch nicht davon genervt sein können.


Sie sprechen nicht mich persönlich an dass stimmt, allerdings tun sie es sehr wohl indirekt und zwar in dem man quer durch die Medienlandschaft Repräsentation fordert und zwar insbesondere rückwirkend.

Dabei kommt dann halt sowas raus wie eine schwarze Arielle und man hierfür einfach die Geschichte von Arielles Mutter ändert. Und da komme ich dann halt einfach unweigerlich zur Frage warum die LGBT Bewegung sich nicht endlich ihre eigenen Geschichten/Prinzesinnen ausdenken kann sondern warum man bereits ewig und drei Tage etablierte Dinge nehmen muss und die zum eigenen Gusto ändert so als hätte man keine eigene Fantasie.

Man stelle sich vor dieser Fall wäre umgekehrt, wir würden noch in 5 Jahren über den ungeheurlichen Rassismus dieser versuchten kulturellen Aneignung reden.



Martul schrieb:


> Andere Frage: egal ob Zufall oder Absicht, warum nehmen Sie es eher negativ wahr, wenn Frauen eine Hauptrolle spielen? Schauen wir uns die wichtigsten Charaktere doch mal an:
> Galadriel: Frau


Die Frage ist nicht welches Geschlecht eine Rolle besitzt sondern ob diese eine glaubwürdige Entwicklung durchmacht. Warum hat sich in den 80ern niemand über Sigourney Weaver aufgeregt ? Oder Linda Hamilton ? Oder Jodie Foster ? Oder Jamie Lee Curtis ? Weil sie allesamt meist glaubhafte Charakterentwicklungen durchgemacht haben.

Und Galadriel aus der Serie genauso wie Rey aus Star Wars sind ein absolutes Musterbeispiel was in der Charakterentwicklung heutzutage falsch läuft. Sie sind Mary Sues die alles können und keinerlei Schwächen besitzen und solche Charaktere sind einfach stinklangweilig Eindimensional.



Martul schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, die Unterschiede sind deutlich sichtbar. Aber ist das jetzt positiv oder negativ zu bewerten? Immerhin sind die HdR-Filme schon ca. 20 Jahre alt. Also warum sollte eine neue Serie in diesem Universum nicht deutlich diverser aufgestellt sein?


Weil Tolkien sein Universum sehr detailreich ausgearbeitet hat. Und wenn laut Tolkien alle weiblichen Zwerge Bärte haben und es keine schwarzen Elfen gibt dann haben alle weiblichen Zwerge Bärte und dann gibt es nunmal einfach keine schwarzen Elfen.

Und ich betone nochmal, es würde die LGBT Community absolut niemand daran hindern sich ihre eigene Fantasywelt/ihr eigenes Genre auszudenken  dass sie dann mit so vielen diversen Charakteren füllen können wie sie grade lustig sind. Aber nee, es geht ja schliesslich darum dass auch der letzte Mensch auf diesem Planeten mitbekommt welche Geschlecht und/oder sexuelle Präferenz jemand besitzt und dass ist auch der Hauptgrund warum man in bereits populär etabilierten Genres stattfinden will.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Ihre Aussage stimmt so einfach nicht. Die Gonosomen von Säugetieren sind X und Y, aber die Verteilung und Anzahl variiert. Ein Beispiel: der Ameisenigel besitzt 5 Gonosomenpaare. Ob von der breiten Masse abweichende Ausprägungen der Gonosomen klinisch relevant sind, hat damit erst einmal nichts zu tun. Zumal die Natur keinen Weg vorhersieht und dann beschreitet. Es gibt in der Natur und der Evolution kein "normal" und "nicht normal".


Das ist mir viel zu platt. Dann gäbe es auch keine Menschen mit Behinderung mehr, sämtliche Krankheiten wären eliminiert. Man muss halt nur die "richtige" Eingruppierung finden. Die Natur hat schon ihren klaren Weg. Im Tierreich ist das in der Form vorhanden, dass sich der Stärkere durchsetzt. Tiere, die dort krank, "behindert" oder sonst wie das Licht der Welt erblicken, werden getötet.

Beim Menschen ist das zum Glück nicht so, aber deswegen ist trotzdem nicht jede noch so kleine Anomalie gleich der Weg der Natur. Das ist einfach falsch. Es gibt beim Menschen nun mal Entwicklungsstörungen, Fehlbildungen und andere Dinge. Die können von optischer Herkunft sein oder "tiefer vergraben" liegen.


----------



## HomeboyST (8. November 2022)

TohruLP schrieb:


> Also darf man auf ihre Änderungen nicht reagieren und sie nicht kritisieren? Davon abgesehen ist eben nicht alles, was man von sich gibt, eine Meinung.



Also muss man offensichtlichen Blödsinn abnicken ? 



TohruLP schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man offensichtlich transphobe Äußerungen kontrovers sehen kann.



Was ist an der Aussage... Männer / Frauen welche behaupten Sie wären ein anderes Geschlecht, diese aber als Männer / Frauen bezeichnet bitte transphob ? 

Ist es transphob wenn ich keine "Frau" mit Schlong daten möchte ? 

BTW...   WAS IST EINE FRAU ? 



TohruLP schrieb:


> Man kann denken, was man will. Man sollte andere Menschen einfach nur mit Respekt behandeln. Das wird doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein.



Und das gilt nicht in beide Richtungen ? 
Wenn du ein Problem mit dir hast, lass mich doch damit in Ruhe und zwing mich nicht dazu die eigenen Hirngespinnste mitzuspielen. 



TohruLP schrieb:


> Warum gilt das nicht anders herum? Warum können Leute wie J.K. Rowling andere Menschen nicht einfach ihr Leben leben lassen, ohne sich darüber äußern zu müssen?
> Irgendwann ist das Verständnis für solche Änderungen eben erschöpft.



Lässt Sie doch. 
Fakt ist nunmal, ein Mann ist ein Mann, eine Frau ist eine Frau. 
Das findest du selbst 1000 Jahre nach dem Tod dieser Person heraus. 

Wo ist also das Problem dieser Menschen die Biologie anzuerkennen ? 

Ich kann mich doch auch nicht hinstellen und meinen sozialen Stand auf einen König heben und erwarten, dass dieses Land nun gänzlich meine Untertanen sind oder doch ? 

Aber wie erwähnt, erkläre mir.. Was ist eine Frau... und was macht eine Frau aus.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Ihre Aussage stimmt so einfach nicht. Die Gonosomen von Säugetieren sind X und Y, aber die Verteilung und Anzahl variiert. Ein Beispiel: der Ameisenigel besitzt 5 Gonosomenpaare. Ob von der breiten Masse abweichende Ausprägungen der Gonosomen klinisch relevant sind, hat damit erst einmal nichts zu tun. Zumal die Natur keinen Weg vorhersieht und dann beschreitet. Es gibt in der Natur und der Evolution kein "normal" und "nicht normal".


Der Ameisenigel ist doch irrelevant. Wir reden von Menschen und dort gibt es welche mit 2xX und welche mit 1xX und 1xY.
Die Sachlage ist logisch. Die Biologie ist eindeutig. Mehr als die beiden Geschlechter braucht es nicht, damit sich der Mensch fortpflanzen kann.
Wer sich aus soziologischen, psychischen oder sonst wie Gründen nicht einem Geschlecht zuordnen will, kann das doch gerne machen. Wir leben in einem toleranten Land und die überwiegende Mehrheit akzeptiert das.
Ich persönlich verstehe auch nicht, wo das Problem ist. Jeder kann so leben, wie er möchte.


----------



## HomeboyST (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Diskussionen mit Menschen mit völlig verzerrter und durchideologisierter Wahrnehmung sind zwecklos.
> Einfach zurücklassen. Zeiten ändern sich. Und vielleicht auch Menschen
> Mehr und mehr Menschen sind genervt von der Anti-LGBTQI+-Bewegung, deren herbeifantasierten Sorgen vor Sprachdiktaten, pseudowissenschaftlichen Theorien, Relativierung biologischer Tatsachen, Gejammer über angebliche Omnipräsenz in Medien, Film und Werbung und permanent zur Schau gestellten Opferrolle bei gleichzeitiger Jagd und Hetze gegen Andersdenkende.
> Sektenartige Ideologien haben in der Regel ein Problem: die Realität, der sie widersprechen und der sie auf Dauer nicht standhalten können.
> Mit ihren Anhängern zu diskutieren führt meist nach zu nichts, sie sind schlicht nicht erreichbar. Aber die Hoffnung gebe ich nicht auf. Da hilft nur entschlossenes Informieren und Sensibilisieren, der Zeitgeist wird sich schon von alleine wieder wandeln.



Die Zeiten ändern sich doch nicht wahllos. Sondern aktuell weil durch eine kleine Minderheit welche Ihren Willen dursetzten möchte.
Ihre gefühlte Realität der Fakten.

Und davon sind die Menschen genervt. Auch den Blödsinn vonwegen "herbeifantasierte" Sorgen kannst du dir sparen.
Wie erwähnt, punktabzug beim NICHTGENDERN.
Weiterhin lehnen es über 80% der Menschen ab. Lasst doch also diese Menschen in Ruhe.

Arbeitsanweisungen von Arbeitgebern zum Gendern. Anerkennen von Hirngespinnsten derjenigen Kindern welche meinen diese müssen sich jetzt Hormonblocker verschreiben und die Brüste abnehmen lassen.

Die angebliche Omipräsenz ? angeblich ? Netzflix, Amazon geben es zu!

Den Oskar bekommst du nur noch wenn du genug Gender diversity hast. Es sind Fakten.
Und diese "Fakten" gehen den Leuten auf die Eier.

Keiner interessiert sich dafür ob sich ein Kerl die Eier abschneiden lassen will. Kann er alles gerne machen. Aber die Menschen wollen
damit in Ruhe gelassen werden. Diese gesamte LGBT was auch immer Propaganda interessiert die Leute nicht. Also lasst die Leute auch in Ruhe.

Und auch ja... Es gibt nur zwei Geschlechter. Finde dich damit ab.
Ansonsten, zeig mir den Beweis, dass ein Transmann eine Transfrau schwängert. Oder ein Transmann einen Transmann.
Kannst du dies nicht, sei einfach bitte ruhig und erkenne die Fakten an und hör auf weiter Schwachsinn zu verbreiten.

P.S. 
Was ja witzig ist, dass gerade die LGBTQ etc. bla bla sich selbst mal wieder ideologisch zerfleischt. 
Man muss sich einfach nur zurücklehnen und zuschauen. 
Heute gibt es "Männer" welche zuhauf Frauenrekorde brechen, Schwangere Frauen in Frauengefägnissen und der sog. "Hass" und die "hetze" mit körperlichen Übergriffen ( bis zum Tod ) kommt von wem ? Genau.. von denen welche genau diese Kommunity immer weiter ins Land holen will.. 

Ich lach mich kaputt.... 

Dazu will diese Kommunity gerade Frauen etc. "Sichtbarer" machen, fängt aber an von Menschen mit Menschenmilch / Menschen mit Gebärmutter / Elternteil 1 etc. zu reden. 

Genau mein Humor.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Nach dieser Logik könnte man sich jegliche Debatten sparen.


Nein, nur darf man sich die Debatte und vor allem die Sichtweise der Betroffenen nicht aneignen und nicht darüber bestimmen wollen, ob "jetzt mal endlich gut damit ist".



Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Haben Mitglieder der LGBT Bewegung im Westen irgendeinen gesellschaftlichen Nachteil gegenüber Heterosexuellen ? Nein
> 
> Und von daher verstehe ich auch nicht warum man hier ständig so tut als wäre dies der Fall. Und grade mit Hinblick auf die anstehende Fussball WM gäbe es eigentlich genügend Orte der Welt wo man sich wirklich für die Akzeptanz und Gleichberechtigung der LGBT Community einsetzen könnte aber seltsamerweise hört man in diese Richtung kaum ein Wort.


Doch, fehlende Sichtbarkeit in der Öffentlichkeit und teil offener Hass und Ablehung, der ihnen entgegen schlägt. Die sexuelle Orientierung und das Geschlecht sind Privatsache, werden aber in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt und genutzt, um diese Menschen zu kategorisieren und abzuwerten.

Es ist ja nicht so, als würden die Themen Menschenrechte und Rechte der LGBTQI+ Community in Qatar nicht angesprochen und diskutiert. Das geschieht natürlich, nur vielleicht nicht so präsent in denjenigen Medien, die Sie konsumieren. Davon abgesehen: Whataboutism, weil es hier nicht um Qatar geht.



Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage lautet repräsentiert in was ? Wenn es dabei um gesellschaftliche Nachteile wie Probleme bei der Job/Wohnungssuche/gesellschaftliche Diskriminierung gehen würde könnte ich absolut nachvollziehen warum man sich selbst in Form von Demos oder was auch immer sichtbar machen sollte.
> 
> Aber in diesem Fall geht es darum dass man damit hausieren geht welches Geschlecht man sich ausgesucht hat und/oder welche sexuelle Präferenz man besitzt und es dann Diskriminierung nennt wenn man von irgendjemandem gesagt bekommt dass man damit in Ruhe gelassen werden will. Sprich unterm Strich geht es nicht darum auf ein Problem aufmerksam zu machen sondern Werbung für die eigenen Präferenzen zu machen.


Es geht um Repräsentation in der Öffentlichkeit. Die kann vielfältig sein, reicht aber von Filmen, Games etc. bis hin zu öffentlichen Ämtern.

Niemand geht damit "hausieren", dass ist lediglich Ihre persönliche Wahrnehmung. Nur weil in öffentlichen Debatten ständig Themen angesprochen werden, mit denen Sie sich vielleicht nicht so richtig identifizieren können, heißt das ja nicht automatisch, dass Ihnen ein Thema oder eine Meinung aufgedrängt wird. Ihrer Aussage nach würden, wie von mir bereits zuvor erwähnt, alle Menschen, die sich in den sozialen Medien präsentieren und ihre Sichtweise in die Welt hinaustragen, Werbung für sich selbst machen.



Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Unterhaltungsmedien sind genau das .... Unterhaltung. Und weder Unterhaltung noch Kunst im Allgemeinen sollten in einer angeblich freien Gesellschaft in irgendeiner Form von politischer Korrektheit, Quoten, Repräsentation, Zensur oder was auch immer unterliegen. Wenn ich mir morgen ein Märchen ausdenke das in China spielt und da halt nur Chinesen vorkommen dann ist einfach lächerlich wenn da irgendwelche Neuseeländer ankommen und Diskriminierung wittern weil in dieser Geschichte keine Neuseeländer vorkommen.


Aber warum sollten Unterhaltungsmedien nicht ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft darstellen? Denn das tun sie in ihrer Gesamtheit nicht. Das heißt nicht, dass in jedem Film und jeder Serie alle Gruppen vertreten sein müssen, aber insgesamt sollte jede Gruppe, egal wie groß oder klein, vorkommen. Davon abgesehen ist alles, was in der Öffentlichkeit passiert - und dazu zählen Unterhaltungsmedien genauso wie Kultur und Sport - immer auf irgendeine Art politisch. Zensur hat da nichts verloren, korrekt, aber warum sollte Repräsentation dort nicht auftauchen? Ihr Beispiel mit dem Märchen ist völlig an den Haaren herbei gezogen und unrealistisch.



Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Sie sprechen nicht mich persönlich an dass stimmt, allerdings tun sie es sehr wohl indirekt und zwar in dem man quer durch die Medienlandschaft Repräsentation fordert und zwar insbesondere rückwirkend.
> 
> Dabei kommt dann halt sowas raus wie eine schwarze Arielle und man hierfür einfach die Geschichte von Arielles Mutter ändert. Und da komme ich dann halt einfach unweigerlich zur Frage warum die LGBT Bewegung sich nicht endlich ihre eigenen Geschichten/Prinzesinnen ausdenken kann sondern warum man bereits ewig und drei Tage etablierte Dinge nehmen muss und die zum eigenen Gusto ändert so als hätte man keine eigene Fantasie.


Aber was genau ist an der Forderung nach Repräsentation denn so schlimm? Wenn es Sie nur indirekt betrifft überlassen Sie diese Debatte doch den Leuten, die sie direkt betrifft.

Es gibt mit Sicherheit eine Menge Literatur, Filme etc. aus der LGBTQI+ Community, aber die werden Ihnen und mir vermutlich eher nicht bekannt sein, weil wir uns in dieser Community nicht bewegen. Es geht für diese Community aber nicht nur darum, in Medien repräsentiert zu sein, die ausschließlich sie selbst konsumieren, sondern um Repräsentation in Medien, die von der ganzen Gesellschaft konsumiert werden. Denn diese Community ist nunmal Teil der Gesellschaft und möchte sich auch als dieser verstanden und gesehen werden. Wer sind wir denn, ihnen das zu verwehren?



Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht welches Geschlecht eine Rolle besitzt sondern ob diese eine glaubwürdige Entwicklung durchmacht. Warum hat sich in den 80ern niemand über Sigourney Weaver aufgeregt ? Oder Linda Hamilton ? Oder Jodie Foster ? Oder Jamie Lee Curtis ? Weil sie allesamt meist glaubhafte Charakterentwicklungen durchgemacht haben.


Wenn die Frage nach dem Geschlecht eines Charakters keine Rolle spielt, warum wird dann genau diese Frage ausschließlich von Leuten aufgegriffen, die meinen es gäbe plötzlich überall nur noch weibliche Hauptcharaktere? Die glaubwürdige Entwicklung eines Charakters hat nichts mit der Diskussion hier um Geschlecht zu tun. Warum genau sollten sich Leute über die von Ihnen genannten Personen aufregen?



Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Weil Tolkien sein Universum sehr detailreich ausgearbeitet hat. Und wenn laut Tolkien alle weiblichen Zwerge Bärte haben und es keine schwarzen Elfen gibt dann haben alle weiblichen Zwerge Bärte und dann gibt es nunmal einfach keine schwarzen Elfen.
> 
> Und ich betone nochmal, es würde die LGBT Community absolut niemand daran hindern sich ihre eigene Fantasywelt/ihr eigenes Genre auszudenken dass sie dann mit so vielen diversen Charakteren füllen können wie sie grade lustig sind. Aber nee, es geht ja schliesslich darum dass auch der letzte Mensch auf diesem Planeten mitbekommt welche Geschlecht und/oder sexuelle Präferenz jemand besitzt und dass ist auch der Hauptgrund warum man in bereits populär etabilierten Genres stattfinden will


Dann bitte ich Sie, Ihre Aussagen mit Zitaten aus den Werken von J.R.R. Tolkien zu belgen. Unabhängig davon ist es gängie Praxis, dass filmische Umsetzungen von Büchern nicht alles eins zu eins übernehmen, sondern Dinge ändern, weglassen und/oder hinzufügen. Wo bleibt da sonst der mediale und laute Aufschrei, wenn ein Film oder eine Serie nicht den Vorgaben aus den Büchern entsprechen?

Wie ich geschrieben habe wird es diese Medien geben, nur werden sie uns vermutlich nicht bekannt sein.


----------



## TohruLP (8. November 2022)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Also muss man offensichtlichen Blödsinn abnicken ?


Welcher Blödsinn?


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Was ist an der Aussage... Männer / Frauen welche behaupten Sie wären ein anderes Geschlecht, diese aber als Männer / Frauen bezeichnet bitte transphob ?


Sie behaupten nicht, etwas anderes zu sein, geistig waren sie das schon immer, man hat es ihnen nur nicht angesehen, weshalb eben Hormone und OPs nötig sind, damit sie korrekt wahrgenommen werden. Wieso sollte man sie danach beurteilen, wie sie früher mal aussahen?
Würdest du auch eine Frau mit 60kg als fett bezeichnen, weil sie bei ihrer Geburt über 4kg Gewicht hatte?


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und das gilt nicht in beide Richtungen ?
> Wenn du ein Problem mit dir hast, lass mich doch damit in Ruhe und zwing mich nicht dazu die eigenen Hirngespinnste mitzuspielen.


Ich habe keine Probleme mit mir selbst. Was zwinge ich dir auf?


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Lässt Sie doch.
> Fakt ist nunmal, ein Mann ist ein Mann, eine Frau ist eine Frau.


Und 1=1, welche sagenhafte Feststellung.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Das findest du selbst 1000 Jahre nach dem Tod dieser Person heraus.


Nein, das findet man nicht eindeutig heraus.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Wo ist also das Problem dieser Menschen die Biologie anzuerkennen ?


Wo ist dein Problem dabei, anzuerkennen, dass die Biologie aus mehr als nur den Chromosomen besteht? Das Gehirn ignorierst du vollkommen.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Ich kann mich doch auch nicht hinstellen und meinen sozialen Stand auf einen König heben und erwarten, dass dieses Land nun gänzlich meine Untertanen sind oder doch ?


Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Was hat der soziale Status bitte mit dem Geschlecht zu tun?


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das ist mir viel zu platt. Dann gäbe es auch keine Menschen mit Behinderung mehr, sämtliche Krankheiten wären eliminiert. Man muss halt nur die "richtige" Eingruppierung finden. Die Natur hat schon ihren klaren Weg. Im Tierreich ist das in der Form vorhanden, dass sich der Stärkere durchsetzt. Tiere, die dort krank, "behindert" oder sonst wie das Licht der Welt erblicken, werden getötet.


Das ist eine Fehlinterpretation meiner Aussage. Vom Blickwinkel der Natur ist alles normal, was in ihr entsteht. Sie verwechseln häufige Ausprägungen mit "normal" und "lebenswert". Zumal in der Natur nicht das Recht des Stärkeren gilt, sondern diejenigen überleben, die sich am besten an ihre Umweltbedingungen anpassen. Wir Menschen haben das Recht des Stärkeren erschaffen, weil wir an der Spitze der Nahrungskette stehen und uns nur bedingt anpassen müssen.


----------



## HomeboyST (8. November 2022)

TohruLP schrieb:


> Welcher Blödsinn?



Das es nur 2 Geschlechter sind. 



TohruLP schrieb:


> Sie behaupten nicht, etwas anderes zu sein, geistig waren sie das schon immer, man hat es ihnen nur nicht angesehen, weshalb eben Hormone und OPs nötig sind, damit sie korrekt wahrgenommen werden. Wieso sollte man sie danach beurteilen, wie sie früher mal aussahen?
> Würdest du auch eine Frau mit 60kg als fett bezeichnen, weil sie bei ihrer Geburt über 4kg Gewicht hatte?



Geistig waren die es schon immer ? Aha. Also nach geburt hat sich das Kleinkind gedacht, ne bin eher etwas anderes ? 

Geistig bin ich schon immer König dieses Landes gewesen. Beugst du jetzt dein Knie vor mir ? 

Wenn nein, weshalb nicht ? 

P.S. 
Wenn dein Körper gesund ist, dein Geist ist es nicht ( Was durch zig Studien bewiesen ist ) brauchen die Menschen psychische Hilfe und kein irreperables rumgeschnippel am zumeist noch Kindeskörper incl. Hormonblockern.  



TohruLP schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mit mir selbst. Was zwinge ich dir auf?



Deine Irreale Welt anzuerkennen. 



TohruLP schrieb:


> Und 1=1, welche sagenhafte Feststellung.



Wie erwähnt beweis mir das Gegenteil. 

Erkläre mir, was ist eine Frau. 


TohruLP schrieb:


> Nein, das findet man nicht eindeutig heraus.



Doch, auch heute können wir EINDEUTIG das Geschlecht von Mumien, Dinosauriern etc. bestimmen. 



TohruLP schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Problem dabei, anzuerkennen, dass die Biologie aus mehr als nur den Chromosomen besteht? Das Gehirn ignorierst du vollkommen.



Ach hör doch auf rum zu schwurbeln. Faktum, entweder bist du ein Mann oder eine Frau. 
Niemals hast du ein funktionierenden *************** und auch eine Gebärmutter. 



TohruLP schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Was hat der soziale Status bitte mit dem Geschlecht zu tun?



Dein Ausgedachtes Geschlecht ist also nicht sozialen Ursprungs ? 

Du brauchst wirklich Hilfe.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Ameisenigel ist doch irrelevant. Wir reden von Menschen und dort gibt es welche mit 2xX und welche mit 1xX und 1xY.
> Die Sachlage ist logisch. Die Biologie ist eindeutig. Mehr als die beiden Geschlechter braucht es nicht, damit sich der Mensch fortpflanzen kann.


Und es gibt Menschen, die andere Varianten aufweisen, biologisch ganz eindeutig. Es geht doch nicht darum, dass Menschen nur in Kategorien eingeteilt werden, um sich fortzupflanzen? Das Geschlecht beeinflusst eben noch so viel mehr als die Möglichkeit(!) sich fortzupflanzen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sich aus soziologischen, psychischen oder sonst wie Gründen nicht einem Geschlecht zuordnen will, kann das doch gerne machen. Wir leben in einem toleranten Land und die überwiegende Mehrheit akzeptiert das.
> Ich persönlich verstehe auch nicht, wo das Problem ist. Jeder kann so leben, wie er möchte.


Es gibt aber leider Teile der Gesellschaft, die Betroffene eben nicht einfach so leben lassen wie diese möchten. Und genau deshalb braucht es Aufklärung und Repräsentation. Zumal ich denke, dass - wenn überhaupt - die meisten Menschen höchstens tolerieren, aber kaum akzeptieren.


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2022)

Um mal ganz kurz reingrätschen zu wollen.


Martul schrieb:


> Doch, fehlende Sichtbarkeit in der Öffentlichkeit und teil offener Hass und Ablehung, der ihnen entgegen schlägt.


Widerspricht der erste Satz nicht dem folgenden?


Martul schrieb:


> Die sexuelle Orientierung und das Geschlecht sind Privatsache, werden aber in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt und genutzt, um diese Menschen zu kategorisieren und abzuwerten.



Ich sehe es halt so und mutmaßlich sehr nüchtern:
Biologie ist Biologie und hoffentlich unstrittig.
Der Mensch ist auch nix anderes als jedes beliebige Säugetier und hier gibt es nun mal nur die Grundfunktion "Männchen" und "Weibchen" zum banalen Zwecke der Fortpflanzung der Spezies.


Martul schrieb:


> Die sexuelle Orientierung und das Geschlecht sind Privatsache,


Genau.
Jeder kann es treiben, wie er will, so lange der gewählte Geschlechtspartner aus freiem Willen und Stücken es mitgeht.


Martul schrieb:


> werden aber in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt und genutzt, um diese Menschen zu kategorisieren und abzuwerten.


Ist es nicht so, dass die LGBTQI+ Community (was in aller Welt soll eigentlich noch QI+ bedeuten, ich kenne nur LGBT   ) sich selbst in die Öffentlichkeit zerrt?
Zumindest mir kommt es so vor.

Mein Bürokollege ist auch ein Schwuler und eine meiner Bauleiterinnen war irgendwann mal ein Mann.
So what?
Wir diskutieren doch nicht den ganzen Tag lang nur das eine Thema.
Es ist deren Privatsache und wenn sie mit ihrer sexuellen Orientierung glücklich sind, bin ich es auch.

Nur weil irgendwas zw. 5 und 20% der Bevölkerung sich anders orientiert, muss es doch nicht omnipräsent als Thema da sein.


----------



## facopse (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Es gibt aber leider Teile der Gesellschaft, die Betroffene eben nicht einfach so leben lassen wie diese möchten. Und genau deshalb braucht es Aufklärung und Repräsentation. Zumal ich denke, dass - wenn überhaupt - die meisten Menschen höchstens tolerieren, aber kaum akzeptieren.


Ja, es gibt immer Menschen, die ein Problem damit haben, wie andere leben. Die LGQTB Ideologen zählen dazu.


----------



## Brontomimo (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Was genau hat meine Aussage mit Technokratie zu tun?
> 
> Die Grundlagen unserer Spezies sind Vererbungsprozesse aufgrund der Chromosomen. Alles darüber hinaus (wie die Bildung und Nutzung der Kategorien Mann und Frau) hat der Mensch erschaffen, also kann er auch jederzeit diese Kategorien anpassen, verändern und/oder erweitern. Ist ja nicht so, dass Veränderungen nicht das Sinnbild von Zukunft und Wandel wären.
> 
> ...


Technokratisch geleitete Prozesse werden von "Experten" entweder ganz konstruiert oder delegiert/kuratiert.

Verstehe ich deinen Post#131 richtig, sind wir uns beide einig, dass technische Abläufe typischer Art, also zB Ingenieurswissenschaften durchaus Experten benötigen. 
Die Herstellung von Halbleitern benötigt hochausgebildetes Personal, welches die High Tech Fertigung, zB von Mikroprozessoren zu jedem Zeitpunkt wissenschaftlich komplett nachvollziehen muss und ausserdem in der Lage sein sollte, diese stetig zu verfeinern und weiterzuenwickeln. Mit Nicht-Experten bekommt man höchstens _halbe Leitern_ hin..

Das hat allerdings nichts mit gesellschaftlichen und wenig mit philosophischen Problemen zu tun.
Die 2928 neuen Geschlechter sind lediglich locker angedachte Konzepte. Diese kann man akzeptieren oder eben nicht. Genausogut könnte man verlangen, 100 weitere Konzepte von Füssen anzuerkennen. Diese müssen natürlich repräsentiert und überall mit Nackedeiparaden gefeiert werden. Ein ganzer Monat sollte der korrekten Fussideologie gewidmet werden, um lgbtpF+ über Hass triumphieren zu lassen. Alle Klassiker müssen podokorrekt barfüssig neuinterpretiert werden. Sprachforscher entwickeln nicht nur entsprechende neue Pronomen sondern müssen selbstredend für bisherige Randgruppen neuartige Permutationsmuster erschaffen mit denen man alle Identitätstitel verständlich adressieren kann- was man dann auch muss.

Das Nicht-Anerkennen hiervon ist allerdings nicht automatisch eine positive Gegenthese oder Weltbild (im Sinne einer affirmativen Konstruktion). Nichtmal unbedingt eine Negation. Denn gesellschaftliche Themen und Politik drehen sich eben vor allem um  Vernunft, um das Mögliche vom Unnötigen zu Trennen. Zumindest war das vor Kurzem noch so.

Es gibt für solcherlei belange eben keine(!) Experten. Die Schmusewissenschaften sind mehr ein Hobby als akademische Disziplin. Es gibt keine harten Theorien in diesem Umfeld, die mit klaren Zahlen getestet oder auch nur mit der Realität konfrontiert wurden.
Klar kann man _theoretisch _Regenbogen Gesellschaften leben mit allen Geschlechtern, Parasexualitäten und weissderkuckuck noch allem. Allerdings ist die Quote von niedergegangenen Gesellschaften ziemlich hoch. Umgekehrt wissen wir auch welche Gesellschaften funktionieren. Sogar das Tierreich kennt die gleichen Grundregeln, die wir auch beachten müssen - vorrausgesetzt man möchte florieren.


----------



## HomeboyST (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Und es gibt Menschen, die andere Varianten aufweisen, biologisch ganz eindeutig. Es geht doch nicht darum, dass Menschen nur in Kategorien eingeteilt werden, um sich fortzupflanzen? Das Geschlecht beeinflusst eben noch so viel mehr als die Möglichkeit(!) sich fortzupflanzen.



Zb ? Beinflusst mein Geschlecht jetzt wie schnell ich Kartoffeln  schäle ? 

Komischerweise umgehst du ja hier einfachste Fragen. 

Daher nochmal. 

WAS IST EINE FRAU. 



Martul schrieb:


> Es gibt aber leider Teile der Gesellschaft, die Betroffene eben nicht einfach so leben lassen wie diese möchten. Und genau deshalb braucht es Aufklärung und Repräsentation. Zumal ich denke, dass - wenn überhaupt - die meisten Menschen höchstens tolerieren, aber kaum akzeptieren.



So ist das halt. 
Ich kann in einer Gesellschaft auch nicht leben wie ich es gern hätte. 
Oder erkennst du mich nun als deinen einzig waren König an und entrichtest mir die Steuern ? 

Falls nicht, weshalb nicht ? Braucht es mehr Aufklärung ?


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Die Zeiten ändern sich doch nicht wahllos. Sondern aktuell weil durch eine kleine Minderheit welche Ihren Willen dursetzten möchte.
> Ihre gefühlte Realität der Fakten.


Nein, eine Minderheit fordert mehr Sichtbarkeit und Anerkennung. Um mehr geht es ihnen nicht. Denen ist völlig egal, was Sie und ich privat machen.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und davon sind die Menschen genervt. Auch den Blödsinn vonwegen "herbeifantasierte" Sorgen kannst du dir sparen.


Welche Begründung für die Empörung schlagen Sie denn vor?



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt, punktabzug beim NICHTGENDERN.


Aha, haben Sie dafür auch eine Quelle? Denn ohne verlässliche Quelle ist diese Aussage wertlos. Und sind Sie sich sicher, dass das an allen Universitäten und Hochschulen so ist?



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Weiterhin lehnen es über 80% der Menschen ab. Lasst doch also diese Menschen in Ruhe.


Quelle?



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Arbeitsanweisungen von Arbeitgebern zum Gendern. Anerkennen von Hirngespinnsten derjenigen Kindern welche meinen diese müssen sich jetzt Hormonblocker verschreiben und die Brüste abnehmen lassen.


Wo ist das Problem, wenn Arbeitgeber ihren Angestellten Vorgaben machen? Das ist das gute Recht als Arbeitgeber. Wenn Ihnen das nicht passt, ist das Ihr Problem, nicht das Ihres Arbeitgebers.
So ein Unsinn, ein Kind kann sich keine Hormonblocker selbst verschreiben oder eine Operation durchführen lassen. Das sind Hirngespinste.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Die angebliche Omipräsenz ? angeblich ? Netzflix, Amazon geben es zu!


Omnipräsenz würde bedeuten, dass Sie nichts anderes mehr sehen. Ist das so? Nein. Eine erhöhte Repräsentation ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Omnipräsenz.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Den Oskar bekommst du nur noch wenn du genug Gender diversity hast. Es sind Fakten.
> Und diese "Fakten" gehen den Leuten auf die Eier.


Dann liefern Sie mir einen Beleg für Ihre Aussage und diese Fakten. Wenn Sie stört, nach welchen Kriterien die Oscars vergeben werden, beschweren Sie sich bei der Academy.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Keiner interessiert sich dafür ob sich ein Kerl die Eier abschneiden lassen will. Kann er alles gerne machen. Aber die Menschen wollen
> damit in Ruhe gelassen werden. Diese gesamte LGBT was auch immer Propaganda interessiert die Leute nicht. Also lasst die Leute auch in Ruhe.


Niemand zwingt Sie, sich mit diesen Themen auseinander zu setzen und sich daran aufzureiben. Wenn Sie sich über die Thematik ärgern ist das Ihre eigene Entscheidung und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass diese Thematik von anderen in die Welt gesetzt wurde. Den Begriff "Propaganda" in diesem Zusammenhang zu erwähnen ist völlig überzogen und absolut unangebracht, ich empfehle Ihnen die Definition von "Propaganda" zu lesen.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und auch ja... Es gibt nur zwei Geschlechter. Finde dich damit ab.
> Ansonsten, zeig mir den Beweis, dass ein Transmann eine Transfrau schwängert. Oder ein Transmann einen Transmann.
> Kannst du dies nicht, sei einfach bitte ruhig und erkenne die Fakten an und hör auf weiter Schwachsinn zu verbreiten.


Nein es gibt eben nicht nur zwei Geschlechter, weder aus soziologischer/kultureller, noch aus biologischer Sicht. Warum genau sollte ich Ihnen diesen Beweis liefern? Um was genau zu beweisen?


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Nein es gibt eben nicht nur zwei Geschlechter, weder aus soziologischer/kultureller, *noch aus biologischer Sicht. *


 
Über welche Spezies genau reden wir gerade?


----------



## TohruLP (8. November 2022)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Das es nur 2 Geschlechter sind.


Also behauptest du, dass Intersexualität nicht existiert? Da haben wir ja schon das nächste Problem ...


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Geistig waren die es schon immer ? Aha. Also nach geburt hat sich das Kleinkind gedacht, ne bin eher etwas anderes ?


Nach der Geburt war das Kind einfach erstmal nur damit beschäftigt, zu "überleben". Viele Betroffene haben aber schon im Kindesalter festgestellt, dass bei ihnen irgendwas nicht passt.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Geistig bin ich schon immer König dieses Landes gewesen. Beugst du jetzt dein Knie vor mir ?
> Wenn nein, weshalb nicht ?


Wenn überhaupt bist du ein Troll.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> P.S.
> Wenn dein Körper gesund ist, dein Geist ist es nicht ( Was durch zig Studien bewiesen ist ) brauchen die Menschen psychische Hilfe


Der Geist gesund, er passt nur nicht mit dem Körper zusammen. Geschlechtsdysphorie kann man nicht einfach "wegtherapieren".


HomeboyST schrieb:


> und kein irreperables rumgeschnippel am zumeist noch Kindeskörper incl. Hormonblockern.


Kinder werden überhaupt nicht operiert und die einzige Aufgabe von Hormonblockern ist es, die Pubertät hinauszuzögern, damit man mehr Zeit zum Nachdenken bekommt, bevor man eine irreversible Entscheidung trifft.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Deine Irreale Welt anzuerkennen.


Toleranz scheint wohl leider wirklich irreal zu sein.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Doch, auch heute können wir EINDEUTIG das Geschlecht von Mumien, Dinosauriern etc. bestimmen.


Man kann vielleicht gewisse Geschlechtsmerkmale eindeutig bestimmen, aber diese Merkmale zeigen eben nicht immer eindeutig das Geschlecht. Hirnstrukturen und -aktivität werden dabei als Merkmale z.B. vollkommen ignoriert.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Ach hör doch auf rum zu schwurbeln. Faktum, entweder bist du ein Mann oder eine Frau.


Oder keins von beidem.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Niemals hast du ein funktionierenden *************** und auch eine Gebärmutter.


Das behauptet doch auch niemand.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Dein Ausgedachtes Geschlecht ist also nicht sozialen Ursprungs ?


Was soll ich mir ausgedacht haben?


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Du brauchst wirklich Hilfe.


Womit?


----------



## facopse (8. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Die LGBTQ 'Ideologen' haben nur damit ein Problem damit, wenn das 'anders Leben' beinhaltet, abweichende Lebensweisen zu verurteilen oder zu diskrimieren.
> 
> Wenn sexuelle Identität und Präferenz einfach für niemanden eine Rolle spielen würde, wer alles fein.
> 
> Warum darf sich nur eine Frau feminin geben? Warum ist es schlimm, wenn sich ein Mann feminin oder eine Frau maskulin gibt? Da beginnt es ja schon in unserer Gesellschaft.


Was ist daran so schlimm zu akzeptieren, dass das den meisten Menschen vollkommen egal ist und sie damit in Ruhe gelassen werden wollen?
Was ist so schlimm daran, an sich selbst zu arbeiten und mit dämlichen blicken oder Kommentaren klarzukommen lernen anstatt eine gesamte Gesellschaft umerziehen zu wollen?


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Widerspricht der erste Satz nicht dem folgenden?


Inwiefern?



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich sehe es halt so und mutmaßlich sehr nüchtern:
> Biologie ist Biologie und hoffentlich unstrittig.
> Der Mensch ist auch nix anderes als jedes beliebige Säugetier und hier gibt es nun mal nur die Grundfunktion "Männchen" und "Weibchen" zum banalen Zwecke der Fortpflanzung der Spezies.


Biologie ist nicht unstrittig, weil dies bedeuten würde, wir wüssten alles. Dem ist aber nicht so, also ist der Blick auf Biologie durchaus flexibel und lässt einen gewissen Interpretationsspielraum zu.
Natürlich geht es vor dem Hintergrund der Fortpflanzung primär um das Geschlecht, aber wir Menschen leben ja nicht nur, um uns fortzupflanzen. Also warum sollte, wenn Fortpflanzung nicht der einzige "Sinn" ist, unser Bild von Geschlecht nur vor diesem Hintergrund betrachtet werden?


compisucher schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass die LGBTQI+ Community (was in aller Welt soll eigentlich noch QI+ bedeuten, ich kenne nur LGBT  ) sich selbst in die Öffentlichkeit zerrt?
> Zumindest mir kommt es so vor.
> 
> Mein Bürokollege ist auch ein Schwuler und eine meiner Bauleiterinnen war irgendwann mal ein Mann.
> ...


Das Q steht für "queer", das I für "inter", das + für alle sonstigen Beschreibungen sexueller/geschlechtlicher Identität.
Ich persönlich finde, dass für sich selbst in der Öffentlichkeit nach Anerkennung streben nichts mit einem Gezerre zu tun hat.

Es muss ja auch überhaupt keine große Rolle spielen, welche Menschen man liebt oder ob man schon immer das gleiche Geschlecht hat. Aber mein Eindruck ist, sobald jemand das öffentlich äußert, muss er/sie sich dafür rechtfertigen. Warum? Warum ist es so ein Problem für andere(!), wenn sie erfahren, dass eine Person anders liebt und lebt, als sie sich das vorstellen können oder begrüßen?


----------



## facopse (8. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> In Ruhe gelassen ist ok.
> 
> Aber in Ruhe lassen heißt nicht unsichtbar sein.


Unsichtbar? LGB whatever ist omnipräsent. In den 80ern, 90ern, frühen 2000ern gab es schon zahlreiche Filme, die Homosexualität usw. behandelt haben. Es gab auch einige wirklich gute, die ich gerne geschaut habe. Heutzutage bekommt man es überall aufgedrückt, es wirkt künstlich, falsch und hat den faden Beigeschmack einer politischen Agenda.
Von Unsichtbarkeit kann überhaupt keine Rede sein.


Gaymer schrieb:


> Was so schlimm daran ist? Ganz einfach: Sich als Pariah in der Gesellschaft zu fühlen.


Du bist verantwortlich für deine Gefühle und niemand sonst.
Fühlst du dich wie eine "Pariah" liegt es an DIR, daran etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt immer Menschen, die ein Problem damit haben, wie andere leben. Die LGQTB Ideologen zählen dazu.


Ich würde wetten, dass niemand aus der LGBTQI+ Community ein Problem damit hat, wie Sie und ich leben. Sie fordern für sich Sichtbarkeit und Anerkennung ein, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das hat auch nichts mit einer Ideologie zu tun. Dieses Wort wird inflationär benutzt, um jede Strömung oder Sichtweise als ausgedacht hinzustellen.


Brontomimo schrieb:


> Technokratisch geleitete Prozesse werden von "Experten" entweder ganz konstruiert oder delegiert/kuratiert.
> 
> Verstehe ich deinen Post#131 richtig, sind wir uns beide einig, dass technische Abläufe typischer Art, also zB Ingenieurswissenschaften durchaus Experten benötigen.
> Die Herstellung von Halbleitern benötigt hochausgebildetes Personal, welches die High Tech Fertigung, zB von Mikroprozessoren zu jedem Zeitpunkt wissenschaftlich komplett nachvollziehen muss und ausserdem in der Lage sein sollte, diese stetig zu verfeinern und weiterzuenwickeln. Mit Nicht-Experten bekommt man höchstens _halbe Leitern_ hin..


Korrekt, dem stimme ich zu.



Brontomimo schrieb:


> Das hat allerdings nichts mit gesellschaftlichen und wenig mit philosophischen Problemen zu tun.
> Die 2928 neuen Geschlechter sind lediglich locker angedachte Konzepte. Diese kann man akzeptieren oder eben nicht. Genausogut könnte man verlangen, 100 weitere Konzepte von Füssen anzuerkennen. Diese müssen natürlich repräsentiert und überall mit Nackedeiparaden gefeiert werden. Ein ganzer Monat sollte der korrekten Fussideologie gewidmet werden, um lgbtpF+ über Hass triumphieren zu lassen. Alle Klassiker müssen podokorrekt barfüssig neuinterpretiert werden. Sprachforscher entwickeln nicht nur entsprechende neue Pronomen sondern müssen selbstredend für bisherige Randgruppen neuartige Permutationsmuster erschaffen mit denen man alle Identitätstitel verständlich adressieren kann- was man dann auch muss.


Ja, Geschlechter werden hierbei als Konzepte gedacht. Aber genau deswegen lassen sich ja (de-)konstruieren. Das Beispiel mit den Füßen ist totaler Unsinn, weil ein Mensch seine Identität nicht über seine Füße definiert, während eine Identifikation mit dem bei der Geburt erhaltenen genetischen Geschlecht durchaus einen Einfluss auf die Identität haben kann.



Brontomimo schrieb:


> Das Nicht-Anerkennen hiervon ist allerdings nicht automatisch eine positive Gegenthese oder Weltbild (im Sinne einer affirmativen Konstruktion). Nichtmal unbedingt eine Negation. Denn gesellschaftliche Themen und Politik drehen sich eben vor allem um Vernunft, um das Mögliche vom Unnötigen zu Trennen. Zumindest war das vor Kurzem noch so.


In der Politik ist diese Trennung bestimmt bis zu einem gewissen Grad sinnvoll, aber warum sollte in gesellschaftlichen Debatten diese Trennung aufrecht erhalten werden? Gesellschaft funktioniert dann gut, wenn sich alle Menschen einer Gesellschaft auch als Teil dieser verstehen und sehen.



Brontomimo schrieb:


> Es gibt für solcherlei belange eben keine(!) Experten. Die Schmusewissenschaften sind mehr ein Hobby als akademische Disziplin. Es gibt keine harten Theorien in diesem Umfeld, die mit klaren Zahlen getestet oder auch nur mit der Realität konfrontiert wurden.
> Klar kann man _theoretisch _Regenbogen Gesellschaften leben mit allen Geschlechtern, Parasexualitäten und weissderkuckuck noch allem. Allerdings ist die Quote von niedergegangenen Gesellschaften ziemlich hoch. Umgekehrt wissen wir auch welche Gesellschaften funktionieren. Sogar das Tierreich kennt die gleichen Grundregeln, die wir auch beachten müssen - vorrausgesetzt man möchte florieren.


Natürlich gibt es Expert:innen, über Ärzt:innen, Psycholog:innen, Erziehungs-/Sexualwissenschaftler:innen bis hin zu Menschen, die  auch dann Expert:innen sind, wenn sie sich auf theoretischer Ebene damit auseinander setzen. Das findet auch in einem akademischen Umfeld unter wissenschaftlichen Standards statt. Da dieses Feld aber noch relativ jung ist - im Vergleich zu anderen Disziplinen - gibt es natürlich noch nicht in dem Umfang Expertise wie bei anderen Feldern. Und wenn zu wenige Daten existieren, dann wäre es doch sinnvoll, darauf hinzuarbeiten, mehr valide Daten zu generieren, anstatt zu sagen, wir brauchen diese Disziplin nicht.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Zb ? Beinflusst mein Geschlecht jetzt wie schnell ich Kartoffeln schäle ?
> 
> Komischerweise umgehst du ja hier einfachste Fragen.
> 
> ...


Die erste Frage ist doch Blödsinn, darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum, dass sich eben nicht jeder Mensch mit dem bei der Geburt erworbenen genetischen Geschlecht wohlfühlt, weil diesem Geschlecht vielleicht spezifische Eigenschaften zugeschrieben werden, die man nicht besitzt.

Ich kann die Frage, was eine Frau ist, genauso wenig wie Sie beantworten. Ich bin ein Mann, fühle mich als solcher und werde alleine deswegen nie sagen können, was eine Frau ist.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> So ist das halt.
> Ich kann in einer Gesellschaft auch nicht leben wie ich es gern hätte.
> Oder erkennst du mich nun als deinen einzig waren König an und entrichtest mir die Steuern ?
> 
> Falls nicht, weshalb nicht ? Braucht es mehr Aufklärung ?


Aber ist nicht genau das doof, wenn man nicht so leben kann wie man gerne würde? Vor allem, weil diese Frage vor dem Hintergrund gestellt ist, dass es nicht um Wunschdenken im Hinblick auf irrelevante Dinge geht, sondern um essentielle Grundlagen für das Leben. Es ist doch ein Unterschied, ob ich nur sehr schwer mit meiner Identität leben kann, weil ich mich z.B. im falschen Körper fühle, oder ob ich einfach nur gerne über andere herrschen und Geld haben wollen würde.


----------



## facopse (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Ich würde wetten, dass niemand aus der LGBTQI+ Community ein Problem damit hat, wie Sie und ich leben.


Doch, die Tatsache, dass ich und millionen andere von dem Kram eigentlich gar nichts wissen möchten, ist für diese Gruppe I-D-E-O-L-O-G-E-N ganz offenbar ein massives Problem, weshalb sie ihre Agenda so aggressiv auf allen Kanälen pushen.


Martul schrieb:


> Sie fordern für sich Sichtbarkeit und Anerkennung ein, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Omnipräsenz und Verächtlichmachung Andersdenkender geht schon weit über eine bloße Einforderung von Sichtbarkeit und Anerkennung hinaus.


Martul schrieb:


> Das hat auch nichts mit einer Ideologie zu tun. Dieses Wort wird inflationär benutzt, um jede Strömung oder Sichtweise als ausgedacht hinzustellen.


Man kann die Wahrheit nicht oft genug wiederholen.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Die LGBTQ 'Ideologen' haben nur damit ein Problem damit, wenn das 'anders Leben' beinhaltet, von der 'Norm' abweichende Lebensweisen zu verurteilen oder zu diskrimieren.
> 
> Wenn sexuelle Identität und Präferenz einfach für niemanden eine Rolle spielen würde, wer alles fein.
> 
> Warum darf sich nur eine Frau feminin geben? Warum ist es schlimm, wenn sich ein Mann feminin oder eine Frau maskulin gibt? Da beginnt es ja schon in unserer Gesellschaft.


Nur weil etwas weit verbreitet ist muss das nicht gleich die "Norm" sein, nur so als Idee.

Es ist nicht schlimm, wenn sich ein Mann feminin oder eine Frau maskulin gibt. Oder fänden Sie es schlimm, wenn ich mir als Mann die Fingernägel lackieren würde? Was ist denn überhaupt feminin und was maskulin? Sind das nicht auch Zuschreibungen, die sich anpassen oder ändern ließen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Über welche Spezies genau reden wir gerade?


Über Menschen, die bei der Geburt kein Chromosomenpaar XX oder XY besitzen.


facopse schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm zu akzeptieren, dass das den meisten Menschen vollkommen egal ist und sie damit in Ruhe gelassen werden wollen?
> Was ist so schlimm daran, an sich selbst zu arbeiten und mit dämlichen blicken oder Kommentaren klarzukommen lernen anstatt eine gesamte Gesellschaft umerziehen zu wollen?


Wenn Ihnen diese Thematik egal wäre würden Sie hier nicht diskutieren. Oder setzen Sie sich etwa dafür ein, nicht mehr darüber diskutieren zu müssen? Dann könnten Sie das Diskutieren auch gleich lassen und Ihre Energie in Dinge stecken, die Ihnen Spaß machen.
Was ist so schlimm daran, andere Menschen einfach für sich eintreten zu lassen, wenn das eigene Leben dadurch überhaupt nicht verändert wird?


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Unsichtbar? LGB whatever ist omnipräsent. In den 80ern, 90ern, frühen 2000ern gab es schon zahlreiche Filme, die Homosexualität usw. behandelt haben. Es gab auch einige wirklich gute, die ich gerne geschaut habe. Heutzutage bekommt man es überall aufgedrückt, es wirkt künstlich, falsch und hat den faden Beigeschmack einer politischen Agenda.
> Von Unsichtbarkeit kann überhaupt keine Rede sein.


Nochmal, Omnipräsenz würde bedeuten, Sie würden kein anderes Thema in Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik mehr finden. Ist dem so? Ganz klar nein. Also schwafeln Sie nicht von Omnipräsenz, nur weil dieses Thema seit Jahrzehnten neben anderen Themen präsent ist.



facopse schrieb:


> Du bist verantwortlich für deine Gefühle und niemand sonst.


Na bitte, dann sind Sie doch aber alleine für Ihre Gefühle verantwortlich. Also schieben Sie die Verantwortung nicht auf andere ab, die Themen in die Welt setzen, mit denen Sie sich nicht auseinander setzen müssen.


----------



## facopse (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Wenn Ihnen diese Thematik egal wäre würden Sie hier nicht diskutieren. Oder setzen Sie sich etwa dafür ein, nicht mehr darüber diskutieren zu müssen? Dann könnten Sie das Diskutieren auch gleich lassen und Ihre Energie in Dinge stecken, die Ihnen Spaß machen.


Es ist mir nicht egal, wenn mir eine krakeelende Minderheit vorschreiben will, was ich zu denken und wie ich zu sprechen habe.



Martul schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm daran, andere Menschen einfach für sich eintreten zu lassen, wenn das eigene Leben dadurch überhaupt nicht verändert wird?


Gendersprache, (indirekte) Denk- und Sprechverbote, cancel-culture, wokeness in Film und Medien haben Einfluss auf unser aller Leben und davor kann sich nur schützen, wer ein Leben im Keller mit vorgezogenen Gardinen verbringt.


----------



## Martul (8. November 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Doch, die Tatsache, dass ich und millionen andere von dem Kram eigentlich gar nichts wissen möchten, ist für diese Gruppe I-D-E-O-L-O-G-E-N ganz offenbar ein massives Problem, weshalb sie ihre Agenda so aggressiv auf allen Kanälen pushen.


Dann folgen Sie diesen Kanälen doch einfach nicht, wenn es Sie nicht interessiert, ist nicht schwer.



facopse schrieb:


> Omnipräsenz und Verächtlichmachung Andersdenkender geht schon weit über eine bloße Einforderung von Sichtbarkeit und Anerkennung hinaus.


Wo bitte äußert sich die LGBTQI+ Community denn bitte verächtlich über Heterosexualität und Menschen, die mit ihrem Geschlecht zufrieden sind? Sie begeben sich hier in eine Opferrolle und vollführen eine Täter-Opfer-Umkehrt...


Gaymer schrieb:


> Hier geht es mir zu homophobisch zu, ich bin raus.
> 
> Nur eines: Zur Wahrheit gehört, dass klar weniger als 90% der Bevölkerung dem heteronormativen Standard angehört. Wenn die Realität in Film, Fernsehen, Büchern und sonst korrekt abgebildet wäre, würde es ganz anders aussehen, als sich viele das vorstellen können.
> 
> ...


Danke für diese klaren Worte!!!


facopse schrieb:


> Es ist mir nicht egal, wenn mir eine krakeelende Minderheit vorschreiben will, was ich zu denken und wie ich zu sprechen habe.


Niemand schreibt Ihnen vor, was Sie denken und wie Sie sprechen sollen! Aber Sie verlangen von anderen, dass sie ihre Gedanken für sich behalten sollen? Mehr Heuchelei geht echt nicht. Lassen Sie die anderen denken und reden wie sie wollen und denken und reden Sie, wie Sie wollen. Aber rechnen Sie dann auch mit Kritik, wenn Sie sich öffentlich äußern.



facopse schrieb:


> Gendersprache, (indirekte) Denk- und Sprechverbote, cancel-culture, wokeness in Film und Medien haben Einfluss auf unser aller Leben und davor kann sich nur schützen, wer ein Leben im Keller mit vorgezogenen Gardinen verbringt.


Ich habe selten so einen Bullshit gelesen. Es gibt keinerlei Denk- oder Sprechverbote (auch nicht indirekt), höchstens Gebote. Und wer sich dauernd der Begriffe Cancel Culture und Wokeness bedient, der muss ein frustiertes Leben bei all dem Wandel, der aktuell vonstatten geht, führen.


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


"Fehlende Sichtbarkeit in der Öffentlichkeit... "
und
"Die sexuelle Orientierung und das Geschlecht sind Privatsache, werden aber in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt..."

Widerspricht sich meiner Meinung nach.



Martul schrieb:


> Biologie ist nicht unstrittig, weil dies bedeuten würde, wir wüssten alles. Dem ist aber nicht so, also ist der Blick auf Biologie durchaus flexibel und lässt einen gewissen Interpretationsspielraum zu.


Das verstehe ich nicht.
Unabhängig davon, wie sich jemand selbst sieht oder fühlt, ist ja der in Prozentsätzen kaum feststellbarer Anteil an biologischen "Zwitter" (mir fiel spontan kein besseres Wort ein) an der Gesamtbevölkerung irrelevant für die Arterhaltung.
Ich sehe da keinen Interpretationsspielraum.
Das ist die biologische Grundfunktion des jeweiligen Körpers, also eben weiblich/männlich und völlig losgelöst von dem mentalen Empfinden eines Angehörigen der LGBTQI+ Community.



Martul schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es vor dem Hintergrund der Fortpflanzung primär um das Geschlecht, aber wir Menschen leben ja nicht nur, um uns fortzupflanzen.


Guter Punkt, aber warum muss es dann (auch sehr medienwirksam) diskutiert werden?



Martul schrieb:


> Also warum sollte, wenn Fortpflanzung nicht der einzige "Sinn" ist, unser Bild von Geschlecht nur vor diesem Hintergrund betrachtet werden?


Weil ich keinen tieferen Sinn in einer Geschlechtertrennung wie auch in einer weiteren Differenzierung in LGBTQI+ sehe.

Wenn alle gleich behandelt werden wollen ist es kontraproduktiv die Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten.

Es ist vielmehr zielführend herauszustellen, dass egal wie einer tickt, genau der gleichwertige Mensch ist.


Schau, global betrachtet sind wir gerade am Anfang der Gleichberechtigung der Frau.
Selbst in unserer mitteleuropäischen Gesellschaft gibt es spürbare Unterschiede in z. B. der Bezahlung.
Wir überwinden gerade mal mit Ach und mehr mit Krach das Jahrtausende alte Prinzip des Patriarchats, dass sich, warum auch immer, in den meisten Kulturen auf diesem Planeten durchgesetzt hatte.

Das funktioniert aber primär durch Gleichstellung und nicht in Form der Differenzierung, OK?

Ohne jetzt einem der LGBTQI+ auf den Schlips treten zu wollen ist doch die stets präsente Botschaft (die zumindest bei mir so ankommt):
Schau ich bin anders, akzeptiert es verdammt noch mal und wenn nicht, bist du ein verdammter Gröfaz-Anhänger.

Yo, mei, kann man machen.
Ich kann damit umgehen, auch wenn es manchmal echt nervt.
Aber unter vom Naturell her einfacher gestrickte Zeitgenossen der guten alten Machofraktion findet man dadurch nur sehr wenig Akzeptanz oder gar Freunde.

Ohne jetzt das Patriachats irgendwie verteidigen zu wollen, wird von der LGBTQI+ Community eine Akzepanz und Toleranz abgefordert, die aber gleichzeitig den "old fashioned" verwehrt wird.
Das kann nicht gut gehen... sorry...




Martul schrieb:


> Das Q steht für "queer", das I für "inter", das + für alle sonstigen Beschreibungen sexueller/geschlechtlicher Identität.


Danke für die Erklärung, Bildungslücke meinerseits.



Martul schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, dass für sich selbst in der Öffentlichkeit nach Anerkennung streben nichts mit einem Gezerre zu tun hat.


Was genau wird unter Anerkennung verstanden?
Leben und Leben lassen funktioniert in meinem sozialen Umfeld problemlos.
Stetes Streben nach Huldigung dürfte schwieriger werden...



Martul schrieb:


> Es muss ja auch überhaupt keine große Rolle spielen, welche Menschen man liebt oder ob man schon immer das gleiche Geschlecht hat. Aber mein Eindruck ist, sobald jemand das öffentlich äußert, muss er/sie sich dafür rechtfertigen. Warum?


Evtl. ein Wahrnehmungsproblem allgemeiner Natur?
Ich rechtfertige mich ja auch nicht, wenn ich Kishon-Like von "Meiner besseren Hälfte..." rede oder erzähle.
Das muss man doch nix erklären, wenn man von sich gibt "Mein Lebensabschnittspartner..."  (oder wie auch immer der Einzelne in seiner Situation es gerade nennt, also exemplarisch zu verstehen)
Es ist halt so, wie es ist, fertig.



Martul schrieb:


> Warum ist es so ein Problem für andere(!), wenn sie erfahren, dass eine Person anders liebt und lebt, als sie sich das vorstellen können oder begrüßen?


Auch hier, es gibt aus meiner Perspektive kein Problem, so lange man von einer völligen Selbstverständlichkeit ausgeht.
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass Angehörige der LGBTQI+ einfach zu wenig Selbstvertrauen haben und deswegen von sich aus immer auf deren "Andersartigkeit" hinweisen müssen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. November 2022)

Die Spezies Mensch hat genau zwei Keimzellen. Damit lassen sich nur zwei biologische Geschlechter bilden. Wer von weiteren Geschlechter phantasiert, möge mir doch bitte die dritte Keimzelle zeigen, die dafür notwendig wäre.

Der Nobelpreis in Medizin wäre dafür sicher.


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Hier geht es mir zu homophobisch zu, ich bin raus.


Finde ich schade.
Bin ja aus der "Normalofraktion", zu verstehen lernen kann ich aber nur dann, wenn ich weiss, wie jemand aus LGBTQ denkt.
Der Vorteil eines teilanonymisierten Forums liegt dann schlichtweg darin, das in meinem Umfeld einige aus dieser Community vorhanden sind, aber eben kaum offen darüber geredet wird (was ja vielleicht ein Punkt der Gesamtproblematik ist).



Gaymer schrieb:


> Denkt drüber nach: In einem Stadion mit 10000 Zuschauern sind 1000 Schwule/Bi/Trans Menschen. In jeder Schulklasse zwischen 2 und 5 nicht-Heteros. Beim Einkaufen ist rund jeder 5-10, dem ihr über den Weg lauft, Bi oder Schwul.


Der prozentuale Anteil glaube ich dir gerne.
Aber wie sieht denn die Perspektive von z. B. mir aus?
Ich "fühle" mich in der "demokratischen" Mehrheit, muss mir aber "gefühlt" übermäßig viel und primär über die Medien aus dem LGBTQ Umfeld anhören, ob ich es will oder nicht.

Nicht bitte als Vorwurf zu verstehen, aber wie genau gehst du in von einer anderen Perspektive aus mit so was um?

Beispiel:

Ich KENNE durchaus das Gefühl, andersartig zu sein.

Gehöre der Schwurblerfraktion in Bezug auf Covid-Impfung an.
Nichts zu diskutieren, einfach sacken lassen.

So und nun?
Minderheit.
Es wird allen Ernstes in der Öffentlichkeit über Enteignung, Kindesentzug, Gefängnisstrafen usw. diskutiert.
Dass noch keiner den Scheiterhaufen angezündet hat, hatte mich fast verwundert.

Es ist genau das Gleiche.
Versuche die Perspektive der Mehrheit mal anzunehmen...

Wie groß ist nun die Abscheu gegen mich Schwurbler, du in der Mehrheitsfraktion...?

Du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will...?


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. November 2022)

Ich für meinen Teil bin dahingehend sehr konservativ und würde sagen, dass überhaupt Sexualität zu sehr präsent ist in unserer Gesellschaft. Ich muss und will es einfach nicht wissen, mit wem und wie es Menschen gerne treiben wollen, dabei ist es mir egal ob Hetero oder Homo.
Ich brauche auch keine Games mit Romanzen und Sex.
Sowas gehört in die Privatsphäre eines jeden Menschen.


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Es ist so, dass in den letzten 15 Jahren eine Art Aufholjagd stattfindet. Wo Schwule Menschen früher praktisch nicht stattfanden (ich erinnere mich seht gut an den ersten Schwulen Kuss in der Lindenstraße in den 80ern...) sind viele Menschen in der kreativen Branche (zu denen überdurchschnittlich viele Schwule gehören) darauf bestrebt, dass die Lebensrealität etwas realistischer dargestellt wird.


Kann ich nachvollziehen, stimme ich auch zu, bringt aber "Probleme" mit sich, auf die komme ich noch zu sprechen.



Gaymer schrieb:


> Das bedeutet natürlich, dass ein Anstieg von nahezu 0 auf einige Prozent Anteil schwuler Menschen in den Medien jetzt extrem auffällt. Das ist mir schon klar.


Richtig und sehr gut erkannt.



Gaymer schrieb:


> Der Gegensturm, der entsteht, verwundert mich aber schon. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein schwuler Protagonist jemandem wehtut oder jemandem etwas wegnimmt. Was ist daran so schlimm, wenn auch mal ein Filmheld schwul ist? Ändert sich dadurch etwas für Dich?


Nein! Rein mental und von der Logik nicht, aber es gibt m.A. nach viel tiefere soziologisch-gesellschaftliche Probleme
Ich bin Jahrgang 1971 und schon in sehr großer Freizügigkeit aufgewachsen, allerdings gab es bei mir, obwohl Großstadtnähe, immer noch das Spießbürgertum, es domminierte.
Die Nachbarin am Fesnster, der "Dorflatsch", "wer treibt sich rum", "welches Girl wechselt häufiger ihre Freunde" etc. etc., von Homosexualität ganz zu schweigen.
Ich selber kann leider die  traurige Geschichte erzählen das ein Oberstufenlehrer einer IGS im Jahre *1991* seine Tochter von einer Stunde zur anderen des Elternhauses verwiesen hat, weil sie sich mit ihrer Freundin geoutet hat.
Meine Eltern Jahrgang 1948 berichteten noch darüber, welche Probleme es machte als gemischt konfessionelle kirchlich getraut zu werden oder als nicht verheiratetes Paar ein Zimmer in einer Pension oder Hotel zu bekommen, weil man zusammen den Urlaub verbrachte. Darüber hinaus schaue man sich mal an welche (nicht) "Rechte" eine Ehefrauoder Frau bis in die 1970er Jahre in einer Ehe hatte. Recht auf Arbeit, Konto, Führerschein etc.
Ich will damit sagen, dass die Spießigkeit aus der Gesellschaft bei weitem noch nicht völlig verschwunden ist und auch wenn es sich unendlich weit entfernt anfühlt, Menschen in ihren 50ern aber eher in ihren 60er Jahren, in ihrem Leben völlig anderes erlebt haben, bei den noch Älteren entsprechend.
Es ist richtig aufzuholen gar keine Frage, aber man sollte sich das was ich oben ausgeführt habe vor Augen führen und sich klar machen, dass das noch nicht so lange her ist, auch wenn es sich viel weiter weg anfühlt.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin dahingehend sehr konservativ und würde sagen, dass überhaupt Sexualität zu sehr präsent ist in unserer Gesellschaft. Ich muss und will es einfach nicht wissen, mit wem und wie es Menschen gerne treiben wollen, dabei ist es mir egal ob Hetero oder Homo.
> Ich brauche keine Games mit Romanzen und Sex.
> Sowas gehört in die Privatsphäre eines jeden Menschen.


Es spiegelt aber die Lebensrealität, und Romanzen und Sexualkität spielen zumindestens in Europa schon Jahrhunderte eine Rolle  zB. in Theatern, Romanen, Gedichten, Opern etc. Insoweit werden sie von neueren Medien natürlich adaptiert.



Gaymer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass Coronaleugner aus Sicht der Meinungsmehrheit (zu der ich mich in diesem Fall zähle), als gefährdung wahrgenommen werden. Nicht nur gesundheitlich, sondern weil Impfgegner auch dafür sorgen, dass Coronaeinschränkungen noch länger notwendig werden und somit jedem in seinem Leben unmittelbar beeinträchtigen.


Ich will das nur für Ihn richtig stellen, er leugnet überhaupt nicht Corona, er glaubt allerdings aus reichhaltiger persönlicher Erfahrung nicht an die (völlige) Harmlosigkeit der Impfstoffe.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Und es gibt Menschen, die andere Varianten aufweisen, biologisch ganz eindeutig. Es geht doch nicht darum, dass Menschen nur in Kategorien eingeteilt werden, um sich fortzupflanzen? Das Geschlecht beeinflusst eben noch so viel mehr als die Möglichkeit(!) sich fortzupflanzen.


Natürlich, aber rein biologisch geht es immer um Fortpflanzung. Frauen haben hier von der Evolution einen Nackenschlag bekommen, da ihr Becken ein Kompromiss aus Bewegung und Gebären darstellt.
Männer haben dieses Problem nicht. Dafür haben Männer halt nur ein X Chromosom. Gibt es also genetische Defekte an diesem Chromosom, hat er kein zweites X um das auszugleichen. Daher sind deutlich mehr Männer farbenblind als Frauen.
Wie schon gesagt, jeder kann so leben wie er möchte. Mich stört es auch nicht, wenn schwule Männer händchenhaltend durch die Stadt gehen oder dass lesbische Frauen Kinder durch Samenspenden bekommen.
Ich persönlich gehe halt nicht durch die Stadt und sage jedem, dass ich heterosexuell bin. Andere wollen halt, dass jeder weiß, wie er/sie/es lebt. Ist ja auch kein Problem. Jeder wie er mag.


Martul schrieb:


> Es gibt aber leider Teile der Gesellschaft, die Betroffene eben nicht einfach so leben lassen wie diese möchten. Und genau deshalb braucht es Aufklärung und Repräsentation. Zumal ich denke, dass - wenn überhaupt - die meisten Menschen höchstens tolerieren, aber kaum akzeptieren.


Aber das ist doch die absolute Minderheit. Klar gibt es in der Gesellschaft Leute, die das nicht akzeptieren. Da gibts auch noch andere, die z. B. wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse ablehnen (ich meine nicht nur Flacherdler ) und welche, die denken, dass ihre Unterart des Homo Sapiens besser ist als andere Unterarten.
Und die Leute brauchst du nicht aufklären, da ist schon alles verloren. Die erreichst du nicht mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es spiegelt aber die Lebensrealität, und Romanzen und Sexualkität spielen zumindestens in Europa schon Jahrhunderte eine Rolle  zB. in Theatern, Romanen, Gedichten, Opern etc. Insoweit werden sie von neueren Medien natürlich adaptiert.


Romanzen spielen in Gedichten, Romanen, Theatern, Filme usw auf der ganzen Welt und in sämtlichen Kulturen eine große Rolle, weil es zutiefst menschlich und Liebe auch ein seelisches Grundbedürfnis ist. Das meinte ich aber nicht. Ich meine die starke Sexualisierung der Gesellschaft. Das ist aber ein breites Thema, welches wohl den Rahmen des Threads sprengen würde. Sehe aber diesen Zwang seine Sexualität unbedingt in der Öffentlichkeit allen Menschen aufzudrängen als ein Teil des größeren Problems auf dem Weg zu einer übersexualisierten Gesellschaft.


----------



## JoM79 (8. November 2022)

Es wird einem ja nicht nur die Sexualität aufgedrängt. 
Hetzutage muss gefühlt fast jeder, jedem, zu fast jeder Zeit mitteilen, was er gerade macht, wie es ihm geht, was ihn bewegt etc. 
Irgendwie will heutzutage jeder die Aufmerksamkeit anderer Leute haben.


----------



## soulstyle (8. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sehe aber diesen Zwang seine Sexualität unbedingt in der Öffentlichkeit allen Menschen aufzudrängen als ein Teil des größeren Problems auf dem Weg zu einer übersexualisierten Gesellschaft.


Das gab es auch vor 500 Jahren das man sich in einer gewissen Öffentlichkeit bei gleichgesinten nackt oder ähnlich zeigt.
Es hatte nur nicht die Reichweite der heutigen Zeit gehabt die durch das  Internet geben ist.
Fängt an von Nacktmalerei, bis hin zu den Printausgaben an bis hin das sich bestimmte Personenkreise in
Gebieten getroffen haben um sich nackt zu presäntieren.
Es gibt heute noch FKK.
Also an der Sexualität des Menschen hat sich nichts geändert.
Es war immer schon so und wird es auch bleiben.
Heute krigt es halt jeder mit und deshalb meint man es wird mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es wird einem ja nicht nur die Sexualität aufgedrängt.
> Hetzutage muss gefühlt fast jeder, jedem, zu fast jeder Zeit mitteilen, was er gerade macht, wie es ihm geht, was ihn bewegt etc.
> Irgendwie will heutzutage jeder die Aufmerksamkeit anderer Leute haben.


Könnte man auch als Social Media Krankheit bezeichnen.
Eine Menge Menschen meinen heute halt, sie, oder ihr  gelebtes Leben, wären so wichtig, das sie jedem davon erzählen müssen und dafür Anerkennung und Zustimmung erwarten und wenn das nicht kommt, dann werden sie halt sehr böse gemobbt, von der "Gesellschaft" und anderen Menschen diskriminiert (was bitte nicht falsch verstanden werden soll, das es keine gesellschaftlichen Fälle von Diskriminierung gibt / gäbe).

Was diese Personen aber gerne zu vergessen scheinen, niemand, bzw. nicht alle, müssen "alles" toll finden, wenn ich ihnen z.B. eben meine sexuellen Neigungen erzähle und wenn so ein Algoritmus dann halt meint, mir auf solchen Plattformen, das auf die Nase binden zu müssen, das ich das lese, muss man halt auch damit rechnen, das Menschen es kommentieren, die es eben auch nicht toll finden.

Genau das gleiche würde vermutlich auch passieren wenn man in eine x-beliebige, volle, Kneipe geht und dort einfach in den Raum posaunt, nur halt in kleineren Rahmen.
Ein paar würden sagen ist ja toll, ein paar schön für dich, ein paar würden sich davon genervt fühlen und ein paar dich direkt anpampen.

Was scheinbar heute bei so einigen nicht mehr zu funktionieren scheint ist halt Kritikfestigkeit, wer keine Kritik möchte stellt sich halt nicht auf einen "Marktplatz" und posaunt los, wo er erwarten muss und kann, dass halt auch Gegenwind, ob sachlich, oder unsachlich, kommen wird.

Und wer dabei von anderen "100%ige Toleranz" erwartet, erwartet von anderen im Grunde "100%ige Intoleranz, das gilt auch für gewisse Personen und Gruppen im LGBTQ+ Bereich.


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Das gab es auch vor 500 Jahren das man sich in einer gewissen Öffentlichkeit bei gleichgesinten nackt oder ähnlich zeigt.
> Es hatte nur nicht die Reichweite der heutigen Zeit gehabt die durch das Internet geben ist.
> Fängt an von Nacktmalerei, bis hin zu den Printausgaben an bis hin das sich bestimmte Personenkreise in
> Gebieten getroffen haben um sich nackt zu presentieren.
> ...


Das kann man schon statistisch erkennen!
Die 6,7,8 Kinder pro Frau im Mittelalter gab es ja nicht, weil die so hervorragend über ihren Zyklus bescheid wussten und geplant Kinder bekommen haben, sondern viel eher aus der Frequenz des Verkehrs.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Könnte man auch als Social Media Krankheit bezeichnen.
> Eine Menge Menschen meinen heute halt, sie, oder ihr gelebtes Leben, wären so wichtig, das sie jedem davon erzählen müssen und dafür Anerkennung und Zustimmung erwarten und wenn das nicht kommt, dann werden sie halt sehr böse gemobbt, von der "Gesellschaft" und anderen Menschen diskriminiert.


Auch!
Die Zusschaustellung, Extrovertiertheit, Mitteilungsbedürfnis gab es schon immer bei Teilen von Menschen.
Was ich interessant finde oder differenzierter sehe ist eine Verlagerung.
Früher war der "Voyeurismus" der Masse, was man als Spießigkeit bezeichnete und es wurde sich "das Maul eben über alle zerissen" die nicht der Masse entsprachen. Die Spießigkeit wird immer mehr aus der Gesellschaft teilweise verdrängt, "Gossip" gibt es zwar immer noch, aber anders als früher.
Nun treffen sich Extrovertierheit und Voyeurismus zwecks Geschäftsbeziehung im Internet.
Wenn mir einer 2000 erzählt hätte ein Influencer oder eine Influencerin könnte richtig Geld damit verdienen sein Leben zu Schau zu stellen, hätte ich ihm den Vogel gezeigt, allerdings scheinen die "Mechanismen" immer noch zu funktionieren, nur auf andere Art.
Ist schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass das die ganze Zeit passiert. In Film, Buch, TV, auf der Straße, in Clubs, einfach überall.
> 
> Von Heten.


Natürlich gibt es das, wobei ich das auf der Straße so noch nicht erlebt habe, das jemand erstmal unverhohlen losgeplappert hat, was er so sexuell treibt, obwohl ich in Berlin wohne und jeden Tag mit ÖPNV zur Arbeit fahre.

Mag vielleicht dadran liegen das die Menschen dann analog doch noch sowas wie Reste von "persönliche Scham" besitzen, in direkter Umgebung von Fremden Menschen loszulegen und über ihr Sexleben zu sprechen, was ihnen aber scheinbar gerade in der "Anonymität" des Internets, dann spätestens abhanden kommt.

Aber, niemand muss ein Buch, Serie, oder Film gucken wo sexuelle Präverenzen vorkommen und es gibt auch genug Werke in denen sexuelle Vorlieben nicht thematisiert werden, weil das (gesellschaftliche) Leben, wenn auch aus Sicht der Natur eigentlich nicht, da geht es im Grunde nur um fressen, schlafen, fortplfanzen,  auch aus mehr als dem besteht.

Nur im Internet kannst du dich dem halt als Person schwer entziehen, da dort immer mehr  Algorithmen bestimmen was man sieht und dir dann auch Sachen automatisch vor die Nase hauen, die dich eigentlich eben nicht interessieren, wo diese aber meinen, sie müssten dich ja auch interessieren, weil xyz, was du dir angeschaut hast, "ähnlich" war.


----------



## soulstyle (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann man schon statistisch erkennen!
> Die 6,7,8 Kinder pro Frau im Mittelalter gab es ja nicht, weil die so hervorragend über ihren Zyklus bescheid wussten und geplant Kinder bekommen haben, sondern viel eher aus der Frequenz des Verkehrs.


Mit Sicherheit nicht lt Recherche.

Es waren weit aus mehr als 6 Kinder pro Familie.
Viele Kinder starben so ca 50%.
Viele Frauen hatten viele Fehlgeburten da Sie nicht wussten das sie schwanger waren.
Viele Fehlgeburten dadurch.
Siehe hier und viele andere Quellen.
Klar wird durch die sexuelle Freizügigkeit mehr zum S3x animiert.
Aber das war früher nicht anders als heute, es waren halt nur mit anderen Mitteln und Wege übertragen.
Übrigens Prostitution ältestes Gewerbe, bestimmt schon gehört.

Ich persönlich finde es nicht so gut mit der Freizügigkeit nur mal so zur Info.
Intimität soll auch intim bleiben.


----------



## seahawk (8. November 2022)

Wobei Rowling ja eigentlich einen durchaus richtigen Punkt angesprochen hat und zwar den Konflikt zwischen Feminismus und Transrechten. Das berührt Dinge wie den Sport aber auch ein generelles Sicherheitsgefühl. Leider sind einige Feministinen heute transfreindlich, aber die Transcommunity zeigt auch nicht viel Verständnis für das Problem. Leider werden da immer seltene Extremfälle angeführt um die Stimmung zu vergiften und das Patriarchat und die CIS Normativen Männer freuen sich über den Streit.


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht lt Recherche.
> 
> Es waren weit aus mehr als 6 Kinder pro Familie.
> Viele Kinder starben so ca 50%.
> ...


Ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht ganz!
Vielleicht haben wir auch aneinander vorbei geredet.
Mein Post war eher darauf bezogen, das auch "früher" Sexualität ein "bestimmender" Lebensinhalt war oder zur Gesellschaft durchaus dazu gehörte und nicht "alleine" der Reproduktion diente, wie es mache darstellen.
Mein Statistik Beispiel sollte das untermauern.


----------



## seahawk (8. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Ich kann dem extremen Hass der Trans- und LGBTQ-Community gegen Rowling nicht ganz nachvollziehen. In so fern bin ich ausnahmsweise mal Deiner Meinung @seahawk
> 
> Gerade Menschen, die Verfolgung und Vorurteile erfahren haben, sollten besser darin sein, andere Anschauungen zu akzeptieren, auch wenn man sie nicht teilt. Aber es ist leider oft anders.



Leider gibt es Feministinnen, die Transmenschen nicht akzeptieren und ihnen das selbstbestimmte Geschlecht aberkennen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es da die Forderungen des Feminismus zum Schutz der biologischen Frauen, die ja im Bezug auf hetero-Männer absolut berechtigt sind. Am Ende denke ich, dass es da an gewissen Maximalforderungen auf beiden Seiten liegt. Eine Transfrau ist eine Frau, aber es ist imho auch völlig okay, dass man den Testosteronspiegel misst bevor sie an sportlichen Wettkämpfen für biologische Frauen teilnehmen darf.


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich will das nur für Ihn richtig stellen, er leugnet überhaupt nicht Corona, er glaubt allerdings aus reichhaltiger persönlicher Erfahrung nicht an die (völlige) Harmlosigkeit der Impfstoffe.


Danke an der Stelle für die Nachschärfung.
Leugnen tue ich gar nix, eher im Gegenteil.
Ich hab es sehr ernst genommen und meine alten Herrschaften dazu überredet, sich impfen zu lassen.
Und ich habe konsequent vermieden, direkten Kontakt zu vulnerablen Gruppen während der Pandemie zu haben.
Ich respektiere jeden, für den ein Vakzin die richtige Entscheidung ist.
Nur in dem Kontext zum eigentlichen Thema will ich selbst- und nicht fremdbestimmt entscheiden, was für mich gut ist und was nicht. 
Und ich habe mich im Bewußtsein aller Konsequenzen dagegen entschieden.
Thats all.


Gaymer schrieb:


> Gerade Menschen, die Verfolgung und Vorurteile erfahren haben, sollten besser darin sein, andere Anschauungen zu akzeptieren, auch wenn man sie nicht teilt. Aber es ist leider oft anders.


Genau um das geht es...


----------



## soulstyle (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mein Statistik Beispiel sollte das untermauern.


Jo da bin ich voll bei Dir!


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> 
> Sex und Orgien sind ebenfalls ein erheblicher Teil der Lebensrealität des Menschen, und zwar schon immer.
> 
> Es ist eher so, dass bestimmte Kreise erkannt haben, dass man über angeblich göttliche Moral und Regeln die Massen wunderbar kontrollieren kann. Konstrukte, die freien Sex und auch Homosexualität moralisch fragwürdig darstellen, sind alle menschengemacht.


Das sieht die religiöse Lesart eben anders. Aber auch wenn wir den religiösen Aspekt hier rausnehmen und uns der evolutionstheoretischen Sichtweise der Entwicklung des Menschen bedienen, ist Kleidung tragen in der Öffentlichkeit, vertraglich geregelte Sexualität, wie Ehe oder feste Partnerschaft, und insgesamt die Bildung von Kultur, die uns Menschen von Tieren unterscheiden lässt, doch ein Fortschritt.
Ansonsten können wir ja gerne wieder alle nackt draußen rumlaufen, Orgien haben und uns wie Tiere benehmen.
Wäre aber ein zivilisatorischer Rückschritt.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ansonsten können wir ja gerne wieder alle nackt draußen rumlaufen, Orgien haben und uns wie Tiere benehmen.
> Wäre aber ein zivilisatorischer Rückschritt.


Das ist deine Kultur. In anderen Kulturen haben Stämme andere Stämme überfallen, die Männer getötet und die Frauen verschleppt um sich mit ihnen zu paaren. So wurde der Genpool wieder erneuert.
Das ist aus unserer, europäischer Sicht menschenverachtend aber die menschliche Zivilisation ist auch dort zu finden.
Und im  alten Griechenland war Hebephilie durchaus normal. Auch das lehnen heute ab, aber die Menschheit hat wirklich alles durchgemacht und in anderen Kulturen ist es üblich, die Frauen zu unterdrücken und sie zu verheiraten, egal, ob sie wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das sieht die religiöse Lesart eben anders. Aber auch wenn wir den religiösen Aspekt hier rausnehmen und uns der evolutionstheoretischen Sichtweise der Entwicklung des Menschen bedienen, ist Kleidung tragen in der Öffentlichkeit, vertraglich geregelte Sexualität, wie Ehe oder feste Partnerschaft, und insgesamt die Bildung von Kultur, die uns Menschen von Tieren unterscheiden lässt, doch ein Fortschritt.


Ist das wirklich so?
Nicht falsch verstehen, auf unseren Kulturraum trift das zu, zu aller erst aus klimatischen Bedingungen und dann den zivilisatorischen und religiösen Entwicklungen.
Stämme aus Afrika oder Amazonas und ich glaube auch der Australischen Ureinwohner liefen noch bis ins 19 Jh. oder ihrer Entdeckung mit sichtbaren "Geschlechtsteilen" umher, schlicht weil wohl nicht die "klimatische" und religiöse Notwendigkeit bestand.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so?
> Nicht falsch verstehen, auf unseren Kulturraum trift das zu, zu aller erst aus klimatischen Bedingungen und dann den zivilisatorischen und religiösen Entwicklungen.
> Stämme aus Afrika oder Amazonas und ich glaube auch der Australischen Ureinwohner liefen noch bis ins 19 Jh. oder ihrer Entdeckung mit sichtbaren "Geschlechtsteilen" umher, schlicht weil wohl nicht die "klimatische" und religiöse Notwendigkeit bestand.


Stimmt, guter Punkt!
Dann liegt es wohl tatsächlich an den monotheistischen Religionen - weil auffallend dort, wo sich monotheistische Religionen durchsetzen konnten, freizügige Sexualität stark reglementiert wurde, was tatsächlich auch dazu passt, dass heutzutage in den Ländern, in denen Religion im öffentlichen Leben keine große Rolle spielt, freizügige Sexualität wieder mehr Raum bekommen darf.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Gerade Menschen, die Verfolgung und Vorurteile erfahren haben, sollten besser darin sein, andere Anschauungen zu akzeptieren, auch wenn man sie nicht teilt. Aber es ist leider oft anders.


Sollte man eigentlich als rein logische Schlussfolgerung  meinen,  aber wie wenig dem in der Realität oft ist, kannst du im Moment auch wieder einmal mehr gut in Israel und den dortigen Wahlen beobachten, wo Ultrarechte und Netanjahu miteinander liebäugeln.

Die israelische Ultrarechte sind auch alles, aber keine rechtskonservativen "Klosterbrüder", das sind knallharte religöse rechtsaußen Rassisten, mit maximal konservativer Auslegung des jüdischen Glaubens und Anhänger einer schon, ohne Untertreibung, als militant zu bezeichnenden Siedlungspolitik, gerne auch, zum Bau neuer Siedlungen, mit Vertreibung von dort lebenden Palästinensern, auch unter Waffengewalt, sowie glühende Anhänger einer "Großisrael" Vision (auch wenn man zumindest davon ausgehen kann, das sie letzteres ehr nicht "aktiv" versuchen werden umzusetzen, da ihnen zumindest da wohl starker internationaler Wind entgegenwehen täte).

Wenn solche Menschen also in einem Volk, das millionenfach systematische Vernichtung und das Ergebnis von fanatischen Hass am eigenen Leib spüren durfte, nur einige Jahrzehnte später solche Menschen für wählbar und "richtig" hält, sollte das wohl Aufschluss dadrüber geben wie sehr man in anderen Angelegenheiten generell dadrauf vertrauen sollte, das Menschen, die selber Ausgrenzung, Diskriminierung, ect. erfahren haben, grundsätzlich ein Verständnis für die Bedürfnisse und das Leid anderer besitzen "müssen", in selbiges hineinversetzen können, oder sie das ggf. persönlich auch nur, über ihre eigenen Interessen hinaus, tangiert.

Und genau auch dadrum, ist auch nicht einmal jedes Ansinnen aller Feministen "automatisch" gut und vernünftig, noch "automatisch" alles was aus Richtung LGBTQ+ , farbig, kommt, oder auch nur aus der Ecke, welcher einen gesteigerten Ausbau von Fahrstühlen, an Bahnhöfen, für körperlich eingeschränkte Personen, einfordert (überspitzt dargelegt), ect. pp.

Man sollte alle Dinge / Anliegen am Ende möglichst immer individuell betachten und unabhängig von den Personen / Gruppen die das lauthals fordern.
Weil nicht jeder der laut genug "Diskriminierung" schreit hat damit "automatisch recht", genauso wenig wieder jeder "automatisch Unrecht" hat, wenn er sich zu afrikanischer Kultur äußert und selbst aber kein (farbiger) Afrikaner ist. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Stimmt, guter Punkt!
> Dann liegt es wohl tatsächlich an den monotheistischen Religionen - weil auffallend dort, wo sich monotheistische Religionen durchsetzen konnten, freizügige Sexualität stark reglementiert wurde, was tatsächlich auch dazu passt, dass heutzutage in den Ländern, in denen Religion im öffentlichen Leben keine große Rolle spielt, freizügige Sexualität wieder mehr Raum bekommen darf.



"Irrwitzigerweise" ist als monotheistische Religion gerade das Christentum die Religion gewesen, welche durch die Personengruppe erst überhaupt seinen (erfolgreichen) Siegeszug in die Mitte der antiken (römischen) Gesellschaft antreten hat können, die die Jahrhunderte danach, durch selbiges, oft (mit) am meisten in ihm "diskriminiert" wurde, durch die Frauen.
Es waren meist die Frauen, die im frühen Stadium der Ausbreitung, mit die eifrigsten Verbereiterinnen waren und den christlichen Glauben in die eigenen Familien trugen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sollte man eigentlich als rein logische Schlussfolgerung  meinen,  aber wie wenig dem in der Realität oft ist, kannst du im Moment auch wieder einmal mehr gut in Israel und den dortigen Wahlen beobachten, wo Ultrarechte und Netanjahu miteinander liebäugeln.
> 
> Die israelische Ultrarechte sind auch keine rechtskonservativen "Klosterbrüder", das sind knallharte religöse rechtsaußen Rassisten, mit maximal konservativer Auslegung des jüdischen Glaubens und Anhänger einer schon ohne Untertreibung als militant zu bezeichnenden Siedlungspolitik, gerne auch, zum Bau neuer Siedlungen, mit gewaltsamer Vertreibung von dort lebenden Palästinensern dafür, sowie glühende Anhänger einer "Großisrael" Vision.
> 
> Wenn solche Menschen also in einem Volk, das millionenfach systematische Vernichtung und das Ergebnis von fanatischen Hass am eigenen Leib spüren durfte Jahrzehnte später solche Menschen für wählbar und richtig hält, sollte das wohl Aufschluss dadrüber geben wie sehr man in anderen Angelegenheiten dadrauf vertrauen sollte, das Menschen, die selber Ausgrenzung, Diskriminierung und Leid erfahren haben, grundsätzlich ein Verständnis für das Leid anderer besitzen, oder sie das ggf. persönlich tangiert.


Um ehrlich zu sein, fiel mir dazu auch nur Itrael ein, wollte mich aber zurückhalten, bevor die anti semitismus Keule herausgeholt wird. Aber ja, du bringst es exakt auf den Punkt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Biologie. Männliche Säugetiere bestehen aus einem X und einem Y Chromosom und weibliche Säugetiere haben 2 X Chromosomen. Und damit ist der Fall dann auch schon wieder geschlossen und der Rest erübrigt sich. Dein Beispiel XYY ist eine Anomalie und kommt mit zB. mit Entwicklungsverzögerungen oder Funktionsstörungen einher. Es ist nicht der von der Natur vorhergesehene Weg.



XYY und XXY führen ebenfalls zu männlichen Geschlechtsmerkmalen. Im Schnitt über sehr viele Personen sind die bei Männern mit mehreren X-Chromosomen zwar weniger stark ausgeprägt, der Unterschied ist aber klein im Vergleich zu allgemeinen Spanne, die man bereits innerhalb von XY-chromosomalen beobachten kann. Heißt also: "irgendwas mit Y" ist immer chromosomal männlich. 

Von *biologischer Seite* spielt Inter nur bei horomonellen Störungen und daraus resultierender uneindeutiger Ausprägung der Gonaden eine Rolle (Hermaphrodismus). Aber das sind so verdammt wenige Fälle, dass man sich fragen muss, ob diese abseits einer dritten Geschlechtsangabe im Pass, falls sie keine geschlechtsangleichende Operation wünschen, überhaupt eine gesondere Beachtung erfordern? Wir streichen ja auch nicht die Formulierung "wie sie sehen" aus dem Wortschatz, nur weil Synästheten das gezeigte möglicherweise schmecken. (Die sind afaik sogar zahlreicher.)

Und wer über *nicht biologische*, soziale Merkmale reden will, soll sich dafür gefälligst ein eigenes Wort suchen. "Geschlecht" ist halt schon vergeben und zwar nicht für Gender, sondern für das biologische Geschlecht und vielleicht noch für den Kasus. Gleiches gilt für Mann und Frau. Und wer der Meinung ist, dass soziales in unserem Leben wichtiger als biologisches ist (dem würde ich durchaus zustimmen), der sollte dann ja wohl auch kein Problem damit haben, dass eine Frau als Frau und ein Mann als Mann bezeichnet und auf sie verweisende Attribute gemäß deutsche Grammatik dekliniert werden, weil das abseits einer verständlichen Sprachnutzung eben einfach nicht wichtig ist. Vollkommen unabhängig davon, wer von beiden Rock trägt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2022)

.


Martul schrieb:


> Und es gibt Menschen, die andere Varianten aufweisen, biologisch ganz eindeutig. Es geht doch nicht darum, dass Menschen nur in Kategorien eingeteilt werden, um sich fortzupflanzen? Das Geschlecht beeinflusst eben noch so viel mehr als die Möglichkeit(!) sich fortzupflanzen.



Eigentlich nicht. So behaupten es zumindest Feministinnen vehement seit über 100 Jahren und so steht es seit längerem auch im Grundgesetz.

(Rein biologisch würde ich zwar sagen, dass es z.B. irgendwie trotzdem Einfluss auf z.B. Körpergröße hat, aber das würde ja bedeuten, dass sich Frauen für bestimmte Berufen schlechter eignen als Männer und deswegen aus legitimen Gründe schlechtere Jobwahlmöglichkeiten und damit -chancen hätten. Und das kann ja, insbesondere auch laut denjenigen, die z.B. Sprachvorschriften fordern, unmöglich wahr sein, also lautet die Schlussfolgerung, dass Frauen in absolut jeder Hinsicht identisch zu Männern sind, außer bei der Gebärfähigkeit.)




TohruLP schrieb:


> Nach der Geburt war das Kind einfach erstmal nur damit beschäftigt, zu "überleben". Viele Betroffene haben aber schon im Kindesalter festgestellt, dass bei ihnen irgendwas nicht passt.



Da frage ich mich übrigens immer:
Was eigentlich?
Wie kann vor Erwachen der eigenen Sexualität irgendwas geschlechtsbezogenes "nicht passen", wenn es doch in einer sozial halbwegs neutralen, keine veralteten Rollenklischees wiederspiegelnden Erziehung gar keine Unterschiede zwischen Jungen und Mädchen gibt?




Martul schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit den Füßen ist totaler Unsinn, weil ein Mensch seine Identität nicht über seine Füße definiert, während eine Identifikation mit dem bei der Geburt erhaltenen genetischen Geschlecht durchaus einen Einfluss auf die Identität haben kann.



Es soll Menschen geben, die trauen sich im Sommer nicht in die Öffentlichkeit, wenn was mit ihren Zehennägeln nicht stimmt. Für andere spielen die Füße eine wichtige Rolle bei der Partnerwahl. Wieso sprichst du diesen Menschen einen Teil ihres Charakters ab? Haben die keine Rechte? Verdienen die es, so diskriminiert zu werden?



> Die erste Frage ist doch Blödsinn, darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum, dass sich eben nicht jeder Mensch mit dem bei der Geburt erworbenen genetischen Geschlecht wohlfühlt



Tjo. Die Gene können wir aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr ändern.



> , weil diesem Geschlecht vielleicht spezifische Eigenschaften zugeschrieben werden, die man nicht besitzt.



Das wiederum können wir ändern. Als Gesellschaft, in dem wir aufhören, Geschlechern irgendwelche Eigenschaften zuzuschreiben, die überhaupt nichts mit dem Geschlecht zu tun haben. Aber warum sollte man deswegen einen Körper verändern, wenn die Gesellschaft bescheuert ist? Und noch viel wichtiger: Warum sollte man von der Gesellschaft verlangen, dass sie auf derart veränderte Körper anders reagiert, wenn es doch wesentlich zielstrebiger wäre zu verlangen, dass die Gesellschaft aufhört, diese spezifischen Eigenschaften überhaupt mit Körperlichkeiten zu assoziieren?

Ich kann verstehen, dass eine Frau, die traditionell weibliche Rollen nicht mag, nicht will, dass man ihr traditionell weibliche Rollenbilder aufzwingt. Genau aus dem Grund hat man Jahrhundertelang für Gleichberechtigung gekämpft. Und genau deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum man besagte Frau jetzt ""Mann"" nennen und ihr traditionell männliche Rollenbilder aufzwingen soll? Das wäre genau das Gegenteil von Fortschritt. Und Menschen, die weder männliche noch weibliche Klischees toll finden, kann so ein Satz sowieso nie gerecht werden. Es ist Zeit, diesen Mittelalterkram endlich hinter sich zu lassen und jeden so leben zu lassen, wie er will. Ohne dass sein Geschlecht dabei abseits der Sexualität irgend eine Rolle spielt.



> Ich kann die Frage, was eine Frau ist, genauso wenig wie Sie beantworten. Ich bin ein Mann, fühle mich als solcher und werde alleine deswegen nie sagen können, was eine Frau ist.



Aus gleicher Perspektive würde ich mal sagen: Was geiles 




Gaymer schrieb:


> Denkt drüber nach: In einem Stadion mit 10000 Zuschauern sind 1000 Schwule/Bi/Trans Menschen. In jeder Schulklasse zwischen 2 und 5 nicht-Heteros. Beim Einkaufen ist rund jeder 5-10, dem ihr über den Weg lauft, Bi oder Schwul.



Und jeder einzelne davon ist Mensch (999+ davon entweder Mann oder Frau) und sollte als solcher behandelt werden, solange sich keine sexuelle Beziehung anbahnt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Ich KENNE durchaus das Gefühl, andersartig zu sein.
> 
> ...



Ihr könnt euch wenigstens auf Massendemos tummeln und bekommt jede Menge Aufmerksamkeit. Was soll ich als Post-Covid-Bedenkenträger und Zero-Covid-Befürworter denn sagen  ? Einsam zu Hause eingesperrt und niemand beachtet einen  !





Gaymer schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass das die ganze Zeit passiert. In Film, Buch, TV, auf der Straße, in Clubs, einfach überall.
> 
> Von Heten.



Du solltest dir andere Straßen und ggf. Unterhaltungsmedien suchen  .
(Zugegeben: Bei letzterem hat man vermutlich eine deutlich stärkere Einschränkung, wenn man heterosexuelles meiden will, weil 95% der Autoren der Meinung sind, überall noch eine Lovestory reinquetschen zu müssen. Da 9 von 10 Lieben statistisch gesehen heterosexuell sind, ist die Wahl in Geschichten mit einem oder maximal zwei Paaren dann meist recht naheliegend. Wäre bei einem Kerncast von 4-5 Darstellern ja auch ein arg großer Zufall, zwei Schwule oder zwei Lesben unter den Hauptcharakteren zu haben.)




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das sieht die religiöse Lesart eben anders.



Die findet es auch gut, Leute mit anderer Meinung anzuzünden oder zu enthaupten.



> der evolutionstheoretischen Sichtweise der Entwicklung des Menschen bedienen, ist Kleidung tragen in der Öffentlichkeit, vertraglich geregelte Sexualität, wie Ehe oder feste Partnerschaft, und insgesamt die Bildung von Kultur, die uns Menschen von Tieren unterscheiden lässt, doch ein Fortschritt.



Was bitte schön ist an "Kleidung tragen in der Öffentlichkeit", "vertraglich geregelte Sexualität" oder "Ehe" evolutionstheoretisch? Oder ein Fortschritt? (Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich den ersten Punkt nicht selbst als positiv empfinde, aber mir fällt kein einziger objektiver Grund dafür ein.)



> und uns wie Tiere benehmen.



Du meinst keine Kriege führen, Arten einfach mal nicht ausrotten, kommenden Generationen ein stabiles Klima hinterlassen, die Umwelt nicht zerstören, Boden und Wasser nicht vergiften,...?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Ich wünschte, mehr Heten würden Serien wie "Love, Victor" (Disney) anschauen (oder den dazugehörigen Spielfilm, "Love, Simon"), da sie einen kleinen Einblick in das ziemlich realistische (wenn auch sehr US geprägte) Leben schwuler Jungs bietet. Auch 'Heartstopper' ist ganz gut. Wenn man Coming-of-Age Stories mag. Und, nein, außer ein paar Küssen zwischen Jungs muss man sich nichts ekelhaftes anschauen


Ich hab damals Queer as folk geguckt. Fand ich sehr interessant. Natürlich gab es auch da Klischees (gutaussehende schwule Männer lehnen andere, nicht so gut aussehende schwule Männer gnadenlos ab), aber insgesamt betrachtet war sie sehr gut. Die Neuauflage von diesem Jahr kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## compisucher (9. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Gar kein Abscheu, nur weitestgehendes Unverständnis.


Wie weiter oben klargestellt, bin ich ja kein Leugner.
"Lediglich" kein Impfbefürworter.

Das wirklich interessante an der Sache ist, dass ich "automatisch" auch von Dir (bitte nicht als Vorwurf zu verstehen) sofort in die "Leugner" Ecke gestellt werde, der sofortige Vorwurf des Gefährders im Raum steht und wie oben du mit "Unverständnis" reagierst.
Dies aus der Gruppe der Mehrheit heraus...

Damit Ende in den Impfausflug als Vergleichsbeispiel...

Sprich, es kommen ähnliche Mechanismen der Ablehnung und Vorurteile ins Spiel, die dir als Schwuler (so nehme ich an) tagtäglich begegnen mögen.
Und KEINER jener, die dich mit Vorurteilen "abstrafen" hat auch nur einen Funken Ahnung davon, wer du als Mensch tatsächlich bist und wie Du  fühlst.
Und genau das verletzt Dich.
Und dafür habe ich Verständnis, weil ich diese Verletzung in einem anderen Zusammenhang nachempfinden kann.

Wenn man so will, stehen wir beide, als Minderheit in einem jeweils persönlich-spezifischen Punkt vor der tagtäglichen Entscheidung, wie weit man sich aus dem Fenster lehnen/outen kann, ohne dass gleich der Lynchmob hinter einem her rennt.



Gaymer schrieb:


> Aber das ist sogar vergleichbar, ich verstehe schon, dass einer absoluten Hete der Gedanke einen Mann zu küssen oder gar Sex mit ihm zu haben, anwidert aber zumindest völlig unverständlich ist.


Nein, mich widert dies nicht an.
Einerseits weil jene Schwule in meinem Umfeld über das kleine und für mich unbedeutende Randdetail der sexuellen Orientierung hinaus alles prima und gerade Menschen sind, mit denen ich gerne Kontakt habe oder auch gerne zusammen arbeite.
Und andererseits, weil ich mir einbilde, hochtolerant zu sein und ich die Grundeinstellung habe, dass jeder nach seinem Gusto leben darf, so lange eben Dieser ebenso meine Lebenseinstellung in anderen unbedeutenden Randdetails akzeptiert.




Edit:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch wenigstens auf Massendemos tummeln und bekommt jede Menge Aufmerksamkeit.


Danke für das uniforme "Ihr"  
Ich bin auf keiner Demo diesbezüglich gewesen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was soll ich als Post-Covid-Bedenkenträger und Zero-Covid-Befürworter denn sagen  ?


Gar nix, weil ich Deine Befürchtungen teile.
Im Prinzip bin ich ja auch bei Zero-covid, nur eben ohne Piks und eher ein Fan der chinesischen Vorgehensweise


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einsam zu Hause eingesperrt und niemand beachtet einen  !


Yo, mei, Home-Office ist generell nach ein paar monaten Öde, geht mir auch so...


----------



## seahawk (9. November 2022)

Man muss Sexualität einfach als Genuss verstehen und alles was damit zu tun hat ist ein Genussmittel. Nur wie bei anderen Genussmitteln mag nicht jeder jedes.

Ich finde Eierlikör absolut widerwärtig und könnte davon im Strahl kotzen, aber würde ich Eierlikörfans deswegen verbieten wollen ihn zu trinken?


----------



## der_yappi (9. November 2022)

Was mir jetzt, durch Zufall, vor die Nase gekommen ist...
Wenn ich mich nicht nur im falschen Körper fühle (m zu d / d zu w / oder sonst irgendwie dazwischen) wie ist es dann wenn ich mich (obwohl kerngesund) als behindert fühle / empfinde?
Also wo hören wir mit dem ganzen "Gefühl" auf obwohl physisch alles noch funktioniert...?








						Kerngesunde Frau sitzt freiwillig im Rollstuhl
					

Es mag für die einen oder anderen absurd klingen: Kerngesunde Menschen, die den Wunsch verspüren, eine körperliche Behinderung zu erlangen. Doch was ...




					www.krone.at
				



oder auch








						Issue of the day: Able-bodied Norwegian identifies as disabled woman
					

A TV interview with an able-bodied male-born finance worker who identifies as a woman who is paralysed from the waist down has sparked controversy…




					www.heraldscotland.com
				




Bezogen auf D'land, wo man sich ja das gefühlte Geschlecht im Pass raussuchen können  darf (ist das gesetzlich durch? halte mich da nicht auf dem laufenden) - wie ist es dann mit solchen Dingen?

Darf ich mich jetzt einfach zB als Querschnittsgelähmt fühlen?
Kann ich dann zum Landratsamt gehen und mir einen Schwerbehindertenausweis besorgen (wenn mein Gefühl nicht anerkannt wird wäre das wahrscheinlich ja wieder irgendwas mit -phob am Ende)?
Das hat ja für mich dann solche Vorteile wie
5 Tage mehr Urlaub im Jahr
Kündigungsschutz im Betrieb
auch bevorzugte Einstellung
zB auch großzügige Rabatte beim Neuwagenkauf (meine Exfreundin hat vor zwölf Jahren direkt 30% Rabatt bekommen)
...

Aus meiner Sicht (und ja, ICH kann mit meiner Krankenstory und Behinderung dazu was sagen - nicht das mir jetzt wieder einer damit ankommt wie ich mich traue etwas dazu zu sagen als nicht betroffene Person...) finde sowas ziemlich mies.
Da kommt ein 100% gesunder Mensch an, würde sich als "behindert" definieren / fühlen an und tritt damit den wirklich kranken / behinderten Menschen quasi direkt vors Schienbein.
Ich hatte einen GdB >50% - dies wurde aber auf 30% gesenkt weil (zum Glück) die Medikamente gut anschlagen.
Könnte darauf aber gerne verzichten. Kann durch meinen Background auch div. Berufszweige nicht in Auge fassen (auch wenn ich dort gern arbeiten wollen würde).
Personenbeförderung (Bus, Zug, Flug) steht mir zum Bsp. nicht offen, könnte also weder Lokführer, Pilot oder Busfahrer werden.

Was mich zur Frage fürhrt:
Wo fängt das ganze an, wo hört es auf und wie weit wollen oder sollen wir da wirklich gehen nur weil sich X als Y *fühlt*?


----------



## Iconoclast (9. November 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss Sexualität einfach als Genuss verstehen und alles was damit zu tun hat ist ein Genussmittel. Nur wie bei anderen Genussmitteln mag nicht jeder jedes.
> 
> Ich finde Eierlikör absolut widerwärtig und könnte davon im Strahl kotzen, aber würde ich Eierlikörfans deswegen verbieten wollen ihn zu trinken?


Verbieten tut ja auch keiner was. Aber Eierlikörfans halten dir den auch dann nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit unter die Nase wo es nur geht.


----------



## Martul (9. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> "Fehlende Sichtbarkeit in der Öffentlichkeit... "
> und
> "Die sexuelle Orientierung und das Geschlecht sind Privatsache, werden aber in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt..."
> 
> Widerspricht sich meiner Meinung nach.


Okay, dass diese beiden Aussagen widersprüchlich rüberkommen kann ich verstehen. Was ich meine ist folgendes: Heterosexualität als "Norm" ist in der Öffentlichkeit überall verbreitet und sichtbar, leider auch häufig in Kombination mit Sexismus (wäre aber nochmal ein anderes Thema). Homosexualität ist in unserer Öffentlichkeit aber nicht nur kaum sichtbar, obwohl viele Menschen homosexuell sind, sondern dieses bisschen Sichtbarkeit wird auch noch vielen kritisiert und soll nur im privaten Raum existieren ("Die können ja machen, was sie wollen, sollen mich damit aber nicht nerven", so etwas in der Art...). Bleibt Heterosexualität denn im privaten Raum? Nein, weil Sexualität zwar überwiegend privat ausgelebt wird, aber ein fester Bestandteil der Öffentlichkeit ist. Warum also sollte Homosexualität nicht auch ein fester Bestandteil der Öffentlichkeit sein?



compisucher schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht.
> Unabhängig davon, wie sich jemand selbst sieht oder fühlt, ist ja der in Prozentsätzen kaum feststellbarer Anteil an biologischen "Zwitter" (mir fiel spontan kein besseres Wort ein) an der Gesamtbevölkerung irrelevant für die Arterhaltung.
> Ich sehe da keinen Interpretationsspielraum.
> Das ist die biologische Grundfunktion des jeweiligen Körpers, also eben weiblich/männlich und völlig losgelöst von dem mentalen Empfinden eines Angehörigen der LGBTQI+ Community.


Man kann das so sehen, dass Menschen, die (biologisch) nicht eindeutig Mann oder Frau sind, für die Fortpflanzung der Menschheit keine Rolle spielen. Trotzdem sind sie Menschen und weil mir Menschen eben keine Tiere, denen es nur um (Über-)Leben und Fortpflanzung geht, sind, sondern einen Geist und ein Bewusstsein haben, müssen wir uns nicht nur am Aspekt der Fortpflanzung orientieren. Wenn ich mich nicht fortpflanzen möchte, obwohl ich das könnte, habe ich dann meine Existenz als Mensch irgendwie verwirkt? Das würde keiner so sagen denke ich. Deshalb kann, meiner Meinung nach, zur Betrachtung des Geschlechts mehr als nur der biologische Hintergrund, der der Fortpflanzung dient, herangezogen werden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Gehöre der Schwurblerfraktion in Bezug auf Covid-Impfung an.
> Nichts zu diskutieren, einfach sacken lassen.


Wie auch schon angesprochen: finde ich erstmal sehr stark von dir, dass du dich bei so einem Thema so offen gibst!



compisucher schrieb:


> So und nun?
> Minderheit.
> Es wird allen Ernstes in der Öffentlichkeit über Enteignung, Kindesentzug, Gefängnisstrafen usw. diskutiert.
> Dass noch keiner den Scheiterhaufen angezündet hat, hatte mich fast verwundert.


Ich bin in diesem Fall in der Mehrheit, wir vertreten also unterschiedliche Ansichten. Wenn ich mir die Medienlandschaft, insbesondere ÖRR und Qualitätsmedien, angucke, auch über die letzten zwei Jahre hinweg, sind mir nirgendwo Vorschläge wie Enteignung, Kindesentzug oder Gefängnisstrafen begegnet, die ernsthaft diskutiert wurden. Die Wahrnehmung davon, was Öffentlichkeit ist und wie sie reagiert, dürfte in diesem Fall zwischen uns beiden sehr unterschiedlich sein.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wie groß ist nun die Abscheu gegen mich Schwurbler, du in der Mehrheitsfraktion...?
> 
> Du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will...?


Ich glaube ich verstehe, worauf du hinaus willst. Was du glaubst oder nicht glaubst ist deine Sache, ich habe kein Recht das zu bewerten, aber ich das Recht es zu diskutieren. Selbstverständlich auf eine vernünftige und respektvolle Art. Ich mag dich dann vielleicht als Schwurbler bezeichnen, aber deshalb empfinde ich keine Abscheu gegen dich.


Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber rein biologisch geht es immer um Fortpflanzung. Frauen haben hier von der Evolution einen Nackenschlag bekommen, da ihr Becken ein Kompromiss aus Bewegung und Gebären darstellt.
> Männer haben dieses Problem nicht. Dafür haben Männer halt nur ein X Chromosom. Gibt es also genetische Defekte an diesem Chromosom, hat er kein zweites X um das auszugleichen. Daher sind deutlich mehr Männer farbenblind als Frauen.
> Wie schon gesagt, jeder kann so leben wie er möchte. Mich stört es auch nicht, wenn schwule Männer händchenhaltend durch die Stadt gehen oder dass lesbische Frauen Kinder durch Samenspenden bekommen.
> Ich persönlich gehe halt nicht durch die Stadt und sage jedem, dass ich heterosexuell bin. Andere wollen halt, dass jeder weiß, wie er/sie/es lebt. Ist ja auch kein Problem. Jeder wie er mag.


Ja, rein biologisch geht es nur um Fortpflanzung, aber wird sind doch mehr als nur Gefäße o.ä., die der Fortpflanzung dienen, oder? Also können wir in diesem Fall Geschlecht doch auch aus mehreren Blickwinkeln betrachten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Leute brauchst du nicht aufklären, da ist schon alles verloren. Die erreichst du nicht mehr.


Ja damit hast du vermutlich recht... Trotzdem bemühe ich mich grundsätzlich um Aufklärung, weil ich die HOffnung habe, wenigstens ein paar Leute, die noch ansprechbar und aufnahmefähig sind, zu erreichen ^^


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Ja, rein biologisch geht es nur um Fortpflanzung, aber wird sind doch mehr als nur Gefäße o.ä., die der Fortpflanzung dienen, oder? Also können wir in diesem Fall Geschlecht doch auch aus mehreren Blickwinkeln betrachten.


Na ja, eine Frau dient biologisch betrachtet nur der Fortpflanzung. Ihr monatlicher Zyklus ist ausschließlich darauf ausgelegt. Das kann man blöd finden, ist aber Evolution. Die Evolution interessiert sich nicht für Gleichberechtigung. 
Alles andere ist vom Menschen verändert.


----------



## Martul (9. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Guter Punkt, aber warum muss es dann (auch sehr medienwirksam) diskutiert werden?


Warum nicht? Es ist eine Debatte, die deshalb in der Öffentlichkeit stattfindet, weil sie einen nicht unwesentlichen Teil der Gesellschaft betrifft. Außerdem gibt es so viel mehr Themen, die in der Öffentlichkeit diskutiert werden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn alle gleich behandelt werden wollen ist es kontraproduktiv die Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten.


Das sehe ich anders. Nur weil Unterschiede betont werden heißt das ja nicht, dass nicht auch Gleichbehandlung angestrebt werden kann. Unterschiede definieren uns Menschen ja irgendwie, Anerkennung erfolgt doch trotzdem; simples Beispiel sind lange und kurze Haare, die jeweils anerkannt sind.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt das Patriachats irgendwie verteidigen zu wollen, wird von der LGBTQI+ Community eine Akzepanz und Toleranz abgefordert, die aber gleichzeitig den "old fashioned" verwehrt wird.


Naja, Toleranz hat dort ihre Grenzen, wo sie auf Intoleranz stößt. Homosexuelle Menschen dürfte es in keinster Weise stören, dass andere Menschen heterosexuell sind und das ausleben. Hier kann also im Hinblick auf Sexualität nicht von Intoleranz gesprochen werden. Aber viele heterosexuelle Menschen stört es, dass andere homosexuell sind, hier findet sich also Intoleranz.



compisucher schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung, Bildungslücke meinerseits.


Keine Ursache, freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte 



compisucher schrieb:


> Was genau wird unter Anerkennung verstanden?
> Leben und Leben lassen funktioniert in meinem sozialen Umfeld problemlos.
> Stetes Streben nach Huldigung dürfte schwieriger werden...


Anerkennung, dass mehr existiert als nur die "Norm" Heterosexualität. Um Huldigung geht es dabei auch überhaupt nicht, sondern lediglich um die Aussage "Ich bin anders als du, bitte akzeptiere das und kritisiere mich nicht dafür, denn ich kritisiere dich nicht dafür, dass du anders bist".


compisucher schrieb:


> Evtl. ein Wahrnehmungsproblem allgemeiner Natur?


Das kann gut sein. Wahrnehmung ist halt immer subjektiv, das macht es, gerade in Verbindung mit Emotionen, natürlich schwierig für eine objektive Diskussion.



Gaymer schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite: Auch viele heteros lieben die Selbstdarstellung. Es kann nicht genug Männlichkeit da sein. Das wird dann komischer Weise nicht nur akzeptiert sondern sogar gefeiert.
> 
> Das ganze Thema ist extrem vorurteil und klischeebelastet.


Genau das! Wenn Selbstdarstellung als Phänomen kritisiert wird, dann bitte nicht nur mit dem Fokus auf einzelne Gruppen, sondern auf alle.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es wird einem ja nicht nur die Sexualität aufgedrängt.
> Hetzutage muss gefühlt fast jeder, jedem, zu fast jeder Zeit mitteilen, was er gerade macht, wie es ihm geht, was ihn bewegt etc.
> Irgendwie will heutzutage jeder die Aufmerksamkeit anderer Leute haben.


Jemandem etwas aufdrängen ist natürlich blöd, aber woher kommt den dein Gefühl, dass dir etwas aufgedrängt wird?
Es ist ein Grundbedürfnis des Menschen, Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Das geht ja sowei, dass es manchen Menschen egal ist, ob diese Aufmerksamkeit positiv oder negativ ist.
Bist du kein Mensch, der gerne Aufmerksamkeit durch andere erfährt? Du teilst doch deine Gedanken, Meinungen etc. ja auch mit.


----------



## Martul (9. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, fiel mir dazu auch nur Itrael ein, wollte mich aber zurückhalten, bevor die anti semitismus Keule herausgeholt wird.


Diese Keulen werden leider aus allen Richtungen meist zu schnell geschwungen. Vielleicht so als Einordnung der Begrifflichkeiten:

Antisemitismus: alle Formen von Judenhass
Antijudaismus: Ablehung Judentum mit religiösem Hintergrund
Antizionismus: Ablehung des Staates Israel



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wer über *nicht biologische*, soziale Merkmale reden will, soll sich dafür gefälligst ein eigenes Wort suchen. "Geschlecht" ist halt schon vergeben und zwar nicht für Gender, sondern für das biologische Geschlecht und vielleicht noch für den Kasus.


Im Deutschen gibt es aber leider keine anderen Worte für "Geschlecht" wie im Englischen mit "sex" und "gender". Womöglich müssten andere Bezeichnungen eingeführt werden, die eine einfachere Differenzierung ermöglichen, aber das würde wahrscheinlich auch mit vielen heftigen Diskussionen einhergehen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. So behaupten es zumindest Feministinnen vehement seit über 100 Jahren und so steht es seit längerem auch im Grundgesetz.


Du meinst das biologische, bei der Geburt erhaltene Geschlecht, richtig?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was eigentlich?
> Wie kann vor Erwachen der eigenen Sexualität irgendwas geschlechtsbezogenes "nicht passen", wenn es doch in einer sozial halbwegs neutralen, keine veralteten Rollenklischees wiederspiegelnden Erziehung gar keine Unterschiede zwischen Jungen und Mädchen gibt?


Die Sexualität von Kindern beginnt bereits im Kleinkindalter durch Entdecken des eigenen Körpers. Mit 5, 6 Jahren können Kinder schon verstehen, was Geschlecht ist und was es bedeutet (in Ansätzen natürlich, aber ausreichend um zu differenzieren).
Dass es beim Aufwachsen keine Unterschiede zwischen Jungs und Mädchen gibt dürfte für die allermeisten Kinder die absolute Ausnahme sein. Alleine durch Rollenbildern in Kitas, Schulen, durch Spielzeug, Bücher, Kinderfilme und -serien werden klassische Rollenbilder ja immer noch sehr stark reproduziert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es soll Menschen geben, die trauen sich im Sommer nicht in die Öffentlichkeit, wenn was mit ihren Zehennägeln nicht stimmt. Für andere spielen die Füße eine wichtige Rolle bei der Partnerwahl. Wieso sprichst du diesen Menschen einen Teil ihres Charakters ab? Haben die keine Rechte? Verdienen die es, so diskriminiert zu werden?


Ich sehe, dass meine Aussage mindestens unglücklich war, danke für das Feedback! Ich wollte den Fokus darauf legen, dass das biologische Geschlecht für die Identitätsfindung vermutlich einen größeren Einfluss als der Zustand der Füße hat, ohne Füße irgendwie weniger wertzuschätzen oder Menschen dafür zu diskriminieren, dass sie die Füße als Teil ihres Charakters empfinden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wiederum können wir ändern. Als Gesellschaft, in dem wir aufhören, Geschlechern irgendwelche Eigenschaften zuzuschreiben, die überhaupt nichts mit dem Geschlecht zu tun haben. Aber warum sollte man deswegen einen Körper verändern, wenn die Gesellschaft bescheuert ist? Und noch viel wichtiger: Warum sollte man von der Gesellschaft verlangen, dass sie auf derart veränderte Körper anders reagiert, wenn es doch wesentlich zielstrebiger wäre zu verlangen, dass die Gesellschaft aufhört, diese spezifischen Eigenschaften überhaupt mit Körperlichkeiten zu assoziieren?
> 
> Ich kann verstehen, dass eine Frau, die traditionell weibliche Rollen nicht mag, nicht will, dass man ihr traditionell weibliche Rollenbilder aufzwingt. Genau aus dem Grund hat man Jahrhundertelang für Gleichberechtigung gekämpft. Und genau deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum man besagte Frau jetzt ""Mann"" nennen und ihr traditionell männliche Rollenbilder aufzwingen soll? Das wäre genau das Gegenteil von Fortschritt. Und Menschen, die weder männliche noch weibliche Klischees toll finden, kann so ein Satz sowieso nie gerecht werden. Es ist Zeit, diesen Mittelalterkram endlich hinter sich zu lassen und jeden so leben zu lassen, wie er will. Ohne dass sein Geschlecht dabei abseits der Sexualität irgend eine Rolle spielt.


Ich stimme dir weitestgehend zu. Ich bin sehr dafür, dass Eigenschaften nicht einem bestimmten Geschlecht zugeordnet werden, davon würden vermutlich alle profitieren. Aber bis dahin ist es noch ein verdammt weiter Weg. Die Veränderungen des eigens Körpers geschieht ja aber nicht mit der Absicht, der Gesellschaft etwas zu beweisen, sondern weil sich diese Personen in ihrem eigenen Körper nicht wohlfühlen. Operationen und Anpassungen werden für sich selbst durchgeführt, nicht um andere zu beeindrucken oder zu beeinflussen.
Im besten Fall werden niemandem Rollenbilder aufgezwungen, aber wenn sich eine Person, die als Mann geboren wurde, als Frau fühlt (nicht nur gedanklich, emotional etc., sondern eben auch körperlich), dann darf sie doch auch erwarten, dass sie danach als Frau wahrgenommen wird, oder nicht? In einer idealen Welt würde es gar keine Diskussionen um Geschlecht geben, aber das wird vermutlich nie der Fall sein, also werden wir immer über die Kategorien Mann und Frau reden und Menschen werden sich immer mit der Einordnung in diese Kategorien auseinander setzen müssen.



Gaymer schrieb:


> Ich wünschte, mehr Heten würden Serien wie "Love, Victor" (Disney) anschauen (oder den dazugehörigen Spielfilm, "Love, Simon"), da sie einen kleinen Einblick in das ziemlich realistische (wenn auch sehr US geprägte) Leben schwuler Jungs bietet. Auch 'Heartstopper' ist ganz gut. Wenn man Coming-of-Age Stories mag. Und, nein, außer ein paar Küssen zwischen Jungs muss man sich nichts ekelhaftes anschauen


Davon habe ich schon mehrmals gehört, die werde ich mir jetzt definitv auf meine Liste setzen und anschauen!


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Jemandem etwas aufdrängen ist natürlich blöd, aber woher kommt den dein Gefühl, dass dir etwas aufgedrängt wird?
> Es ist ein Grundbedürfnis des Menschen, Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Das geht ja sowei, dass es manchen Menschen egal ist, ob diese Aufmerksamkeit positiv oder negativ ist.
> Bist du kein Mensch, der gerne Aufmerksamkeit durch andere erfährt? Du teilst doch deine Gedanken, Meinungen etc. ja auch mit.


Ich fotografiere aber zb nicht mein Essen und poste es bei meinem nicht vorhandenen Instagram. 
Ich stelle mich nicht in ne Fußgängerzone und brülle die Leute an, weil er irgendwer mich erlösen, erretten etc will. 
Ich mache keine Videos von irgendeinem Blödsinn und sie bei Youtube hoch. 
Aufmerksamkeit kriege ich durch Freunde und Familie, da brauch ich keine fremden Menschen zu. 
Guck dir doch zb die ganzen Influenzer an, Hauptsache Follower kreieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> Diese Keulen werden leider aus allen Richtungen meist zu schnell geschwungen. Vielleicht so als Einordnung der Begrifflichkeiten:
> 
> Antisemitismus: alle Formen von Judenhass
> Antijudaismus: Ablehung Judentum mit religiösem Hintergrund
> Antizionismus: Ablehung des Staates Israel


Ich kenne die Definition der Begrifflichkeiten, kritisiere aber dennoch den inflationären und falschen Gebrauch des Wortes Antisemitismus. Leider wird er von dir auch falsch definiert. Zu den Semiten zählen nämlich auch Araber, Aramäer, und nordafrikanische Berber.
Aber irgendjemand hat irgendwann fälschlicherweise dieses Wort nur für die Juden gepachtet, obwohl es weder im wörtlichen, noch im historischen Kontext Sinn ergibt. Deswegen muss ich immer lachen, wenn man behauptet, dass manche Palästinenser oder Araber antisemitisch sein
Aber das ist eh zu sehr offtopic an dieser Stelle. Wollte es nur korrigiert haben, weil du auch ein falsches Wissen damit reproduziert hast.


----------



## Eckism (9. November 2022)

Ich hab überhaupt nix gegen Leute, die sich anders fühlen...grundsätzlich fühle ich mich persönlich auch als komplett Steuerbefreit, der Staat moppt einen aber trotzdem.

Was wirklich an den Gendern stört ist diese bescheuerte Sprachen...wenn ihr mit dem Bullshit niemanden aufn Sack/Eierstöcke gehen würdet, wäre die Akzeptanz gleich 5000% höher...so seid ihr nur unnötige wichtigtuer die einen was aufdrücken wollen, wozu viele keinen Bock haben.


----------



## Galadas (9. November 2022)

Martul schrieb:


> In Bezug auf welche meiner Aussagen oder Fragen?
> 
> Matt Walsh ist kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet, sondern vertritt voreingenommen eine Position, die auf einem klassisch konservativen und christlich inspirierten Bild von Mann und Frau basiert. Warum sollte ich das als vertrauensvolle Quelle ansehen?


Nee. Allgemein. Allerdings muss man kein "Experte" sein, um darüer zu sprechen.  Es ist nur eine Veröffentlichung von totgeschwiegenen Fakten und Lügen.


TohruLP schrieb:


> Es unterstützt halt einfach so schön seine Meinung und wenn jemand anderes die gleiche Meinung hat, dann muss es ja wahr sein 🤪


Hier werden wohl wirklich alle Klischees bedient, hmm? 
Aber das gleiche könnte ich ja nun auch über Martul und dich sagen.


----------



## seahawk (9. November 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Verbieten tut ja auch keiner was. Aber Eierlikörfans halten dir den auch dann nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit unter die Nase wo es nur geht.



a) Du bist wahrscheinlich noch jünger
b) nicht aus dem Rheinland

und Eierlikör wurde mir in meinem Leben öfter angeboten als Sex. Gut, das kann an mir liegen.


----------



## Eckism (9. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> WIR tun da gar nichts, bitte nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren. Das :innen ist eher eine Sache der Feministen, viel weniger der LGBTQ Community.
> 
> Und ich finde es tatsächlich einfacher von "Zuschauer:innen" als von *Zuschauerinnen und Zuschauern" zu reden, wie es vorher immer gemacht werden musste.
> 
> ...


Das :innen ist ja noch das geringste Übel...ich denk da er eher an das Spiegel, das Eisberg, das Zaun und solch neutralen Mumpitz.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2022)

Im Sprachgebrauch musst du ja ne kurze Pause für den Doppelpunkt oder whatever machen. 
Nur wird die immer kürzer und man hört nur noch Zuschauerinnen. 
Dauert nicht lange, bis sich Männer beschweren.


----------



## soulstyle (9. November 2022)

Ja wird ja immer lauter das es immer die Männer sind wenn was nicht passt.


----------



## Poulton (9. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Deswegen muss ich immer lachen, wenn man behauptet, dass manche Palästinenser oder Araber antisemitisch sein


Du solltest dir Gedanken über deine Bildung machen.








						„Araber sind auch Semiten.“ | »Nichts gegen Juden.«
					

Antisemitismus bezeichnet seit mehr als 100 Jahren die Ablehnung alles Jüdischen. Begriffe haben eben manchmal eine andere Bedeutung, als das Wort an sich vermuten lässt. Wer also glaubt, Antisemitismus beziehe sich notwendigerweise auf „Semiten“ glaubt vermutlich auch, dass eine Schildkröte...




					nichts-gegen-juden.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. November 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du solltest dir Gedanken über deine Bildung machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, stimmt. Weil eine Internetseite behauptet, dass das so ist, muss ich mir natürlich jetzt Gedanken um meine Bildung machen... 

*Araber sind Semiten. *Dazu herrscht historischer Konsens. Die arabische Sprache zählt zur semitischen Sprachgruppe. Der Begriff Antisemitismus anstelle von Antizionismus zu verwenden ist lediglich eine politische Agenda, um Kritik an den rechtsextremen Apartheidstaat Israel mundtot zu machen, indem man ihre Kritiker dadurch in einen Topf mit Nazis und Holocaustleugnern werfen möchte.
Perfide Manipulation, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Poulton (9. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Weil eine Internetseite behauptet, dass das so ist, muss ich mir natürlich jetzt Gedanken um meine Bildung machen...


Diese Seite Amadeu Antonio Stiftung liefert im Zweifel mehr Inhalt, als deine bisherigen Beiträge zum Thema zusammen.
und wie es im Schlussatz dort auch passend heißt:


> Der Verweis auf das Wort »Semit« ist eine beliebte Taktik um von real existierendem Antisemitismus abzulenken. Dabei wird ignoriert, dass Begriffe keine »eigentliche« Bedeutung haben. Begriffe wachsen historisch und entwickeln sich in einem spezifischen sozialen Kontext. Die verklärte Forderung, man solle doch einfach die Worte für sich selbst sprechen lassen, stellt eine Verzerrung gesellschaftlicher und sprachlicher Realität dar.





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> rechtsextremen Apartheidstaat Israel


Da weiß man doch woher der Wind weht. Jemand der antisemitischen Ansichten anhängt, möchte dafür nicht kritisiert werden.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2022)

Was ist Antisemitismus?
					

Antisemitismus – der Begriff legt nahe, dass er bedeutet, gegen Juden zu sein: Judenfeindschaft, Judenhass. Dabei hat Antisemitismus mit realen jüdischen Menschen nichts zu tun, er entsteht unabhängig von ihrem tatsächlichen Verhalten.




					www.antisemitismusbeauftragter.de
				



Ist dir das lieber?


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. November 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da weiß man doch woher der Wind weht. Jemand der antisemitischen Ansichten anhängt, möchte dafür nicht kritisiert werden.


Woher weht er denn? Wenn du mich dafür kritisieren möchtest, weil ich die Politik des Staats Israel kritisiere, dann tu es. 
Aber mich in eine Schublade mit einem emotional negativ aufgeladenen Begriff zu stecken und so stumm stellen zu wollen funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich bin aber auch kein Deutscher, der sich der Vergangenheit seiner Großeltern wegen schlecht fühlen muss.

Semiten per Definition: "Als *Semiten* werden (historische) Völker bezeichnet, die eine semitische Sprache sprechen und sprachen.
(...]
 Zu den Semiten zählen die Amharen, Tigrinya, Araber, Hyksos, Malteser, Minäer, Sabäer, Amoriter, Ammoniter, Akkader/Babylonier/Assyrer/Aramäer, Hebräer, Kanaaniter, Moabiter, Nabatäer, Phönizier und Samaritaner."





__





						Semiten – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				





JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist Antisemitismus?
> 
> 
> Antisemitismus – der Begriff legt nahe, dass er bedeutet, gegen Juden zu sein: Judenfeindschaft, Judenhass. Dabei hat Antisemitismus mit realen jüdischen Menschen nichts zu tun, er entsteht unabhängig von ihrem tatsächlichen Verhalten.
> ...


*Kritik an Israel ist kein Antisemitismus. *Höchstens Antizionismus, aber damit hätte ich kein Problem, denn Zionisten sind Rechtsextreme.


----------



## Poulton (9. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kritik an Israel ist kein Antisemitismus.


Der Ton macht die Musik und man sollte sich die Arbeitsdefinition von Antisemitismus zu Gemüte führen.





						Arbeitsdefinition von Antisemitismus
					

Im Geiste der Stockholmer Erklärung, welche ausführt: „Da die Menschheit noch immer von … Antisemitismus und Ausländerfeindlichkeit gezeichnet ist, trägt die Völkergemeinschaft eine hehre Verantwortung für die Bekämpfung dieser Übel“, hat der Ausschuss für Antisemitismus und Holocaustleugnung...




					www.holocaustremembrance.com
				





> Aktuelle Beispiele von Antisemitismus im öffentlichen Leben, in den Medien, Schulen, am Arbeitsplatz und in der religiösen Sphäre können unter Berücksichtigung des Gesamtkontexts folgendes Verhalten einschließen, ohne darauf beschränkt zu sein:
> [...]
> Das Aberkennen des Rechts des jüdischen Volkes auf Selbstbestimmung, z.B. durch die Behauptung, die Existenz des Staates Israel sei ein rassistisches Unterfangen.
> [...]


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. November 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach wird bei diesem Thema zuviel unterstellt und undifferenziert in einen Topf geworfen. Das fängt sprachlich beim Begriff Antisemitismus an, der ja meinetwegen für Diskriminierung von Juden stehen bleiben soll. Aber wieso um Himmels Willen ist Kritik an die Vorgehensweise des Staates Israel direkt Antisemitismus und wieso geht man im obigen Zitat gleich davon aus, dass so eine Kritik gleich das Existenzrecht Israels in Frage stellen würde?

Im Umkehrschluss stelle ich mir die Frage, ob Israel dadurch jetzt Narrenfreiheit erhält, weil jegliche Kritik als Antisemitismus im Keim erstickt werden darf.


----------



## chill_eule (9. November 2022)

Ihr habt aber schon bemerkt, dass _Antisemitismus_ nichts, aber *auch gar nichts* mehr mit dem Thema hier zu tun hat? 

Soll ich das löschen oder wollt ihr das an anderer Stelle ausfechten?


----------



## Andrej (10. November 2022)

Eine Frau die es bereut, eine Geschlechtsumwandlung gemacht zu haben. Wie sie selbst sagt, hätte ihr eine Therapie mehr geholfen mit ihren Problemen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p90K88EdOXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2022)

Da hätte ne psychologische genutzt und keine Geschlechtsumwandlung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen schwulen oder lesbischen Charakter in einer Story hast, ist ein zweiter nicht weit... was nicht verwundern sollte, denn man sucht und findet sich



Nö. Wenn sich die Story nicht um Sexualität oder sexuelle Beziehungen dreht, muss der Autor auch keinen passenden Partner vorsehen. Und wenn der (Kern-)Cast klein ist, dann stehen die Chancen für eine zufällige Anbahnung halt auch eher schlecht:

In der durchschnittlichen mitteleuropäischen Gesellschaft unserer Tage identifizieren sich den hier gemachten Aussagen nach 1/10 als nicht klassisch hetero. Der Einfachheit gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die darunter befindlichen, leicht vermittelbaren Voll-Bisexuellen maximal eine gleich große Rolle spielen, wie die Summe aus Asexuellen, Objektophilen, etc. und an keiner dauerhaften nicht-hetero-Beziehung interessierten bi-curious sowie dem transvestitischen Spektrum und rechne mit 1/20 Schwule + 1/20 Lesben. Das heißt man muss 30 Charaktere in einer Story haben, ehe ein 50:50 Chance besteht, dass sich darunter ein schwules oder ein lesbisches Paar findet.

Das ist VERDAMMT viel. Klar, explizite Gesellschaftsdramen und Lovestorys haben manchmal einen so großen Cast, aber die sind dann aus sexueller Sicht auch zielgruppenspezifisch. Bei Filmen scheidet alles andere schon aus, weil man in einen Action-Film/Thriller/Horror/... halt nicht 3 Stunden Zwischenmenschliches hat. Bei Büchern wird es auch knapp. Obwohl ich hier sicherlich ein halbes Dutzend Regalmeter stehen habe und in meinem Leben locker nochmal die 3-4 fache Menge gelesen haben muss, fällt mir spontan nur der Herr der Ringe ein, der so viele Personen detailiierter vorstellt. (Der enthält neben drei Heteroliebespäärchen zzgl. einem Flirt immerhin drei verdächtig enge Männerfreundschaften, zwei weitere Männer die sich zumindest nur mit Männern umgeben und einen freiwilligen Einsiedler der entweder aromantisch oder dendrophil sein muss. Nicht schlecht für ein Buch das geschrieben wurde, als Homosexualitätsbekundungen noch strafbar waren und das ganz sicher nicht den Anspruch hat, eine durchschnittliche mitteleuropäische Gesellschaft des 21. Jhd. zu repräsentieren.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Damit Ende in den Impfausflug als Vergleichsbeispiel...
> 
> Sprich, es kommen ähnliche Mechanismen der Ablehnung und Vorurteile ins Spiel, die dir als Schwuler (so nehme ich an) tagtäglich begegnen mögen.



Da gibt es noch unzählige andere Beispiele. Man kann wegen seiner Kleidung, seiner Frisur, seinem Musikgeschmank, Essens- und Getränkevorlieben oder -abneigungen, Bildung, Körperbau, politischer/religiöser/sozialer Weltanschauung,........ in Schubladen gesteckt, gemobbt, ausgeschlossen, benachteiligt,... werden. Eigentlich sollte jeder schon mal Erfahrungen dieser Art gemacht haben, auch wenn "ich mag kein chinesisches Essen" sicherlich leichter zu verbergen und deswegen seltener ein Thema ist, als z.B. ein phänotypisch klar erkennbarer Migrationshintergrund.




Martul schrieb:


> Okay, dass diese beiden Aussagen widersprüchlich rüberkommen kann ich verstehen. Was ich meine ist folgendes: Heterosexualität als "Norm" ist in der Öffentlichkeit überall verbreitet und sichtbar,



Mal so ne Frage: Was ist mit dieser immer wieder geäußerten Floskel eigentlich gemeint? Mir persönlich begegnet Sexualität in der Öffentlichkeit quasi nie. Das häufigste wären noch indirekte Hinweise in der Werbung für familien-mit-kindern-bezogene Produkte, aber da ist Reproduktivität halt eine Grundvoraussetzung. Alles andere? Selbst klassisches "sex sells" zeigt fast immer nur ein Geschlecht und kann sich mit einer weiblichen Figur genauso gut an Lesben wie an heterosexuelle Männer richten.




Martul schrieb:


> Im Deutschen gibt es aber leider keine anderen Worte für "Geschlecht" wie im Englischen mit "sex" und "gender". Womöglich müssten andere Bezeichnungen eingeführt werden, die eine einfachere Differenzierung ermöglichen, aber das würde wahrscheinlich auch mit vielen heftigen Diskussionen einhergehen...



Glaube ich nicht. Wer über etwas neues redet und dafür ein neues Wort prägt, kriegt eigentlich nie Ärger. Anfangs wird er halt nicht verstanden - aber das wird er ja noch viel weniger, wenn er ein Wort nimmt, dass es schon gibt und das eine ganz andere Bedeutung hat. Niemand wäre zum Beispiel auf die Idee gekommen, ein Smartphone als "Speisekarte" zu bezeichnen, nur weil es das Wort "Smartphone" noch nicht gab. Hat man halt neu eingeführt und das wurde auch akzeptiert war. Klar macht es einem die deutsche sprache nicht ganz einfach, die "Rollenbilder" "Herrlichkeit" und "Dämlichkeit" zielgerichtet zu differenzieren, aber stattdessen von den "Geschlechtern" "Mann" und "Frau" zu reden funktioniert ganz offensichtlich noch viel schlechter und sorgt für reichlich Verärgerung. Menschen mögen es halt nicht, wenn man ihnen vorwirft, ihr bisheriger, lebenslanger Sprachgebrauch wäre "falsch" und sie müssten sich wegen jemand anderem, der was neues will, umstellen und ihr altes aufgeben.



> Du meinst das biologische, bei der Geburt erhaltene Geschlecht, richtig?



Ich meine das Geschlecht, ja. (Respektive ich meine Aussagen, die über dieses getroffen werden. Aber ich denke, ich habe klar gemacht, dass ich die nicht so ganz nachvollziehbar finde.)




> Die Sexualität von Kindern beginnt bereits im Kleinkindalter durch Entdecken des eigenen Körpers.



Da haben sie aber keine Referenzpunkte, gegenüber denen sie Unstimmigkeiten feststellen könnten. Sie kennen nur ihren eigenen Körper und auch wenn sie sicherlich die primären Geschlechtsmerkmale an diesem bemerken, wissen sie weder wie die beschaffen sein sollten (unter welcher Prämisse auch immer) noch wofür die gut sind. Erst wenn man sein eigenes Geschlecht mit dem Geschlecht anderer in Bezug bringen will, also ****************** will, gibt es so etwas wie eine gewünschte Funktion die halt entweder passt oder nicht.



> Dass es beim Aufwachsen keine Unterschiede zwischen Jungs und Mädchen gibt dürfte für die allermeisten Kinder die absolute Ausnahme sein. Alleine durch Rollenbildern in Kitas, Schulen, durch Spielzeug, Bücher, Kinderfilme und -serien werden klassische Rollenbilder ja immer noch sehr stark reproduziert.



Ja. Und das ist ein massives Problem. Aber keins das man löst, in dem man sich durch ggf. lebenslang einschränkende Operationen das andere von zwei verkackten Rollenbildern zuzuschreiben versucht, was dann aber in den Augen der Gesellschaft, um deren Rollenzwang es letztlich geht, gar nicht klappt.



> Ich sehe, dass meine Aussage mindestens unglücklich war, danke für das Feedback!



War provokant geantwortet: Natürlich ist Sex für die meisten Leben wichtiger als Füße. Allerdings ist einer der Aspekte der LGBTATAQNO*...-Diskussion ja auch die Frage, wie detailiert die Gesellschaft solche Aspekte differenzieren und honorieren soll? Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es mehr Fußfetischisten als aromantische, crossdressende, Bi-curious Transfrauen gibt. Aber bei ersteren beschwert sich niemand, dass ihre Sexualität in der Öffentlichkeit zuwenig präsent wäre.



> Ich stimme dir weitestgehend zu. Ich bin sehr dafür, dass Eigenschaften nicht einem bestimmten Geschlecht zugeordnet werden, davon würden vermutlich alle profitieren. Aber bis dahin ist es noch ein verdammt weiter Weg.



Um ehrlich zu sein halte ich diesen Weg für weitaus kürzer als den Weg zur allgemeinen Akzeptanz von Transpersonen als vollwertige Mitglieder des anderen Geschlechs in den Augen aller Gesellschaftsmitglieder. Vor 1,5 Jahrzehnten feierte eine Postgender-Partei große Erfolge. Vor 2,5 Jahrzehnten waren Herrenröcke auf jedem Laufsteg zu sehen (und ja, ich habe sowas auch in freier Wildbahn gesehen. Und es hat ungefähr 10 Sekunden Augenbrauen hochziehen geerntet und das wars). Vor (über) 3,5 Jahrzehnten tauchten Frauen in den letzten "Männer"berufen auf. Die Akzeptanz für genderegalen Umgang miteinander ist meiner Meinung nach weitaus stärker gegeben als für die Beachtung wie auch immer geartete, neue Geschlechtsdefinitionen. Einfach weil ersteres nur ein "lass andere halt machen" bedeutet, letzteres dagegen eine aktive Auseinandersetzung und Anpassung an die Vorstellungen anderer bedeutet. Und darauf reagieren Menschen nicht ohne Grund widerwillig.



> Die Veränderungen des eigens Körpers geschieht ja aber nicht mit der Absicht, der Gesellschaft etwas zu beweisen, sondern weil sich diese Personen in ihrem eigenen Körper nicht wohlfühlen. Operationen und Anpassungen werden für sich selbst durchgeführt, nicht um andere zu beeindrucken oder zu beeinflussen.



Das ist halt die Frage. Soweit ich das mitbekomme, sind gezielte Veränderungen im Brustbereich zum Beispiel weitaus häufiger als an den primären Geschlechtsorganen. Teils sogar nur prosthetisch. Dabei definieren letztere das Geschlecht, während ersterer vor allem nach außen sichtbarer ist. Auch bei der gesamten rechtlichen Debatte geht es nur um Punkte mit Außenwirkung: Eine Person weiblichen Geschlechts will auf der Straße wie ein Mann aussehen, "Mann" im Pass stehen haben und als Mann angesprochen werden. Kurz: Die Frau will das klassische Rollenbild "Mann" in der Öffentlichkeit ausfüllen. Einen *************** zu haben scheint dagegen in nahezu allen Berichten, die mehr begenen, sekundär zu sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Und ich finde es tatsächlich einfacher von "Zuschauer:innen" als von *Zuschauerinnen und Zuschauern" zu reden, wie es vorher immer gemacht werden musste.



Man könnte ja auch so einfach von "die Zuschauenden" sprechen, wenn man schon meint das "die Zuschauer" "diskriminierend" sei, aber das wäre ja auch zu einfach und klingt weniger umständlich "feminin", als es mit *innen zu schreiben.

Übrigens konnte mir bis heute immer noch keine Feminist*in erklären wie man nun Feuerwehrmann richtig gendert, oder was ein Ärzt(*innen) sein soll. 



Gaymer schrieb:


> Man muss in Neuerungen nicht immer krampfhaft was negatives suchen, es gibt im allg. auch viele Vorteile.


"So er denke damit die rechte Annahme zu vertreten."
"Doch so möge er ihm nun die Butter reichen".

Ein "abgrenzender Sprachgebrauch" war auch schon vor Jahrhunderten "in Mode", bei Menschen die meinten sich vom "ungebildeten Pöbel" ihrer Zeit  durch die Sprache abgrenzen zu müssen und viel mehr ist das gendern auch nicht, auch wenn gewisse gesellschaftliche Gruppen, gerne auch in der deutschen Medienlandschaft, sich dabei besonders schlau, tolerant und gebildet fühlen mögen.

Aber am Ende bleibt es halt doch nur dabei, wer  zwanghaft "woke", "gebildet", "tolerant wirken" und "voll im Zeitgeist" sein will, gendert halt und grenzt sich so von den "dummen ewig Gestrigen" ab, die sich ja durch das "nichtgendern" vermeindlich selbst als solche "entlarven".

Doch auch das gendern bleibt am Ende eine "Nullnummer", auch wenn das der eine oder andere nicht merken mag, das Sprache immer eine an der praktischen Nutzbarkeit und Effiizens orientierte Geschichte bleibt und da ist permanent in der dritten Person zu sprechen genauso unnötig verwirrend und umständlich, wie permanent irgendwelche Binnensternchen dranhängen zu müssen, was "komischerweise" aber auch (fast) immer dann plötzlich gerne, bei gendernden Personen, Aussetzer bekommt, sobald es um negativ behaftete Begriffe geht, wie Steuerhinterzieher, oder Verbrecher, da redet man dann plötzlich wieder, wie selbstverständlich, in der "maskulinen" Form, bisweilen selbst dann noch, wenn selbiger klar definierbar "feminin" sein sollte.

Und am Ende hat "spezieller zeitgeistlicher Sprachgebrauch" noch nie in der Geschichte der Menscheit eine Gesellschaft auch nur einen Meter gerechter gemacht, egal ob man nun alle "brüderlich" als Genossen und Genossinnen angesprochen hat, oder meint es muss ein Binnensternchen mit Anhang sein, was in letzter Instanz halt auch in etwa genauso viel über Toleranz und die Bildung einer Person preis gibt, wie inflationär mit Fremdwörtern und Fachbegriffen um sich zu werfen, um eine gewisse Intelligenz und Bildung "vorzutäuschen", wo bei tieferer Betachtung dann aber doch keine anzutreffen war.



Gaymer schrieb:


> Mich erinnert das stark an die Rechtschreibreform.



Es ist ja auch nicht "zumutbar", das Menschen / Schüler ihre Muttersprache erlernen müssen, also meint man halt "nach gehör" schreiben reicht halt auch, um als "richtig" zu gelten. Blöd halt nur dass das bei der später ungweigerlich stattfindenden gegenseitigen Korespondenz, in einer Gesellschaft, dann bisweilen schwierig werden und unweigerlich zu zusätzlichen Fehlfunktionen im sowieso schon fragilen "Sender - Empfänger Prinzip" führen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Und ich finde es tatsächlich einfacher von "Zuschauer:innen" als von *Zuschauerinnen und Zuschauern" zu reden, wie es vorher immer gemacht werden musste.



Ich finde "Zuschauer" noch einfacher, 1-2 Silben weniger.




seahawk schrieb:


> Eierlikör wurde mir in meinem Leben öfter angeboten als Sex. Gut, das kann an mir liegen.



Mir wurde vor allen Dingen schon häufiger was Eierlikör enthaltenes untergeschoben als etwas Sex enthaltenes. Bäh! Das halbe Internet hat Angst, unbemerkt Shemale-Porn untergeschoben zu bekommen, aber schon mal voller Vorfreude auf die Marmelade in einen Pfannkuchen gebissen und dann war da Eierlikör drin? WIDERLICH!




JoM79 schrieb:


> Im Sprachgebrauch musst du ja ne kurze Pause für den Doppelpunkt oder whatever machen.
> Nur wird die immer kürzer und man hört nur noch Zuschauerinnen.
> Dauert nicht lange, bis sich Männer beschweren.



Meine Gesprächspartner sollen sich glücklich schätzen, wenn ich mir die Zeit für Pausen zwischen Wörtern nehme  .




Poulton schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik und man sollte sich die Arbeitsdefinition von Antisemitismus zu Gemüte führen.



Der Ton "ICH definiere, was du eigentlich gesagt hast" macht selten harmonische Musik.

Die weitläufig verwendete Definition von "Antisemitismus" ist damit tatsächlich gar nicht so themenfern, sondern ein schönes Beispiel dafür, wie ein gutes Anliegen zur Nebensache werden kann, weil jemand darauf beharrt, es mit einem eigentlich schon vergebenen, unpassenden Wort zu bezeichnen. Was im Falle von "Judenhass" um so bescheuert war, weil es dafür ja sogar schon ein treffendes Wort gab. Aber irgendwer wollte sich wohl pseudointellektuell abheben (siehe auch Nightslavers Ausführungen) und ein paar Jahrzehnte später haben wir zwei Wörter für "Judenhass", aber keines mehr für "gegen Semiten gerichtet". In der Ecke hat das ja sogar Tradition: "Rassismus" hat nichts mit Rassen zu tun (weil es die bei _Homo sapiens_ gar nicht gibt; aus halbwegs moderner Sicht schon per Definition auch gar nicht geben kann) und müsste eigentlich Ethnizismus heißen, "Faschismus" und "Nazismus" werden so inflationär unpassend gebraucht, dass sie genauso wertlos geworden sind wie "Terrorismus". etc..

Jetzt versuchen halt einige auch, die bestehenden Bezeichnungen für das Geschlecht und seine Ausprägungen auszuradieren, nur weil ihnen keine Wörter für ihre Genderanliegen einfallen. Würden solche Fehler überall zur Norm werden, sobald sie oft genug gemacht wurden, hätten wir längst "Imbusschlüssel", würden Geschwindigkeiten in Papiertaschentüchern angeben und die einzig*st*e Möglichkeit, einem Genitiv begenen zu tun, wäre ein Besuch in dem Museum.


----------



## compisucher (10. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ..., als z.B. ein phänotypisch klar erkennbarer Migrationshintergrund.


Yepp, der Witz ist, nur weil man (so wie ich) etwas anders aussieht, weil irgendwann vor drei Generationen was anderes in den Genpool sprang, man als Grundschulkind anno 1970 dann als "Kümmeltürke" beschimpft" wird und mein türkischer Banknachbar entrüstet meinte "Du bist gar kein Türke".
Minderheitenausgrenzung gleich welcher Art bedeutet insbesondere für Kinder immer auch eine Vereinsamung und fehlende soziale Teilhabe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, der Witz ist, nur weil man (so wie ich) etwas anders aussieht, weil irgendwann vor drei Generationen was anderes in den Genpool sprang, man als Grundschulkind anno 1970 dann als "Kümmeltürke" beschimpft" wird und mein türkischer Banknachbar entrüstet meinte "Du bist gar kein Türke".
> Minderheitenausgrenzung gleich welcher Art bedeutet insbesondere für Kinder immer auch eine Vereinsamung und fehlende soziale Teilhabe.


Das erinnert mich daran, dass ein türkischer Kumpel die Theorie vertrat, dass American Natives höchstwahrscheinlich mit den Türken gemeinsame Vorfahren aus der mongolischen Steppe haben 

Der führte es auf gewisse phänotypische Ähnlichkeit zurück und dass die vorislamischen Türken auch einen starken Schamanen-Kult hatten.


----------



## compisucher (10. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich daran, dass ein türkischer Kumpel die Theorie vertrat, dass American Natives höchstwahrscheinlich mit den Türken gemeinsame Vorfahren aus der mongolischen Steppe haben
> 
> Der führte es auf gewisse phänotypische Ähnlichkeit zurück und dass die vorislamischen Türken auch einen starken Schamanen-Kult hatten.


Sagen wir es mal so, Beiden scheint eine große Nase und schwarzes Haar zu Eigen sein...   
Daher wohl auch die "Verwechslung" in meinem speziellen Falle.

Ob dann tatsächlich vor paar 10.000 Jahren sich irgendein Steinzeitstamm in Innerasien aufteilte und Familie A nach Westen und Familie B nach Osten zog 


Da ich immer und überall ein wenig "Werbung" für "uns" mache, 
ein Hinweis auf eine GEO-Produktion über meinen Tribe:








						Kanada, Indianer schreiben Geschichte
					

Ein historisches Gerichtsurteil hat den kanadischen Xeni Gwet'in vom Stamm der Chilcotin das Reservat zugesprochen, auf dem sie seit Jahrzehnten leben. Doch hilft ihnen ihr Sieg auch im Kampf gegen ein Minenprojekt, das neben einem ihrer heiligen Seen gep




					www.geo.de
				



Wie halt immer, unseren Namen kann  wieder mal keiner...
Die Chilcotin heissen in echt Tsilhqot'in, na ja, Randetails...


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, der Witz ist, nur weil man (so wie ich) etwas anders aussieht, weil irgendwann vor drei Generationen was anderes in den Genpool sprang, man als Grundschulkind anno 1970 dann als "Kümmeltürke" beschimpft" wird und mein türkischer Banknachbar entrüstet meinte "Du bist gar kein Türke".
> Minderheitenausgrenzung gleich welcher Art bedeutet insbesondere für Kinder immer auch eine Vereinsamung und fehlende soziale Teilhabe.


Wobei das fast jedes Kind mal erfährt. 

- es ist dick
- es ist besonders groß
- es ist besonders klein
- es hat große Ohren oder eine lange Nase
- es hat eine Brille
- es hat Akne
.
.
.

Und heute erlebt man ja auch öfters, dass Minderheiten, die zur Mehrheiten werden sich nicht wesentlich anders verhalten. Nur wird aus dem "Kümmeltürke" eben die "Kartoffel".  

So etwas darf nie Mobbing werden, aber ein Kind muss eben auch lernen, dass es Menschen gibt, die es nicht leiden können und generell wenig sympathisch sind. Kinder lernen Sozialverhalten durch ausprobieren und soziale Gruppen definieren sich bei allen sozialen Lebewesen auch durch die Ausgrenzung von Individuen außerhalb der Gruppe. 
Das Problem sind eher die heutigen Eltern, die Fehlverhalten des eigenen Kindes nur ungern korrigieren wollen, aber Fehlverhalten anderer Kinder umso leidenschaftlicher anklagen. Als Eltern muss man damit leben, dass das eigene Kind manchmal auch ein Arsch ist. Dann muss am eben eingreifen und gegensteuern. Leider reagieren heute viele Eltern dann eher selber aggressiv und verteidigen die "Rechte und Freiheiten" ihres Kindes. Dazu kommen dann noch Erziehende und Lehrende, die selber ideologisch verblendet sind. Es ist schön einem 8jährigen zu erklären warum "Du Türke" eine unerträgliche rassistische Beleidigung ist, "Du Kartoffel" aber keine Beleidigung ist. Dazu kommt, dass die Kinder sich meist im Streit zwar beleidigen, aber eine halbe Stunde später wieder problemlos und happy zusammen spielen, zumindest wenn die Erwachsenen nicht übertrieben eingreifen. 

Was wünsche ich mir immer, dass die Leute mit dem Wunsch nach mehr Toleranz ihre eigene Toleranz gegenüber anderen meinen würden und nicht die Toleranz von anderen ihnen gegenüber.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. November 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> a) Du bist wahrscheinlich noch jünger
> b) nicht aus dem Rheinland
> 
> und Eierlikör wurde mir in meinem Leben öfter angeboten als Sex. Gut, das kann an mir liegen.


Zu den Jüngsten gehöre ich auch nicht mehr. Aber es ist halt so. Es wird dir überall ins Gesicht geklatscht. Nimm mal das aktuelle Call of Duty als Beispiel. Zur Profilgestaltung haben es nicht mal die verschiedenen Fahnen der Länder ins Spiel geschaft, aber öffnest du den Editor, werden dir um die 15 Konstellationen der LGblabla Flagge ins Gesicht geprügelt, bei insgesamt vll. 20 Fahnen. Penetranter geht es dann auch nicht mehr. Und so ist es ja in vielen Lebensbereichen. Dann brauch man sich auch echt nicht wundern, wenn die Ablehnung steigt und steigt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Zu den Jüngsten gehöre ich auch nicht mehr. Aber es ist halt so. Es wird dir überall ins Gesicht geklatscht. Nimm mal das aktuelle Call of Duty als Beispiel. Zur Profilgestaltung haben es nicht mal die verschiedenen Fahnen der Länder ins Spiel geschaft, aber öffnest du den Editor, werden dir um die 15 Konstellationen der LGblabla Flagge ins Gesicht geprügelt, bei insgesamt vll. 20 Fahnen.


Sowas ähnliches ist mir bei Gotham Knights aufgefallen. Da unterhalten sich Batgirl und Red Hood per Emails darüber, dass sie ja beide zum Pride Festival gehen wollen und im Hauptquartier hängt auch so eine Regenbogenfahne. Keine der Figuren ist gay, sodass es mir total aus dem Kontext gerissen vorkam. Das hat für mich auch etwas von einem klaren politischen Auftrag, der an so vielen Stellen wie möglich in Medien vorangetrieben werden möchte.


seahawk schrieb:


> Und heute erlebt man ja auch öfters, dass Minderheiten, die zur Mehrheiten werden sich nicht wesentlich anders verhalten.


Wo werden Minderheiten zu Mehrheiten? In Deutschland bleiben Minderheiten weiterhin Minderheiten auch wenn in einer Klasse nur 5 "Deutsche" sitzen.


seahawk schrieb:


> Dazu kommen dann noch Erziehende und Lehrende, die selber ideologisch verblendet sind.


Schreibt derjenige, der sonst überall LGBQT verblendetes Zeugs von sich gibt. Aber interessant zu sehen, dass wenn es um Rassismus geht du doch wohl eher rechts stehst....


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Zu den Jüngsten gehöre ich auch nicht mehr. Aber es ist halt so. Es wird dir überall ins Gesicht geklatscht. Nimm mal das aktuelle Call of Duty als Beispiel. Zur Profilgestaltung haben es nicht mal die verschiedenen Fahnen der Länder ins Spiel geschaft, aber öffnest du den Editor, werden dir um die 15 Konstellationen der LGblabla Flagge ins Gesicht geprügelt, bei insgesamt vll. 20 Fahnen. Penetranter geht es dann auch nicht mehr. Und so ist es ja in vielen Lebensbereichen. Dann brauch man sich auch echt nicht wundern, wenn die Ablehnung steigt und steigt.


Gut, wenn Dich das stört, dann liegt das Problem bei Dir.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches ist mir bei Gotham Knights aufgefallen. Da unterhalten sich Batgirl und Red Hood per Emails darüber, dass sie ja beide zum Pride Festival gehen wollen und im Hauptquartier hängt auch so eine Regenbogenfahne. Keine der Figuren ist gay, sodass es mir total aus dem Kontext gerissen vorkam. Das hat für mich auch etwas von einem klaren politischen Auftrag, der an so vielen Stellen wie möglich in Medien vorangetrieben werden möchte.


Representation ist wichtig und dazu gehört auch die Sichtbarkeit in den Medien.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wo werden Minderheiten zu Mehrheiten? In Deutschland bleiben Minderheiten weiterhin Minderheiten auch wenn in einer Klasse nur 5 "Deutsche" sitzen.
> 
> Schreibt derjenige, der sonst überall LGBQT verblendetes Zeugs von sich gibt. Aber interessant zu sehen, dass wenn es um Rassismus geht du doch wohl eher rechts stehst....


Es geht um Sozialverhalten und die Erkenntnis, dass jegliche Art von Diskriminierung und Anfeindung bei den Betroffenen Leiden erzeugt. Um auf Deinen Vorwurf einzugehen, es gibt keinen guten Rassismus und nur weil er sich gegen die Mehrheit richtet. Dinge wie ethnische Herkunft, Sexualität oder biologisches Geschlecht darf heute kein Thema mehr sein. 
Nur weil ich fordere das LSBTI* Personen die volle Freiheit haben sollen, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass heterosexuell orientierte Personen ihre Freiheit aufgeben sollen oder müssen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

@seahawk 
Wenn du meinst, dass diskriminierende Beleidigungen wie "Kartoffel" gleichzusetzen ist, mit echtem Rassismus, der von einer Mehrheitsgesellschaft auf mehreren Ebenen, wie Medien, Politik,  Arbeitsmarkt etc. ausgeht, dann hast du leider nicht die Tragweite des Problems verstanden. Kannst dir ja gerne nochmal den NSU Fall vor Augen führen, und dann nochmal "Kartoffel" mit Rassismus vergleichen.


seahawk schrieb:


> Nur weil ich fordere das LSBTI* Personen die volle Freiheit haben sollen


 Das impliziert, dass LSBTI* ( Wie viele Alphabetnomenklaturen gibt es eigentlich noch?!) nicht schon volle Freiheiten besitzen. Keiner verbietet es Ihnen doch sich zu nennen, und es zu treiben mit wem Sie wollen, also von welchen Freiheiten wird hier gesprochen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Die Freiheit in Filmen und Spielen vorkommen zu dürfen, ohne dass die Internet-Meute "WOKE!!!"  schreit?
> 
> Die Freiheit mit lackierten Fingernägeln in der Stadt herumzulaufen, ohne dass man erstochen wird? (https://mannschaft.com/versuchte-toetung-wegen-lackierter-fingernaegel-ermittlungen-in-kiel/)
> 
> Es gibt noch unendlich viel, wo Menschen, die von der gefühlten Norm abweichen (und das muss gar nichts mit LGBTQ zu tun haben) gemobbt, unterdrückt, abschätzig behandelt, mit Shitstorms überzogen werden...


Scheint also, dass es eine große Abneigung ggü LGBTQ in der Bevölkerung gibt. Ich frage mich nur, ob die Art und Weise, wie die LGBQT in Medien in Form von Cancel Culture und oft teilweise aus dem Kontext gerissener und penetranter Sichtbarmachung, tatsächlich dazu beitragen, dass queere Menschen im Alltag mehr Akzeptanz finden können.


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @seahawk
> Wenn du meinst, dass diskriminierende Beleidigungen wie "Kartoffel" gleichzusetzen ist, mit echtem Rassismus, der von einer Mehrheitsgesellschaft auf mehreren Ebenen, wie Medien, Politik,  Arbeitsmarkt etc. ausgeht, dann hast du leider nicht die Tragweite des Problems verstanden. Kannst dir ja gerne nochmal den NSU Fall vor Augen führen, und dann nochmal "Kartoffel" mit Rassismus vergleichen.


Wenn ich von Kindern spreche, spreche ich von Kindern. Es ging mir um den Umgang von Menschen miteinander, also etwas was jeder von uns selber in der Hand hat. Das negiert nicht den massiven und systematischen Rassismus der in Deutschland vorherrscht, aber es ist etwas was jeder von uns jeden Tag tun kann um dagegen zu wirken. 

Ich werde aber nie bei der Idee mitgehen, dass sich Opfer von Rassismus selber rassistisch verhalten dürfen, weil sie Opfer von Rassismus sind. Rassismus ist nie zu entschuldigen, egal von wem er ausgeübt wird und wer das Opfer ist. 

So wie ich auch nicht dafür bin, heterosexuelle Männer im Holzfälleroutfit anzufeinden, selbst wenn es in der Gesellschaft mal zur Norm geworden ist, dass Männer mit Rock und geschminkt in der Öffentlichkeit unterwegs sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Ah so, die Community ist also selbst schuld.


Das habe ich nicht gesagt, es ist jedoch auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die Cancel Culture der LGBQT bei vielen Menschen nicht wirklich auf Beifall stößt. Kannst ja gerne mal lesen, wie es die Leute empfinden, dass auf Potter Erfinderin Rowling nahezu eine Hexenjagd schon veranstaltet wird.

Wie oft höre ich zudem, dass viele, die nichts gegen Homosexuelle hatten, mittlerweile sehr genervt sind von diesem Thema. Liest man hier auch oft und auch in anderen Foren.


----------



## compisucher (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Die Freiheit mit lackierten Fingernägeln in der Stadt herumzulaufen, ohne dass man erstochen wird? (https://mannschaft.com/versuchte-toetung-wegen-lackierter-fingernaegel-ermittlungen-in-kiel/)


 Vollkommen irre...
Ich hab noch nie bei irgendwem auf die Fingernägel geschaut oder gar davon abgeleitet, ob man mit diesem Menschen dann kein Bier trinken gehen kann...


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht gesagt, es ist jedoch auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die Cancel Culture der LGBQT bei vielen Menschen nicht wirklich auf Beifall stößt. Kannst ja gerne mal lesen, wie es die Leute empfinden, dass auf Potter Erfinderin Rowling nahezu eine Hexenjagd schon veranstaltet wird.
> 
> Wie oft höre ich zudem, dass viele, die nichts gegen Homosexuelle hatten, mittlerweile sehr genervt sind von diesem Thema. Liest man hier auch oft und auch in anderen Foren.


Das ist genau der Punkt, wo mich die Sichtweise von z. B. @Gaymer interessiert.
Wurde nur kurz weiter oben andiskutiert.
Ich hab es mal mit medialer Omnipräsenz weiter oben beschrieben.
Mir ist vollkommen klar, dass der Zugang eines betroffenen Personenkreises ein völlig anderer ist.
So weit verstanden, geht es , ich nenne es mal, den Aktivisten darum, mehr Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung der "Normalos" zu generieren.
Gefühlt wird aber eher das Gegenteil erreicht, oder irre ich mich da?

( Also wieder ein vielleicht blödes Beispiel aus meiner Welt:
Ich renne halt auch nicht den ganzen Tag durch München Innenstadt mit dem Federschmuck auf dem Kopf herum, nur weil ich indigenes Blut intus habe und mich für die Sache meines Tribes aktiv einsetze. Vermutlich würde sich dann irgendwann doch einer finden, der mir ohne tiefen Grund die Feder vom Kopf reisst und mir in die Fresse haut. )


----------



## compisucher (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Schon wieder: Wieso assoziierst Du die "Cancel-Culture" mit LGBTQ? Das eine hat NICHTS mit dem anderen zu tun.


Das Thema ist, dass in der Wahrnehmung vieler alles in einem Topf ist.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, war das bis vor wenigen Tagen bei mir auch so drinnen, bevor ich mich im Umfeld dieses Threads mal eingelesen habe.
Und na ja, es gibt halt dann doch aus der LGBTQ ein paar Leutz, die aktiv bei cancel mitmischen und blöder Weise dies wieder sehr medienwirksam ist.

Manchmal liest man nur das, was man lesen will...


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Weil in meiner Wahrnehmung der Wunsch nach Canceln massiv von LGBQT ausgeht. Dave Chapelle, Rowling, oder auch jüngste Vorfälle, wo Professoren von einem wütenden Mob aufgrund wissenschaftlicher Fakten rausgeekelt werden.






						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Muss man sich vorstellen, dass selbst Wissenschaft sich für diese Ideologie verbiegen lassen muss.


----------



## compisucher (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Es ist alles irgendwie für viele die selbe Linke Mischpoke. Deswegen ist das ein Feindbild für viele Menschen.
> 
> Für mich liest sich das wie: Links == nicht menschenfeindlich. Denn all diese Themen drehen sich darum, dass Menschen andere Menschen respektvoll und ohne Vorurteilen begegnet.
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir nicht sicher.
Politisch links oder rechts hat aus meiner Perspektive nicht automatisch was mit Respekt gegenüber Minderheiten oder politischen Einstellungen zu tun.
Das ist mir zu plakativ, das Leben ist m. E. differenzierter und komplizierter.
Nettes Beispiel ist China als kommunistisches System (also ganz links außen) aber systematische Unterdrückung von Uiguren als Minderheit  UND eine sehr homophobe Gesellschaftsstruktur.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Aber DASS Du das assoziierst sagt schon viel über Dein Bild zu LGBTQ aus. Erst das Gendern (*innen) nun das Canceln - an allem sind irgendwie diese komischen Regenbogentypen schuld!


Okay jetzt bin ich also Schuld, dass oben genannte Beispiele von LGBQT Community gecancelt wird


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Du siehst halt die, die Dich stören, den Rest übersiehst Du.


Hier unterstellst du mir was, was nicht stimmt. Ich habe die Beispiel genannt, die mir persönlich sehr aufgefallen sind, da Chapelle mein Lieblings-Stand-Up-Comedian ist und die Sache mit Rowling hat doch auch jeder mitbekommen.


Gaymer schrieb:


> Wieviele Menschen werden von rechten und ultrarechten gecancelled?


Mit sichtbarem Migrationshintergrund verkehre ich naturgemäß nicht in rechten, geschweige denn in ultrarechten Kreisen. Daher juckt es mich nicht die Bohne, was der braune Kackhaufen cancelt.


----------



## Eckism (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Es ist alles irgendwie für viele die selbe Linke Mischpoke. Deswegen ist das ein Feindbild für viele Menschen.


Eventuell hilft es ja, wenn man mit noch mehr Fremdwörtern um sich wirft...der erste gedanke bei "Woke" war das haarige Vieh aus Starwars...jetzt weiß ich zwar immer noch nicht, was Woke heißt, aber das Vieh isses schonmal nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Das wollte ich Dir auch nicht unterstellen, aber eine einseitige Sichtweise auf das Phänomen des cancellen hast Du trotzdem.


Das mag sein. Nur hat das canceln und die zwanghafte Änderung der Sprache ausgehend von der LGBQT Bewegung einen merkbar größeren Impact, als was irgendwelche Rechten oder Linken für sich so canceln. Daher rührt auch vielleicht meine einseitige Sichtweise darauf, dass mich das canceln aller anderer Fraktionen nicht wirklich berührt.

Mischpoke kenne ich tatsächlich. Müsste jiddisch sein, genau wie Meschugge^^


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Nur hat das canceln und die zwanghafte Änderung der Sprache ausgehend von der LGBQT Bewegung einen merkbar größeren Impact, als was irgendwelche Rechten oder Linken für sich so canceln. Daher rührt auch vielleicht meine einseitige Sichtweise darauf, dass mich das canceln aller anderer Fraktionen nicht wirklich berührt.
> 
> Mischpoke kenne ich tatsächlich. Müsste jiddisch sein, genau wie Meschugge^^


Ich glaube wir müssen mal über canceln und Impact reden. Niemand zwingt Dich gendergerecht und diskriminierungsfrei zu sprechen. Niemand wird gezwungen *innne :innen /innen zu verwenden und niemand wird gezwungen "sier" oder "ens" zu verwenden. Einzig wenn eine andere Person aktiv darum bittet entsprechend angesprochen zu werden, kann eine Person gezwungen sein genderkorrekt zu sprechen. (natürlich nur aus Zwängen der Höflichkeit und nicht per Gesetz) 
Ansonsten haben sie eben viele Institutionen für eine gendergerechte und diskriminierungsfreie Sprache entscheiden, das einzige "Canceln" ist sich das anzuhören zu müssen.

Rowling wurde auch nicht gecancelt, sie muss nur damit Leben, dass menschenfeindliche Aussagen Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

@seahawk 
Kannst du mal zeigen, welche Aussagen von Rowling menschenfeindlich sind?

Ich habe nichts gefunden und sehe nur, dass sie aus einer feministischen Position heraus, das Transgender-Gesetz kritisch sieht. Was im Kontext ihrer eigenen Erfahrung durch sexuelle Gewalterfahrung nachvollziehbar ist. 
Darüber hinaus hat sie geschrieben, dass man das Wort "Frauen" an Stellen von "Menschen, die menstruieren" benutzen soll, da man so die Lebensrealität von Frauen auslöscht.
Ich sehe da nichts menschenfeindlich, sondern eher die Gegenseite total krank in ihren Bestrebungen.
Nur weil ein Mann sagt, dass er sich wie eine Frau fühle macht ihn das nicht zu einer Frau, sondern jemand mit einer tiefgehenden Identitätsstörung nach dem ICD 10.


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @seahawk
> Kannst du mal zeigen, welche Aussagen von Rowling menschenfeindlich sind?
> 
> Ich habe nichts gefunden und sehe nur, dass sie aus einer feministischen Position heraus, das Transgender-Gesetz kritisch sieht. Was im Kontext ihrer eigenen Erfahrung durch sexuelle Gewalterfahrung nachvollziehbar ist.
> ...


Weil sie es aufgebauscht hat. Der Begriff "menstruierende Person" wurde in einem Artikel über die Menstruation verwendet. Nicht einmal alle Frauen sind menstruierende Personen. Keiner hat geschrieben "Männer und menstruierende Personen gehen in das Kino" und keiner strebt das an.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Weil sie es aufgebauscht hat. Der Begriff "menstruierende Person" wurde in einem Artikel über die Menstruation verwendet. Nicht einmal alle Frauen sind menstruierende Personen. Keiner hat geschrieben "Männer und menstruierende Personen gehen in das Kino" und keiner strebt das an.


Okay, dann empfehle ich dir, dass du dich mal ernsthaft mit der schweren Anschuldigung von Menschenfeindlichkeit auseinandersetzt, bevor du jemandem seinen Ruf zerstörst, weil "sie es aufbauscht".

Unfassbar!


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Andere Argumente, wie das unselige "Mann der sagt er wär ne Frau auf der Frauentoilette" ist extrem an den Haaren herbeigezogen und verärgert mich richtig.


Schön wärs, wenn es nur an den Haaren herbeigezogen wäre. Ich kann dir aus meinem beruflichen Kontext als Schulsozialarbeiter von Fällen berichten, in denen Jungs darauf behaarten mit den Mädels beim Sport in die Umkleidekabine gehen zu dürfen, weil sie sich als Mädchen fühlen. Das gab richtig Ärger mit wütenden Eltern, was ich komplett nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Okay, dann empfehle ich dir, dass du dich mal ernsthaft mit der schweren Anschuldigung von Menschenfeindlichkeit auseinandersetzt, bevor du jemandem seinen Ruf zerstörst, weil "sie es aufbauscht".
> 
> Unfassbar!


Es war ja kein Einzelfall:









						J.K. Rowling und die Trans*Community: Wo ist das Problem?
					

Ist die „Harry Potter“-Autorin trans*feindlich? Oder eine Feministin, die eine unbequeme Meinung vertritt? Worum geht es ihr? Und was daran..




					www.kino.de


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> NICHT andere Meinungen nachplappern, selbst recherchieren.
> 
> Siehe meinen Beitrag auf der vorherigen Seite den Du vermutlich übersehen hast.
> 
> Es wird zu viel manipuliert.


Das ist der Originalaufsatz, auf den Rowling sich bezieht: 



			https://www.devex.com/news/sponsored/opinion-creating-a-more-equal-post-covid-19-world-for-people-who-menstruate-97312
		


Sorry, aber ich sehe da keine anti-feministische Tendenz.


----------



## Eckism (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MIch interessiert sowas auch so vollkommen ganz überhaupt nicht...das kommt ja eher aus der Großstadt, wo ich nie bin. Mir muss das auch niemand erklären, weil mir fremde Menschen egal sind, solang ich in Ruhe gelassen werde.
Ich kenn allerdings auch viele Leute, die über Sachen reden/danach handeln, die sie gar nix zu interessieren hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist: Ich auch. Aber das sind keine Transmenschen, und jeder echte Trans wird sich einen Vergleich mit diesen Menschen verbitten. Das sind nur armselige Spanner die sich einen Witu aus Transmenschen machen.
> 
> Bevor man auf die Mädchenumkleide "darf" sollte man eine Historie haben, also mindestens eine Hormonbehandlung nachweisen können. Das macht man nicht weil man nur mal spannen will.


Die Jungs meinten es wirklich ernst. Hatten auch Mädchennamen für sich ausgesucht, mit denen sie lediglich angesprochen werden wollten. Die Schulen waren schon ziemlich überfordert damit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Das Problem ist nur, dass wir hier von Grundschulen sprechen und ich mir ernsthaft die Frage stelle, ob Kinder in dem Alter so eine Entscheidung überhaupt treffen können. Ich sage nein!


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch das (ich zitiere aus dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde es schon transfeindlich, wenn man den Ursprungsartikel so ignoriert um eine polemische Aktion zu fahren. 

Wurden Frauen in dem Artikel übergangen? 

"An estimated 1.8 billion girls, women, and gender non-binary persons menstruate, and this has not stopped because of the pandemic. They still require menstrual materials, safe access to toilets, soap, water, and private spaces in the face of lockdown living conditions that have eliminated privacy for many populations. "


----------



## Tschetan (11. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass wir hier von Grundschulen sprechen und ich mir ernsthaft die Frage stelle, ob Kinder in dem Alter so eine Entscheidung überhaupt treffen können. Ich sage nein!



Ich frage mich ob das überhaupt ein Thema sein soll?
Laßt ihnen Zeit sich zu entwickeln, zu fühlen und ihren Weg gehen.

Wenn man sieht wie oft Tatoos später bereut werden, von denen Jugendliche begeistert und überzeugt waren.
Eingriffe in Hormonhaushalt und Geschlecht sind da ungleich schwerwiegender und kaum zurückzudrehen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Ist bei Hetero-Charakteren schließlich auch meist so.



Du solltest deinen literarischen Horizont mal etwas weiten, ehe du anderen Nonsense vorwirfst. Es gibt tonnenweise Bücher, in denen gar keine Partner zur Mehrheit der Hauptcharaktere vorkommen. Sich darüber zu beschweren, dass es keine schwulen Päärchen gibt, wenn so gut wie gar keine Paare präsent sind, ist einfach nur Egozentrismus.




compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, der Witz ist, nur weil man (so wie ich) etwas anders aussieht, weil irgendwann vor drei Generationen was anderes in den Genpool sprang, man als Grundschulkind anno 1970 dann als "Kümmeltürke" beschimpft" wird und mein türkischer Banknachbar entrüstet meinte "Du bist gar kein Türke".
> Minderheitenausgrenzung gleich welcher Art bedeutet insbesondere für Kinder immer auch eine Vereinsamung und fehlende soziale Teilhabe.



Das geht dem absolut überwältigenden Teil von Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund auch schon in der ersten und zweiten Nachkommengeneration so. Oft wandern ja ganze Familien aus und somit entspricht die erste in Deutschland geborene Generation phänotypisch komplett einem typischen Einwohner des Herkunftslandes und wird deswegen von den zahlreich vorhandenen ewig gestrigen nicht als "Deutsch" akzeptiert, aber sie wachsen natürlich hier auf und sind somit kulturell soweit von einer Sozialisation im Herkunftsland der Eltern entfernt, dass sie auch dort jeder als fremd empfindet. Wenn diese Ausgrenzung sich fortsetzt kann es richtig paradox werden wie z.B. bei nationalistischen Deutschtürken der dritten und vierten Generation. Die reimen sich eine eigene kulturelle Identität aus ein paar Bezugselementen ihrer (Ur-)Großeltern zusammen, weil weder sie noch ihre Eltern ungeachtet von Integrationsbemühungen von der deutschen Mehrheitsgselschaft akzeptiert werden. Aber das Selbstbild dieser ""patriotischen Türken"" hat mit der Türkei in etwa so viel zu tun, wie ein Karl-May-Western mit nordamerikanischen Natives und wird auch entsprechend wenig akzeptiert.

Aber darum, dass einige Leute in Deutschland andauernder Diskriminierung ausgesetzt sind, ging es mir eigentlich nicht (auch wenn man da ruhig häufiger drauf hinweisen kann). Sondern darum, dass auch nahezu alle anderen vereinzelt Diskriminierung in irgend einer Form ausgesetzt sind und somit die Mechanismen dahinter sehr wohl aus eigener Erfahrung nachvollziehen können, auch wenn sie das Glück haben, nicht permanent darunter leiden müssen. Es reicht ja auch, sich 2-3 mal in den Finger zu stechen, anstatt sich auf ein Nagelbrett zu werfen, um ansatzweise nachzuvollziehen, dass der Sturz in einen großen Kaktus kein Zuckerschlecken ist.


Anm. zu den NA Natives und Turkvölkern: Ein paar 10000 könnte hinkommen, aber es war eher Ostasien. Vor 30000-40000 Jahren haben sich jedenfalls die Amerikaner von den heute dort lebenden Populationen abgespaltet und ihre Wanderung Richtung Nordosten begonnen. Die Bildung Turkvölker ist vor allen Dingen zeitlich schwerer einzuschätzen, wird geographisch aber nördlich/östlich/nordöstlich der Monoglei verankert, wo die NA-Population durchgekommen sein muss. Allerdings hängen da noch eine ganze Menge weiterer Linien mit dran, _Homo sapiens_ ändert sein Aussehen scheinbar recht flott (bzw. wir sind recht aufmerksam für kleine Details in dieser Richtung, deren Äquivalent bei anderen Tieren wir einfach übersehen). Der letzte gemeinsame Vorfahre aller heute lebenden Menschen wird auf 100000-200000 Jahre geschätzt, also gerade einmal 4-5 mal so alt. (Man vergleiche das mal mit den Lagerzeiträumen für Atommüll)




compisucher schrieb:


> Vollkommen irre...
> Ich hab noch nie bei irgendwem auf die Fingernägel geschaut oder gar davon abgeleitet, ob man mit diesem Menschen dann kein Bier trinken gehen kann...



Der Link ist bis zur Verfälschung gekürzt. Es waren wohl jeweils zwei Gruppen von Männern, wobei die Angreifer mit einem Auto kamen und ausstiegen. Das klingt für mich nach einer fehlenden Vorgeschichte: Wer cruist mit drei weiteren homophoben Schlägern durch das um diese Uhrzeit ausgestorbene Kiel, in der Hoffnung Anfang November (!) lackierte Fußnägel zu erspähen?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> *Ich wünschte, mehr Heten würden Serien wie "Love, Victor" (Disney) anschauen (oder den dazugehörigen Spielfilm, "Love, Simon"), da sie einen kleinen Einblick in das ziemlich realistische (wenn auch sehr US geprägte) Leben schwuler Jungs bietet.* Auch 'Heartstopper' ist ganz gut. Wenn man Coming-of-Age Stories mag. Und, nein, außer ein paar Küssen zwischen Jungs muss man sich nichts ekelhaftes anschauen


Nein danke, aber kein Interesse, das aber nicht weil es homosexuelle Beziehungen betrifft, sondern weil ich mit fokusierten "Beziehungsfilmen / Serien" grundstätzlich nie warm werde, auch wenn diese heterosexuelle Beziehungen zu Thema hätten.

Davon ab, der Bruder meiner Mutter ist homosexuell und in einer festen Beziehung mit einem Partner, da bekomme ich das im RL sowieso schon, seit Jahren, maximal "realitätsnahe" mit (wenn auch nicht unter "Jugendlichen"), soweit man das als "Außenstehender" halt kann und als sich das irgend ein Autor je "fiktional", für einen Film / eine Serie, zusammenschreiben und verfilmen könnte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. November 2022)

Worum geht's jetzt eigentlich genau bei der Erwähnung von homosexuellen Beziehungen im Thread?
Die werden genauso liebevoll, streitlustig, konfus, anstrengend, erfüllend, kräftezehrend, (un-)glücklich, individuell anders etc. pp. wie auch jede heterosexuelle Beziehung ablaufen


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die werden genauso liebevoll, streitlustig, konfus, anstrengend, erfüllend, kräftezehrend, (un-)glücklich, individuell anders etc. pp. wie auch jede heterosexuelle Beziehung ablaufen


Nicht wenn man sich da nur am erleben in Film / Serie orientiert.
Dort ist es, wie in 90% der heterosexuellen Beziehungen, in Film / Serie und im schlimmsten 5 Euro Groschenroman, entweder herzzerreißend blumig schnulzig, oder hoffnungslos künstlich streitsüchtig herbeikonstruiert.

Weshalb vielleicht auch eine Menge Paarbeziehungen, unabhängig der eigenen (gelebten) Sexualität, heute nicht so wirklich (längerfristig) funktionieren wollen, weil beide Seiten dort viel zu viel mediale  Fiktion in ihre eigenen Beziehungen reinprojizieren, oder das der Sex doch (immer) wie im Porno sein muss.

Was dann natürlich nicht klappen kann, weil mediale Darstellung nur, Medium bedingt, wenig mit der gelebten Realität, von Beziehung und Sex, zweier Menschen zu tun hat, oder wer glaubt auch das er, wenn er einen Frosch küsst, seinen Märchenprinzen bekommt, mit dem er (jeden einzelnen Tag) glücklich bis ans Ende seiner Tage, zusammenlebte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Worum geht's jetzt eigentlich genau bei der Erwähnung von homosexuellen Beziehungen im Thread?



Ursprünglich ging es mal um die allgemein Sichtbarkeit von nicht-Heteros "in der Öffentlichkeit". Für Gaymer scheint es nur Liebesschnulzen zu geben und da letztere natürlich zielgruppenspezifisch produziert werden, er aber scheinbar nicht gezielt schwule Liebesschnulzen guckt, sieht er nicht das, was er sehen will  .

Auf meine Frage, wie und wo denn jetzt cis-Heteros im Alltag ihre Sexualität ständig raushängen lassen, was Transpersonen verwehrt zu scheint, darauf habe ich immer noch keine wirkliche Antwort erhalten  . Stattdessen Sugestivformulierugnen, die eine glatte Beleidigung wären, wenn man sie direkt aussprechen würde.


----------



## Andrej (13. November 2022)

Was mich eher stört ist eher so etwas: 








						Norwegian Man Now Identifies as a Disabled Woman, Uses Wheelchair "Almost All The Time" - Reduxx
					

A man in Norway is sparking outrage on social media after he was sympathetically interviewed about his decision to begin identifying as a disabled woman. On October 28, Good Morning Norway (God Morgen Norge, GMN) aired an interview with Jørund Viktoria Alme, 53, an able-bodied male who now...




					reduxx.info
				



oder sowas








						GRANT FROST: Transgender teacher fracas turns schools into social-debate flashpoint | SaltWire
					

Considering the impact hurricane Fiona has had on people in our neck of the woods, folks around here can certainly be forgiven for perhaps having missed a ...




					www.saltwire.com
				




Und dass finde ich ist falsch verstandene Toleranz und sollte nicht Akzeptiert werden!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G5ykpBEy95I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2022)

Oh mein(/e/s) Gott(/-in/whatever), Millionen Nordamerikaner drohen mal wieder, nach Anblick zweier Nippel zu stereben. In dem Fall auch nach falscher Nippel unter einem Shirt, aber vielleicht ist das wie mit Drogen - synthetisch und mit Zusatzstoffen ist tödlicher als natürlich. 
(Eine Prüfung durch die Schulbehörde würde ich trotzdem gut heißen. Nicht weil die Person trans ist oder weil sich abzeichnende Nippel ein großes Problem wären. Aber ein Lehrer, der nicht komplett durchgeknall ist und halbwegs mit seinem Unterricht vorankommen wird, unternimmt normalerweise alles nur irgendmögliche, damit die versammelten Frühpubertären nicht nur an anzügliches Denken und niemand, der auch nur das geringste Bewusstsein für körperliche Gesundheit hat, was Lehrer aber haben sollten, schleppt solche Euter freiwillig den ganzen Tag mit sich herum. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass da nach einem Werkraum aussieht und das Gehänge Dimensionen hat, die die körperliche Handlungsfähigkeit einschränken, was in dieser Kombination erneut eine Entscheidung darstellt, die nicht von 
rational-vorausdenkenden, intelligenten Lehrpersonal erwartet werden würde. Kann natürlich im Einzelfall trotzdem sein, deswegen "prüfen" und nicht "handeln", aber genauso wie z.B. ein Joint im Lehrerzimmer wäre das hier für mich ein Indiz mal nachzugucken, ob die Person wirklich ein guter Lehrer ist.)

Menschen, die eine körperliche Behinderung wollen und teils sogar herbeiführen, gibt es übrigens auch in Deutschland. Dass der hier zusätzlich ein Problem mit seiner Sexualität hat ... - pure Statistik: Bei Schätzungen von rund einer Transperson pro 30000-100000 Menschen ergibt sich weltweit betrachtet halt einige Menschen und dann sind da auch ein paar seltene Absurditäten darunter.


----------



## Andrej (15. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oh mein(/e/s) Gott(/-in/whatever), Millionen Nordamerikaner drohen mal wieder, nach Anblick zweier Nippel zu stereben. In dem Fall auch nach falscher Nippel unter einem Shirt, aber vielleicht ist das wie mit Drogen - synthetisch und mit Zusatzstoffen ist tödlicher als natürlich.
> (Eine Prüfung durch die Schulbehörde würde ich trotzdem gut heißen. Nicht weil die Person trans ist oder weil sich abzeichnende Nippel ein großes Problem wären. Aber ein Lehrer, der nicht komplett durchgeknall ist und halbwegs mit seinem Unterricht vorankommen wird, unternimmt normalerweise alles nur irgendmögliche, damit die versammelten Frühpubertären nicht nur an anzügliches Denken und niemand, der auch nur das geringste Bewusstsein für körperliche Gesundheit hat, was Lehrer aber haben sollten, schleppt solche Euter freiwillig den ganzen Tag mit sich herum. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass da nach einem Werkraum aussieht und das Gehänge Dimensionen hat, die die körperliche Handlungsfähigkeit einschränken, was in dieser Kombination erneut eine Entscheidung darstellt, die nicht von
> rational-vorausdenkenden, intelligenten Lehrpersonal erwartet werden würde. Kann natürlich im Einzelfall trotzdem sein, deswegen "prüfen" und nicht "handeln", aber genauso wie z.B. ein Joint im Lehrerzimmer wäre das hier für mich ein Indiz mal nachzugucken, ob die Person wirklich ein guter Lehrer ist.)
> 
> Menschen, die eine körperliche Behinderung wollen und teils sogar herbeiführen, gibt es übrigens auch in Deutschland. Dass der hier zusätzlich ein Problem mit seiner Sexualität hat ... - pure Statistik: Bei Schätzungen von rund einer Transperson pro 30000-100000 Menschen ergibt sich weltweit betrachtet halt einige Menschen und dann sind da auch ein paar seltene Absurditäten darunter.


Ja, in den USA sind die Menschen etwas Prüde. Dass kann man gut oder schlecht finden, alles hängt von der persönlichen Ansichten ab zu dem Thema. Meiner Meinung nach, sollten die Menschen noch etwas Anstand und Scham empfinden, denn das unterscheidet uns von Tieren - auch wenn wir auch nur Tiere sind. Wenn du dich wie eine Nutte kleidest, dann wirst du auch so behandelt und angesehen werden. 
Der Lehrer hat auch eine Vorbildfunktion, denn Schülern gegenüber und sollte deswegen seinen Fetisch nicht in der Schule ausleben. Wie ein amerikanischer Komiker sagte:" Mich würde interessieren, wie die Leute reagieren würden, wenn ein Transmann mit einem Schwanz über der Schulter, deren Töchtern persönlich die Mathematikaufgabe erklären würde?!"
Sollen Menschen, die solche Wünsche haben, nicht vom Arzt betreut werden in einer speziellen Einrichtung? Denn wer sich so etwas wünscht, hat klar einen Dachschaden!



Gaymer schrieb:


> Und warum müssen solche Negativbeispiele als Grund missbraucht werden, gegen Akzeptanz und Toleranz allgemein zu agitieren?
> 
> Ja, es gibt Männer die Morden. Darf man deswegen keine Männer mehr tolerieren?


Diese Idioten werden von Einigen, wenn nicht sogar vielen verteidigt. Niemand verteidingt dagegen mordende Männer. Man sperrt sie weg, in spezielle Einrichtungen für sehr lange Zeit und versucht ihnen zu helfen - wenn es möglich ist. Und wenn nicht, dann könnten sie auch für immer dort bleiben.


----------



## seahawk (15. November 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Diese Idioten werden von Einigen, wenn nicht sogar vielen verteidigt. Niemand verteidingt dagegen mordende Männer. Man sperrt sie weg, in spezielle Einrichtungen für sehr lange Zeit und versucht ihnen zu helfen - wenn es möglich ist. Und wenn nicht, dann könnten sie auch für immer dort bleiben.



Gut zu wissen, dass das Tragen übergroßer Brüste oder die freiwillige Nutzung eines Rollstuhls neuerdings ein Kapitalverbrechen ist.


----------



## Poulton (15. November 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wenn du dich wie eine Nutte kleidest, dann wirst du auch so behandelt und angesehen werden.


Wie kleidet sich denn eine Nutte - scheinst ja der Aussage nach einige "Erfahrung" damit zu haben - und wie würde denn eine von dir behandelt werden?



Andrej schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, sollten die Menschen noch etwas Anstand und Scham empfinden, denn das unterscheidet uns von Tieren - auch wenn wir auch nur Tiere sind


Das Stichwort lautet sexuelle Selbstbestimmung und reproduktive Rechte.


----------



## Andrej (15. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Nein, niemend verteidigt sie. Niemand. Nur die Anti-Toleranzseite nimmt diese Beispiel als "seht her, wie wussten rs doch schon immer! Das passiert, wenn wir tolerant sind!"


Der Typ mit den Hupen wurde verteidigt und und der andere kein Plan!



seahawk schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass das Tragen übergroßer Brüste oder die freiwillige Nutzung eines Rollstuhls neuerdings ein Kapitalverbrechen ist.


Habe ich behauptet, dass es eine Strafe ist oder sein sollte? Ich hoffe nur, dass er sich keinen Behindertenausweis gemacht hat, nicht auf dem Behindertenparkplatz parkt und nicht die Toilette für Behinderte benutzt und seinen Rohlstuhl selber die Treppen hochschleppt und nicht nach hilfe fragt!



Poulton schrieb:


> Wie kleidet sich denn eine Nutte - scheinst ja der Aussage nach einige "Erfahrung" damit zu haben - und wie würde denn eine von dir behandelt werden?


Na, wie Nonnen natürlich. Wenn du es nicht weist, dann kannst du ja zum Bahnhof in deiner Stadt fahren - so um Mitternacht. Dann kannst du sie dir angucken. Und leider muss ich dich enttäuschen, ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht. Ich stehe nicht auf Geschlechtskrankheiten, aber eine wachsende Zahl an Menschen in Deutschland schon, wie die Statistik zeigt.
Ich behandle sie, wie auch alle anderen Menschen normal - außer ich würde ihnen nicht die Hand geben, ein "Hallo" sollte reichen!



Poulton schrieb:


> Das Stichwort lautet sexuelle Selbstbestimmung und reproduktive Rechte.


Glaube kaum, dass die beiden ein Kind zur Welt bringen können!

ps.
Aber sei's drum, dass Thema ist kaum der Rede wert. Sollten die leben wie sie wollen, sollange sie mich mit diesem Blödsinn nicht belästigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> *Nein, niemend verteidigt sie. Niemand. *Nur die Anti-Toleranzseite nimmt diese Beispiel als "seht her, wie wussten rs doch schon immer! Das passiert, wenn wir tolerant sind!"


Nun man sollte mal realistisch und "fair" bleiben.
Das "niemand" sie verteidigt ist so richtig wie das "jeder" sie verteidigen würde.

Es gibt durchaus Menschen die verteidigen das, genauso wie auch 200kg plus Menschen der "body positivity Bewegung", die dann meinen es wäre schon "Diskriminierung" wenn der Hausarzt ihnen sagt, das ihr Gewicht nicht gesund sei (was medizinisch nunmal nachweisbar und belegbar absolut richtig ist und somit eine medizinisch sachliche Feststellung) und das eben auch von Seiten eben (einer / der) "Toleranzbewegung".

Faktisch gesehen gibt es eben immer "Auswüchse" welche weder (nur) in die eine Richtung stattfinden, wie (nur) in die andere und faktisch ist es auch so das negative "Auswüchse" es bisweilen auch immer wieder schaffen, als ein Zeichen falsch gelebter Form von Fortschritt, oder heute als solche propagierter und "verkaufter" gesellschaftlicher Toleranz,  in den gelebten gesellschaftlichen Normen und Gesetzen verankert zu werden.

Dies ganz grundsätzlich auch quer Beet und alle sozialen / gesellschaftlichen Bereiche, in der Menschheitsgeschichte, hindurch und dabei wird sich halt je nach Interesse, welches fast immer, bei jeder Bewegung, auch den Reiz von damit einhergehender (gesellschaftlicher) Macht, Ansehen und Geld trägt, zur Ausweitung und Erhalt von Anfang an, oder ab einem späteren Punkt, ganz bewusst  manipuliert, um selbiges zu erreichen, ob das nun dabei durch weglassen von Fakten, oder sogar dem aktiven verdrehen von selbigen geschieht (um Orwells "Aufstand der Tiere" da mal zu zu benutzen, "soll kein Tier in einem Bett schlafen" dann zu "soll kein Tier in einem Bett schlafen, wenn dieses ein Laken hat").

Entsprechend, ist sowas auch weder etwas was grundsätzlich ausschließlich "bösen weißen Männern" zugeschrieben werden kann, noch Menschen die einfach nur gerne als Minderheit, oder als klar Benachteiligte akzeptiert und gleichbehandelt werden möchten, aber beiden gemein ist, das sich in einem thematischen Sammelbecken immer diverse Personen wiederfinden, die alle weder schlechte Absichten haben, noch nur gute Absichten haben, von reinen Idealisten reichen, über Personen die von einer entsprechenden Veränderung profitieren, bis zu Personen, welche es zur persönlichen Bereicherung missbrauchen und bedingt dadurch, wie unsere Gesellschaften funktionieren und wirtschaftlich ticken, wird aus einer guten Sache dann (über Zeit), durch letztere Gruppe (Geld, wie Prominenz schafft Gehör und Einfluss) oft eine Verzerrung des Ursprungs.

Und um das Ganze noch einmal an einem, wenn auch klar plakativen, Beispiel zu verdeutlichen und dabei bei der eingangs von mir bemühten "body postivity Bewegung" zu bleiben.

Wenn ein global agierender finanzstarker und (politisch / Lobby) vernetzter Fastfood-Hersteller, in von ihm in Auftrag gegebenden Stuiden, feststellen würde, das gerade Fastfood in diesen Kreisen überpropotional häufig konsumiert wird, wäre es für ihn ein logischer Schritt, sich dort zu angajieren, da es lukrativ ist sowas für das Image und Umsatzsteigerung auszubauen und es wird ja gerne fast als was sich für Unternehmen irgendwie finden lässt, als positives Aushängeschild, für das eigene Image der Tolerenz, oder auch das Umweltbewustsein bemüht(siehe Coca Cola als Sponsor von Klimakonferenzen).

Eine gute Absicht würde man damit aber freilich wohl ohne Frage nicht verfolgen, auch wenn auch die Bewegung davon profitieren würde, da sie mehr wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wenn du dich wie eine Nutte kleidest, dann wirst du auch so behandelt und angesehen werden.



Was ohne Prüderie kein wirklich großes Problem wäre, weil Prostituierte nicht total negativ betrachtet würden, nur weil sie beruflich Sex haben.



> Der Lehrer hat auch eine Vorbildfunktion, denn Schülern gegenüber und sollte deswegen seinen Fetisch nicht in der Schule ausleben.



? Sein ""Fetisch"" ist es, sich vollständig bekleidet in der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen? Das wäre dann eine Perversion, der über 7 Milliarden Menschen nachgehen...

Das er zeigt, wie/das man Selbstbewusst seine Selbstvorstellungen in die Tat umsetzen kann, halte ich an und für sich nicht problematisch, auch wenn sie sexualisierte Teile seines Äußeren betreffen. Mehr Eigenständigkeit könnte manch Schüler lernen. Gerade auch in dem Bereich.



> Wie ein amerikanischer Komiker sagte:" Mich würde interessieren, wie die Leute reagieren würden, wenn ein Transmann mit einem Schwanz über der Schulter, deren Töchtern persönlich die Mathematikaufgabe erklären würde?!"



Primäre Geschlechtsorgane sind a) nicht auf Schultern zu finden und b) gesellschaftlich ein ganz anderes Thema als von Kleidung bedeckte sekundäre.



> Sollen Menschen, die solche Wünsche haben, nicht vom Arzt betreut werden in einer speziellen Einrichtung? Denn wer sich so etwas wünscht, hat klar einen Dachschaden!



Was für Wünsche? Den Wunsch, Transpersonen mit Exhibitionisten gleichzusetzen, die ihre Genitalien in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen? Doch, da sollte vielleicht mal ein Arzt drauf gucken. Aus solch verschrobenen Vorstellungen resultieren manchmal Gewaltbereitschaft und Lynchselbstjustiz wider aller Grundrechte.



Andrej schrieb:


> Habe ich behauptet, dass es eine Strafe ist oder sein sollte? Ich hoffe nur, dass er sich keinen Behindertenausweis gemacht hat,...



Wenn du ernsthafst denkst, dass man "sich Behindertenausweise machst", dann solltest du einiges an Informationslücken auffüllen, bevor an Diskussionen zu solchen Themen teilnimmst. Wenn du doch einen Hauch von Ahnung hast und nur Pöbeln willst, solltest du noch weitaus mehr Abstand halten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ohne Prüderie kein wirklich großes Problem wäre, weil Prostituierte nicht total negativ betrachtet würden, nur weil sie beruflich Sex haben.


Mir tun Prostiuierte leid und das liegt daran, dass ich Prostitution durch und durch negativ sehe, weil ich überzeugt bin, dass die meisten Frauen, das nicht aus freien Stücken tun. Dahinter steckt oft Menschenhandel und erzwungene Abhängigkeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2022)

Menschenhandel sehe ich auch als sehr großes Problem, wie alle Zwangsmaßnahmen. Aber das Frauen sich aus Armut prostituieren sehe ich "nur" als so schlimm an, wie sämtliche anderen Dinge, die wegen Armut geschehen. Niemand ist gezwungen, seine Intimsphäre für einen dreistelligen Stundenlohn aufzugeben; es kann jeder auch genau so wie viele andere für einene effektiv einstelligen Kellnern gehen, Boden schrubben, etc.. In einer vernünftigen Welt wäre natürlich niemand gezwungen, überhaupt solche Kackjobs zu machen und es wären somit umgekehrt die bestbezahltesten überhaupt, um überhaupt jemanden zu überreden, sie sich anzutun. Aber das wir nicht in einer solchen Welt leben, liegt an unserer Gesellschaft und auf die sollte man mit dem Finger zeigen. Das heißt in nicht gerade wenigen Fällen auch auf sich selbst.

Stattdessen auf Prostituierte zu zeigen, nur weil diese weniger Hemmungen zeigen und sich, wenn sie schon einen Kackjob machen müssen, wenigstens für den best bezahltesten Kackjob entscheiden, zeigt in meinen Augen nur von einem: Prüderie, Intolleranz und mangelnden Respekt vor den Entscheidungen anderer Menschen. Man verurteilt jemand anderen, weil er persönlichen, willkürlichen Moralvorstellungen nicht gerecht wird. In einem komplett privaten Aspekt, der einen nicht die Bohne zu interessieren braucht und dabei verdrängt man noch den gesamten Menschen und seine Lebensumstände. Prostituierte werden nicht als nicht als Frauen/Männer, nicht als Personen in Notlage, nicht als Menschen mit einem Leben, Freunden, Interessen, etc. behandelt, sondern einfach nur als "Dinger, die Sex haben. IIiiiiihhhhhgiiitttttt! Verbieten!! Steinigen!!!".


----------



## behemoth85 (17. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Menschenhandel sehe ich auch als sehr großes Problem, wie alle Zwangsmaßnahmen. Aber das Frauen sich aus Armut prostituieren sehe ich "nur" als so schlimm an, wie sämtliche anderen Dinge, die wegen Armut geschehen. Niemand ist gezwungen, seine Intimsphäre für einen dreistelligen Stundenlohn aufzugeben; es kann jeder auch genau so wie viele andere für einene effektiv einstelligen Kellnern gehen, Boden schrubben, etc.. In einer vernünftigen Welt wäre natürlich niemand gezwungen, überhaupt solche Kackjobs zu machen und es wären somit umgekehrt die bestbezahltesten überhaupt, um überhaupt jemanden zu überreden, sie sich anzutun. Aber das wir nicht in einer solchen Welt leben, liegt an unserer Gesellschaft und auf die sollte man mit dem Finger zeigen. Das heißt in nicht gerade wenigen Fällen auch auf sich selbst.
> 
> Stattdessen auf Prostituierte zu zeigen, nur weil diese weniger Hemmungen zeigen und sich, wenn sie schon einen Kackjob machen müssen, wenigstens für den best bezahltesten Kackjob entscheiden, zeigt in meinen Augen nur von einem: Prüderie, Intolleranz und mangelnden Respekt vor den Entscheidungen anderer Menschen. Man verurteilt jemand anderen, weil er persönlichen, willkürlichen Moralvorstellungen nicht gerecht wird. In einem komplett privaten Aspekt, der einen nicht die Bohne zu interessieren braucht und dabei verdrängt man noch den gesamten Menschen und seine Lebensumstände. Prostituierte werden nicht als nicht als Frauen/Männer, nicht als Personen in Notlage, nicht als Menschen mit einem Leben, Freunden, Interessen, etc. behandelt, sondern einfach nur als "Dinger, die Sex haben. IIiiiiihhhhhgiiitttttt! Verbieten!! Steinigen!!!".


Kannst mal sehr stark von ausgehen dass dort kein finanzieller Zwang sondern schlicht brutale Gewalt, Einschüchterung, psychische Gewalt und vorallem die Bedrohung der Familie zu Hause, Grund sind weshalb verschleppte junge Frauen, Mädchen, sich aus Zwang ihrer Herren, mitten in Berlin für 35 Euro anbieten. Ach und ganz viel Drogen damit sie ihr Martyrium übhaupt aushalten.

Menschenhandel im Rotlichtbusiness bedeutet für Gewöhnlich Sexsklaven.


----------



## chill_eule (17. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Prostituierte


und


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Menschenhandel


sind hier nicht das Thema! 

Meine Güte...


----------

